# 12 Dead in Mass Shooting at So.Cal Bar



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.

Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.

People, it is time we stopped talking and started doing something about this.  It is beyond ridiculous that we are no longer safe to go grocery shopping, pray in our church, go to yoga class, or to a bar to dance.  Or to work.  Or to school.

Something has to be done to stop this.  Not just talk this time.  It is time to actually do something.  January approaches.  Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



Stop what?

-Geaux


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

I think all they've found is a short barrel pistol.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

They shoulda armed themselves.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...




You don't own a bullet resistant vest?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2018)

Three things will happen. 

1) We will find out everyone in this person's life knew he was crazy.
2) We will find he was able to amass a lot of firepower with little or no trouble. 
3) 2AGuy and other NRA shills will be on here spamming the thread with their gun "Facts" that are anything but.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


She did, but it's got ketchup stains all over it.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

America is a powder keg, for sure. Too much hate for one another. Sadly, it seems fueled from the top down.


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.



we can have freedom, or safety

but we're not going to have both

~S~


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Three things will happen.
> 
> 1) We will find out everyone in this person's life knew he was crazy.
> 2) We will find he was able to amass a lot of firepower with little or no trouble.
> 3) 2AGuy and other NRA shills will be on here spamming the thread with their gun "Facts" that are anything but.


4) He was a sick twisted liberal homo.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> America is a powder keg, for sure. Too much hate for one another. Sadly, it seems fueled from the top down.


That lie don't hunt. It's filthy liberal scum stirring up all the violence. Just yesterday antifa thugs attacks Tucker Carlsons home threatening pipe bombs.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...



I'll take freedom.  I can provide for my own safety.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> They shoulda armed themselves.



One of the dead was a security guard.... another was a police officer who responded.    They were armed.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?


Yep, and I make sure every day that I'm not a future 'dead' person because I failed to protect myself

-Geaux


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...


So what? Stop letting loons and killers out of prison.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> America is a powder keg, for sure. Too much hate for one another. Sadly, it seems fueled from the top down.


I'll take freedom and take care of My own safety.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...


#metoo


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



The odds of you getting shot at any of those activities is lower than getting struck by lightning

But it's interesting that this happened in the state with the strictest gun laws in the country while in states with the most lax gun laws in the country don't seem to have mass shootings

I wonder why that is


----------



## sparky (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?



I would go as far as _desensitized_ ......

~S~


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...



Most people don't really care if people they aren't related to or know die.

How many millions of people die every day?
If none of those people are friends or loved ones do you really care?


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Seriously, when I hear of these incidents it bothers me but like you say I didn't know any of them. Still, it does bother me a bit and it always makes me wonder why people cannot seem to learn that you are responsible for your own safety and that the police cannot protect you. Many many people have to learn this the hard way, and then you have the liberal loons who want to keep supplying the criminals with cattle to take target practice with in a gun free zone.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



Just another day in America, another shooting. When you go out to the bar, and get drunk, just remember to take your gun with you because you never know if the urge to just shoot the fuck out of people in a drunken state might not take over your brain. 

Wait, no, leave your gun at home, and then when you're drunk as fuck, then other people can shoot you up. 

Wait, no, stay at home, it's not safe outside. You can only protect your family if they're in a nuclear bunker with at least 10 trizillion rounds of ammo for each family member for the chain guns in the pillar box on the roof and the semi-automatics for the concrete tight corridors. 

Remember children, the world's not safe, buy cotton wool.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


Taking your gun into a bar and getting drunk? lol!  That's most likely against the law. Why do liberals always advocate breaking the law? You nuts get loonier each day.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...


I  agree.  How many veterans are dying on the streets every day while the left demand that we care about central American invaders?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...


I shouldn't have opened this.  I forgot how chillingly depressing the replies would be.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



The world isn't a safe place because human beings are the most violent animal to ever walk the planet

All you have to do is study history to realize this.

These are 3 irrefutable laws of the universe

People kill people
People have always killed people
People will always kill people


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You must have meant how you cannot handle reality.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


4) Liberals will cry about it and try to make more people available to be killed.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> I'll take freedom.  I can provide for my own safety.



Really. When you were compelled to provide information about yourself in order to require a gun, did you tell the government no? Did you tell them you favored freedom and that compelling you to provide this information was a violation of your 1st amendment? When the government compelled you to provide information about yourself in order to require a gun, did you tell them no? Did you tell them that compelling you to provide information about yourself in order to require a gun was a violation of your 5th amendment? Did you tell the government that the requirement to provide this information was a violation of your 10th amendment since the requirement to provide this information is not a power of the federal government specifically defined in the Constitution? Hm? Did you?

Do you know how completely stupid you sound when you say that you profess to favor freedom, yet voluntarily piss your constitutional rights away in order to require a gun?

It doesn't seem to me that you're very defiant at all.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online

Just horrible


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

To all the families and friends of the victims, I would like to offer my sincere thoughts and prayers

I would also like to assure them that their gun rights will remain secure and that nothing will be done to impede their ability to obtain the weapon of their choice


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



California has some of the strictest gun laws, so what do you propose that can fix the issue?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> But it's interesting that this happened in the state with the strictest gun laws in the country while in states with the most lax gun laws in the country don't seem to have mass shootings
> 
> I wonder why that is



  This is also one of the states that is biggest on embracing and promoting some seriously crazy, evil, immoral crap, that leads to the social and moral breakdown that leads to crimes such as this.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

Sounds like all the dead are college students. Who wants to kill kids? 

Also the cop who tried to go in and died is a hero.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 8, 2018)

Here we go again.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 8, 2018)

The U.S. has a population of over 330,000,000 now, throw in some 30,000,000 criminal illegal aliens, a declining standard of living, a major political Party that relies on racism, promoting hate crimes, and the destruction of their own country, keeps re-electing traitors like Feinstein, Pelosi, and Maxine Waters, supports gangs that publicly call for assassinating police officers and railroading innocent people into prison, as Obama did, endorses Islamic terror and supports it with gifts of billions of dollars in untraceable cash, as Obama did, and with the full enthusiastic support of his Party's base, and we're actually doing pretty good in the anarchy and murder dept., especially re the countries ruled by the Democrat's major role models around the world, like Venezuela, Red China, North Korea, and Pakistan.

The OP must mean we have to deport Democrats, the primary source of violence in the U.S. Glad to see she's finally going to admit that is the case.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?

This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Something has to be done to stop this.  Not just talk this time.  It is time to actually do something.  January approaches.  Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.



I did, I tried to vote the ROOT CAUSE of all this violence out (DEMOCRATS)

This bitch represents the thinking of all her imbecile idol Dems.
They cause severe social problems...then blame OBJECTS and the opposition for the problem and call on emergency actions to revoke Constitutional Rights.

Typical.

The silver lining is that these things almost ALWAYS occur TO LIBERALS in their LIBERAL "SAFE SPACES"

Poetic Justice.  Darwinism in it's purest form.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?



Your pretend sympathy is based on you using their deaths to further your political agenda to ban firearms in America.

You will never be able to ban them seeing the requirement to pass a new amendment is almost impossible and any laws you pass can and will either be struck down by the USSC or repeal later on when your party loses again.

Maybe it is about time to admit reality or don't and just pretend you really care.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> They shoulda armed themselves.



right there you go, try to sell more guns.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I shouldn't have opened this.  I forgot how chillingly depressing the replies would be.



  Perhaps you should just go crawl back into your _“safe space”_ with your crayons and coloring books and stuffed animals, and leave it to us grown-ups who can deal with reality to take care of things that matter.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Just horrible


/----/ California needs strong gun control laws that homicidal maniac will obey - then top it off with smoke bomb bans. Problem solved.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 8, 2018)

Islamist ? 

Angry guy who is mad that women won't pay attention to him ?


----------



## Compost (Nov 8, 2018)

Apparently, OP thinks government is the fix for everything.  They've done a fine job separating us into groups and stirring up hate between us.  Yeah.  That's the way to keep us "safe".


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

I think this is obviously a fake news story.

It has to be impossible to have a shooting like this in the state with the most stringent state wide gun control laws in the country.  I mean the guy was using high capacity magazines.  How can that even be possible when California bans high capacity magazines?

It looks like the ban on high capacity magazines, ban on semi autos and the worthless background checks and waiting periods and all that other bullshit didn't do jackshit, did it?

This is a great example of how stupid gun control laws are.  They are worthless to stop crime but they sure as hell takes away the ability of the citizens to protect themselves.

The thing that will be hilarious is that the response by the idiot Moon Bats in Commie California will do.  The morons will enact even more stupid worthless gun controls.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?



No one cares in the US about mass shootings.  Its become just a fact of life in the US.  Knifes are so much worst.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



California has strict gun laws, so why did the state fail to protect those people?


----------



## gipper (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


Right on cue.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this.  Not just talk this time.  It is time to actually do something.  January approaches.  Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...



  A proper *LI*b*E*ral response would be to call for even more of the same poison that is causing the sickness in the first place.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...



I have a better chance of being killed on 59 in Houston because of drivers like you using their cellphone and texting.

Almost three thousand deaths so far this year just on Texas Highway system  so when will you guys start caring and stop driving?


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 8, 2018)

Soft target? Check 


Yeah, here we go again.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll take freedom.  I can provide for my own safety.
> ...


Seems to me you are like the school yard bully who's full of crap.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

A country bar?

So Republicans were the targets?

Was the gunman a Democrat?

Was this caused by WATERS AND PELOSI?

These are all very relevant questions that we must ask all over the news immediately.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.



It is Nevada and Arizona fault... Wait, it is Trump fault... Wait, it is Bush jr. fault... Wait, is Hitler allow?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.


Obviously we don't have many details.  What we do know is 12 dead.  Compare that to gun happy Florida Orlando club shooting, 49 dead.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> To all the families and friends of the victims, I would like to offer my sincere thoughts and prayers
> 
> I would also like to assure them that their gun rights will remain secure and that nothing will be done to impede their ability to obtain the weapon of their choice



And yet YOU adamantly and consistently vote for policies that are directly responsible for  killing them
well my oh my, aren't you "Sincere"?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

*Gun-Slinging Mom Fights Off Armed Attackers, Saves Her Child*
Gun-Slinging Mom Fights Off Armed Attackers, Saves Her Child [VIDEO]


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



We need to outlaw Trenchcoats!

If you don’t agree, you hate children!!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> Seems to me you are like the school yard bully who's full of crap.



Yeah? How so? Learn me. What was I wrong about? This oughtta be a hoot. Show us that wisdom of yours, dear patriot.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


I think we need to stop spreading hate on CNN and MSNBC.
We can do that.
Laws only work on the law-abiding. Not on the lawless.
Get rid of liberal judges and liberal politicians...along with their liberal laws that make it easier for crazy people to still be on our streets.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I am actually very liberal in my views but not Progressive...

The issue with those like the OP is when they can not get their way they want big brother to fix it and for that to happen they will need enough votes in the Senate along with the White House and States to approve a new amendment which will never happen.

So as Old Lady pushes her agenda of more strict Federal Laws the reality is they will not stop a damn thing because criminals do not obey laws ever!


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me you are like the school yard bully who's full of crap.
> ...


Liberals don't do truth fact or wisdom.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



I saw abort humanity and save the Universe from us...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...


Some terrorists are more effective and better equipped than others


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.


not sure how that really helps at times like this - personalizing a tragedy.

i wish we could focus on solutions which imho involve looking into our healthcare and meds we give kids these days because they're kinda energetic. but if i'm wishing, i wish these things would stop. short of that, we find better ways to address it when it does happen.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Stop the planet and get off buddy. Be part of the solution not the problem


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> A country bar?
> 
> So Republicans were the targets?
> 
> ...


the targets were victims and the shooter was a fucking asshole.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sounds like all the dead are college students. Who wants to kill kids?
> 
> Also the cop who tried to go in and died is a hero.


The same type of guy who would shoot up a Country Western Event in Las Vegas.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...


The solution is, get rid of every fucking miserable liberal on this planet, and then everyone else would be in their pursuit of happiness.  I know a pipe dream, but liberalism is a cancer that kills everyone.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



It’s political opportunism.

Mental health issues and the dangers of over prescribing psychotropic drugs doesn’t help the left expand government and remove our rights.

I am calling it out.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



You would miss me!

I am the one with the best dope, hottest skanks, and horrible jokes and take the bullet for you...

Still the morons pretending they care about the deaths of those in California to further their agenda to get firearms banned make me wish I had the abort button!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


We could do it, but not overnight, if we focused on severely limiting the violence in our entertainment and teaching kids from the time they can hit that killing other humans is the lowest thing you can do, including screwing your sister (in other words, taboo).


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...


There is no Freedom in Safety.. Just look at the USSR and how safe that was....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> A proper *LI*b*E*ral response would be to call for even more of the same poison that is causing the sickness in the first place.



Because.....
As we ALL know, they actually don't give a damn about safety....hell, they viciously murder millions of innocent babies every day....and yawn....
They ENCOURAGE MS-13 to occupy our cities and assist their illegal entry into the country.

And they claim to be concerned about public "safety".....LMAO

No, they are after the US Constitution....the PRIZE?  The 2nd Amendment.   Take guns away from Americans.

*THAT's the goal....not "safety"...*and because of people like Oddball and many other closet Progs calling themselves Rightwing but failing to get involved (refuse to vote) in the fight to stop them, eventually they will succeed.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


you're engaging in it and making it such and as such, someone is going to call you out on it. 

wait, maybe this is that.


----------



## night_son (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



Prayers out to the wounded and surviving family members.

That said, OL, ma'am tens and tens of millions of us will never experience the absolutely pointless, horrible loss of life in person of a mass shooting. Period. This is how terrorism works. Terrorists use one violent event to terrify millions of other* FREE* people into* giving up* some hallowed, vital aspect of their freedom. Goddamned terrible as this act of cowardly violence is, we American free men and women must* NEVER* allow terrorists to frighten us out of our freedoms—out of what makes us American and* free*.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


What laws do you think I'm proposing?  If gun control isn't the answer, there must be another answer, because these mass shootings are not acceptable and they are not normal everyday business as usual in any other developed country in the world.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


From the sound of her hysteria, I would almost say, that it was her instigating the shootings, just so she can get the 2nd amendment repealed.  You know Rules for Radicals, the ends justify the means, even if it means killing young kids...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Sadly we can not stop mass murders. They have been with humanity since its inception. 
All the arguments over guns is dumb and I am not a gun owner.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



Florida wins the popular vote?  Is that what your point is?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yeah, it has never worked before but keep on dreaming.

Since Cain and Able humanity has been killing each other and if two brothers of the supposed first two humans could not be taught what the hell make you think nearly half billion people can be taught that killing is wrong?

Also old lady how many more laws do you need?

It is against the law to kill and I am betting it was against the law to bring that firearm into the bar!

Also did the shooter legally own the firearm and if not stealing is also against the law.

If bought by another person, yep straw purchases is also against the damn law.

So what new law do you want?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Yes, I am doing what the left does.

Feel free to call me out.

I blame Maxine Waters’ hate rhetoric for the shooting.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


you are doing it BEFORE the left has done it, ergo to ensure we keep this "jr high" - YOU STARTED IT!!!! and *when* the left comes in and does it also you'll then say SEE I TOLD YOU THEY'D DO WHAT I DID!!!

and the world will sink deeper into the depths and abyss of stupid.

i blame the shooter. he's the only one who could have done it, or stopped himself.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



And yet California has some of the strictest laws in the nation, so why did they fail to protect those people?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I blame the smog and that’s from global warming and that’s Trumps fault.


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.


I`m pretty sure that California`s borders are open. Is it possible that a gun can be brought in from another state dumbass?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

night_son said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


Thank you for at least being decent about it, nightson.

This morning I thought (and not for the first time) "My God, this is going to happen here one of these days."  It is happening in the safest communities in the nation.  It is happening where crime is low and guns seem to be in the hands of responsible people.  One of these days, I'll be shopping or buying Xmas presents at a craft fair or eating breakfast at the local diner and a whack job (we've got them too) will walk in with his gun and start shooting all the total strangers in the place NOT because he is a terrorist but because he's got an issue and he's gonna go out in a blaze of glory.

We've done something terribly wrong in this country and we need to take a very long, deep look at what it is.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


night johnboy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> What laws do you think I'm proposing?  If gun control isn't the answer, there must be another answer, because these mass shootings are not acceptable and they are not normal everyday business as usual in any other developed country in the world.



Funny, she can't see the REAL cause of the problem...liberal social policies.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



You mean like criminals coming to America from the open Mexican border?

That doesn’t happen.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



I am one and own two shotguns and know laws do not stop criminals and you know this...

I am already lecturing old lady about her stupidity in wanting big brother to ban firearms, so know my first response in this thread was mocking the idiots..


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I never mentioned abortion!

So do not add me to your fucking conversation!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


You are not referring to me, are you?  If you want to be taken seriously, maybe you should try posting reasonably.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > To all the families and friends of the victims, I would like to offer my sincere thoughts and prayers
> ...



In spite of all the tragedy in California, we can rest assured that we will continue to have the gun rights that keep us safe


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Yes we knew abortion would come up, to defend mass killings.



Yes, we knew every time liberal progressive laws get people killed, our Constitutional Rights would be attacked


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

I blame China for inventing firearms in the 10th century!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What more laws do you need?

You and the Progressive movement keep on saying you need to be safe and yet all the laws your states pass seem useless, so tell me why is it the criminal is refusing to play by your rules?

Do you actually believe you can ban all firearms?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Get that amendment through the House, Senate, Oval Office and approved by the States and if not then this discussion is moot...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


We could curb some shootings I bet.

Stop treating every child as a winner all the time. Learning to deal with adversity is an integral part of growing up. (Social promotion in school, participation trophies, etc)

Stop pumping our kids full of drugs

Stop allowing illegal immigration 

Teach gun safety to all children in school.

Make mental health counseling and education more available and less stigmatized.

Stop dividing people by category thereby creating unnecessary angst.

Lots of somewhat simple steps but it all starts in childhood.


----------



## Death Angel (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.


Yep. Must be fake news. They have laws against this.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

This is what happens when you have the strictest gun control laws in the country… Like shooting fish in the barrel

12 victims killed, suspect dead after mass shooting at California bar


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 8, 2018)

`
Some sort of gun control is needed.


----------



## night_son (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with you. The other day my better half and I were chilling out at Dunkin Donuts. Some guy just outside the front glass door was rooting around in his SUV for half an hour, looking real suspicious so I formulated a plan to jam the door closed if he came out of the back of his vehicle with a weapon. My fiancé says I'm paranoid, but then being hyper paranoid is part of my job—even off duty. But I get it. I used to live in Detroit, so that edge of preparedness and observational vigilance sort of never goes away. 

All I can tell you is just go about your life as usual. Don't let acts of mass cowardice like all these shootings of late stop you from Christmas shopping or whatever. Just keep an eye out and your cell phone handy, but don't give in to the terror either.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> In spite of all the tragedy in California, we can rest assured that we will continue to have the gun rights that keep us safe



In spite of gun rights to keep us safe, we can rest assured liberals and Progs will continue to passs useless laws that endanger our Constitutional rights and get even more people killed


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



CA does not have that strict of gun laws, the US law is simply lax.
California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> We've done something terribly wrong in this country and we need to take a very long, deep look at what it is.



Democracy is being weaponized in America much in the same way it's been weaponized all over the world in the last 50 years or so. That's a deep topic, though. I imagine most of these events are just natural products of the phenomenon. People react to what they see and hear.

Without the 24/7 non-stop divide and conquer routine on our televisions and social media, I doubt we'd see so many of these incidents.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2018)

Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!  

Why wait till the blood is dry?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Some sort of gun control is needed.



Stupid.....just stupid.
And what do you call the 10,000 gun control laws that are already on the books?


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> All the arguments over guns is dumb and I am not a gun owner.


And you haven't shot up a country bar. See how that works?


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


we control a lot of *other* things guns go back to not being a problem.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



If we just had stricter laws, this wouldn’t happen.


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


The MAGA folks are the ones gunning people down and sending bombs to Trump`s enemies. Why talk about a wall?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Yes, mental health and a fucking Prozac nation is a huge part of the problem.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


This type of nonsense ensures that nothing will ever be done.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> America is a powder keg, for sure. Too much hate for one another. Sadly, it seems fueled from the top down.


You are not looking in the right area to see who is fueling the hate. I can assure you it is not president Trump. Why not look at who all is taking advantage of keeping a circus type atmosphere alive worldwide since it is in their best financial interest to do so. While you are looking into that take a look at all of the places that have bought and paid for political leaders from the top clear down to city councils in some areas.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


well you've identified your issues. now go fix them.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> We could curb some shootings I bet.


Like other countries with much lower firearm homicide rates, by severely regulating handguns and military style semi automatics? Nah. That would never work. Don't even consider it. What are a few college kids' lives against easy access to handguns and military style semi automatics? 

No price of freedumb is too high.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


When "I don't get my way?"  WTF is wrong with you this morning?  If I don't get my way?
Twelve more people dead for no reason whatsoever going about their business, living their lives.  Innocent people.  I don't GET MY WAY?
If you mean college kids should be able to visit a dancehall country and western bar on a Wednesday night and have a good time without being murdered, yeah, I guess that would be "my way."  Why isn't it yours?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



1. You made a false claim about me introducing abortion!

2. Learn to fucking read because I wrote strictest laws here not in the damn world and you know this!

3. You have laws preventing criminals from owning firearms, no straw purchasing,  against killing, carrying your firearm into bars, shooting people, and so on, so what more do you need?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Just horrible


/----/ Let's discuss this


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I don't think somebody screwing their sister was the root cause the shooting last night.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


/----/ Let's start with the biggest killers and work backward.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online
> ...



My man.

The graphic says it much better than by sarcastic posts!

Thanks.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What laws do you think I'm proposing?  If gun control isn't the answer, there must be another answer, because these mass shootings are not acceptable and they are not normal everyday business as usual in any other developed country in the world.
> ...


Then they need to be changed.  Which of those liberal social policies directly created this?  I'm serious, not arguing.  Tell me which one(s).


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



What amendment?

We need our guns, they keep us safe
To the tune of 33,000 gun deaths a year

A dozen people slaughtered is a small price to pay for our right to bear arms


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I have a flip top phone and use it only for emergencies.   (PS: sorry saying it was you about abortion, it was basic human Unit).


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> This type of nonsense ensures that nothing will ever be done.


Yeah right, pointing out the facts of life disturbs the narrative.
Lack of respect for other people's lives ensures nothing will ever be done in the US the way it's done in other developed countries. Freedumb, don't you know?


----------



## JLW (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Whenever someone brings up abortion after a mass murder, all I  think is hypocrite.  Justifying the murder of innocents because of abortion just shows how little life truly means to these folks.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


You left off handguns


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Of course Old Lady can not tell the board what she want and is instead trolling as usual!

The fact is it is against the law to murder, carry your gun into a bar and California has some of the strictest laws here in the States. So what more do you want?

Ban all firearms?

Not happening but please keep pretending  you care about those people while you ignore the mass shootings in Chicago you hypocrite!


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...


Bandaids


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Some sort of gun control is needed.




California already has the most stringent state wide gun control laws in the nation.  The shooter violated several the laws that California already had.

No other laws would have made a damn bit of difference. 

Gun control laws never work to stop gun crimes.    We see that every night in Chicago, as an example.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> When "I don't get my way?"  WTF is wrong with you this morning?  If I don't get my way?
> Twelve more people dead for no reason whatsoever going about their business



Stop saying this dumb shit fool.
THE REASON is liberal social policies.   Shocking you refuse to see it  
The definition of "stump stupidity" 

Liberals keep getting liberals killed.....the irony


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We could curb some shootings I bet.
> ...


in the 70s and into the 80s rifles and guns were in the back windshield of most every pick up in a high school parking lot. can't think of a time any of those ever got stolen or used against their classmates.

something has changed since then, to be sure. but guns have not gotten more deadly in my lifetime, just used more often. you know - "consider it" as you preach. consider that our culture has adopted violence far too much than we ever have before as a means to an end and we're far too willing to reach for that gun than we were 50 years or less ago.

if you want to fix the problem you need to put your snark away and any notion you may have about banning things resolving our issues.

or - as you say - "don't even consider it".


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


>


I love the way you leave out handguns, which account for nearly half of all homicides in the US. Dishonest freedumb is best freedumb.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Should we ban country bars?

Some good laws that expand the power fo government and remove some of our rights should come out of this.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



Right...and the "Cure" is revoking Constitutional Rights.....got it


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> if you want to fix the problem you need to put your snark away and any notion you may have about banning things resolving our issues.


I wonder how 'severely regulating' like other developed nations becomes 'banning'. Freedumb I suppose.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Should we ban country bars?


Guns don't kill people, country music kills people.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> California already has the most stringent state wide gun control laws in the nation.  The shooter violated several the laws that California already had.
> No other laws would have made a damn bit of difference.
> Gun control laws never work to stop gun crimes.    We see that every night in Chicago, as an example.



Exactly....so what's left?

Hint: The 2nd Amendment  (The prize and the goal)


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > What laws do you think I'm proposing?  If gun control isn't the answer, there must be another answer, because these mass shootings are not acceptable and they are not normal everyday business as usual in any other developed country in the world.
> ...





BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > A proper *LI*b*E*ral response would be to call for even more of the same poison that is causing the sickness in the first place.
> ...



Bring up abortion to defend mass killings.   You anti abortion people are all alike.


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Should we ban country bars?
> 
> Some good laws that expand the power fo government and remove some of our rights should come out of this.


Relax. Shooters will always have rights. A classroom full of kids, not so much.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe the Democrats can change the meaning of some words in order to combat this.

Instead of GUNS, let’s now call them, Child killers.

Certainly, you support the banning of child killers!  If not, why do you hate children?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How many people die on the highway system each year?

So either get that amendment through Congress, Oval Office, and the States or admit nothing will be done and this fake outrage is nothing more than the Progressives wanting to use deaths to win more seats in 2020...


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > if you want to fix the problem you need to put your snark away and any notion you may have about banning things resolving our issues.
> ...


so - you won't even consider it. just lob out arrogant shit and insults.

THAT is why we never get anywhere.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> if you want to fix the problem you need to put your snark away and any notion you may have about banning things resolving our issues.
> 
> or - as you say - "don't even consider it".


FREEDUMB!!!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Should we ban country bars?
> ...



Well, not with that attitude.

I blame common core math.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...


Why is there a contest?


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> My man.
> 
> The graphic says it much better than by sarcastic posts!
> 
> Thanks.


Because it leaves out handgun homicides. We don't want the narrative disturbed, do we?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*THANK YOU FOR ASKING.*

*TONS of them.....JUST  A FEW to start with*

*1). policies that allow liberal judges to go soft on CONVICTED MURDERERS*
*2). Liberal policies that encourage welfare instead of personal responsibility*
*3). Liberal policies that encourage MS-13 and MANY violent criminals to cross our borders*
*4). Liberal policies that choose Political Correctness over getting help for mentally disturbed people*
*5). Liberal policies that close our system of Mental institutions*


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> They shoulda armed themselves.


Yeah, in a bar..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bring up abortion to defend mass killings.   You anti abortion people are all alike.



Bringing up revoking Constitutional rights to defend Piss poor liberal / Prog policies.

You Anti-American slobs are all alike


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Mental institutions are operating in today's society.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


What gun control law that CA doesn't have would have prevented this shooting?

And why do states with very lax gun control laws have much lower murder rates than CA?

It ain't guns the American society has a cancer that is spreading and no where is the disease more evident than in the ultra violent urban areas and the violence and crime that emanates from them in numbers large enough to skew the murder rate for the entire country


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 8, 2018)

`
I believe in a county wide tax on guns and bullets. In part, to collect gun related statistics and to off-set the cost of gun related violence.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> so - you won't even consider it. just lob out arrogant shit and insults.
> 
> THAT is why we never get anywhere.


You won't consider it, ffs. The way every other developed nation has done it. That's why you'll continue to kill school kids at a high rate, for FREEDUMB, and wonder why.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



He might be a vet with PTSD, and from what I read they are offing themselves.  Have those invaders reached the border yet?? I have not heard since the election.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Well, that's one thing off the list.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> What amendment?
> 
> We need our guns, they keep us safe
> To the tune of 33,000 gun deaths a year
> ...



Freedom was never FREE
Glad you're finally seeing the light at the end of your dark, dismal anti-Constitutional tunnel

To expect ZERO violence in a society of 300,000,000 people is insane.   Are you?


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

I think the answer is for all of us to become like California and pass some of the most restrictive gun control in the country. That seems to work.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!



Why not?  A political agenda set up the scenario for a successful murder spree in the first place.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mental institutions are operating in today's society.



Not like they were...not like they OBVIOUSLY should be, moron


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Nov 8, 2018)

Why is it so hard for California to pass common sense gun control laws?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > When "I don't get my way?"  WTF is wrong with you this morning?  If I don't get my way?
> ...


Which one(s)?  They are obviously having bad consequences, but you need to specify.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2018)

Anyone note shooter is probable jihadi......described as middle eastern man with beard


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Bring up abortion to defend mass killings.   You anti abortion people are all alike.
> ...



You crazy fool. To even compare abortion to mass killings is dense, while the right makes and takes away PP's and birth control out of insurances. It's the RWN's that are pro no gun laws.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mental institutions are operating in today's society.
> ...


Well do something about it instead whine like an old granny.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Should we ban country bars?
> ...



The dead officer was Sgt. Helus a 29 yr veteran of the Sheriff's Department who was due to retire next year.

All the dead were college student and there were about 100 of them in the bar.

The shooter was dead when the police arrived and so far there is no identity offered.

Such a shame.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


CA has the strictest gun laws in the country

10 states with the strictest gun laws | Deseret News


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > so - you won't even consider it. just lob out arrogant shit and insults.
> ...


you have zero idea what i've considered.
we're not ever other nation out there.
i've not killed anyone.

you're still a fucktard.

night johnboy.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2018)

DOTR said:


> I think the answer is for all of us to become like California and pass some of the most restrictive gun control in the country. That seems to work.


Stop making murder a crime also.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Anyone note shooter is probable jihadi......described as middle eastern man with beard



Hadn't heard that.  If true, ANOTHER deadly liberal policy goal post.....mandatory, forced "diversity"

(Not that I don't like brown people, I do actually)  But they should want to be Americans, not change America into the place they fled


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes, because me and mine should be at the mercy of criminals because some whack-job wasted some kids.  Of course, /I/ should be punished for this guys actions.  Because we've regressed into times where we're all held guilty by association and thus responsible for the crimes and limitations of other's failings. 

"Freedumb" is overrated huh?  Fine, I'll be happy to instate this social change - first off though I want all Hispanics and African American's thrown in jail because they have the highest criminal rates out of every other race in the nation.  I want colleges locked down because they push socialist and communist ideas that are historically lethal.  If we're giving up our right to protect ourselves, then I demand that the government do what is necessary to ensure my protection - regardless of the "rights" and "freedumbs" of "innocents" - they're guilty by association in this new reality.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I believe in a county wide tax on guns and bullets. In part, to collect gun related statistics and to off-set the cost of gun related violence.


i think we need to look into the connection between over-meding kids these days and the effect that has. far too often i hear parents say while on meds their child was usually angry. no, certainly not every time but enough to check. from what i understand a vast majority of the shooters in the last 10+ years were on some form of medication(s). that can't be overlooked.

when we started med'ing kids vs raising them, did we start seeing an uptick in things?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Suicide is a choice and accounts for most gun deaths but we all know how you feel about people having choices


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


/——/ The shooter didn’t use a handgun, you gun grabber


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 8, 2018)

*But guns are banned in bars.
That guy broke the law.*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Suicide is a choice and accounts for most gun deaths but we all know how you feel about people having choices



Interesting point.....

They are ALL FOR Pro-Choice when it comes to killing babies......

But when it comes to suicide by gun, they want to lump that all into generic "Gun Violence" stats.

Thanks


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *But guns are banned in bars.
> That guy broke the law.*



I suppose they figure "just a few more gun laws and THEN we'll be safe".....

No.

Truth told, they want America to be a gun free zone


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You all know that I believe in super duper gun restriction/confiscation and to pretty much go full Australia on your ass.  But in this thread, I am keeping that idea on the shelf, because you all apparently think there must be another way to stop this mass shooting violence that is becoming more and more frequent.  We just had eleven killed in synagogue in Pittsburgh less than two weeks ago.  Now a dozen people in So. Cal out for a little fun with friends at a country western bar.

Unless maybe y'all DON'T care.  If we don't focus on guns themselves, which you seem so sure is not the problem, what ELSE could the problem be and how can it be fixed?


----------



## JLW (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Gee, I wonder if the gun man had a drivers license who could have purchased his gun in Nevada or any other state with loose gun laws....Duh.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

What are those common sense laws you'd like to see?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2018)

With or without laws people still kill..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> You all know that I believe in super duper gun restriction/confiscation and to pretty much go full Australia on your ass.  But in this thread, I am keeping that idea on the shelf, because you all apparently think there must be another way to stop this mass shooting violence that is becoming more and more frequent.  We just had eleven killed in synagogue in Pittsburgh less than two weeks ago.  Now a dozen people in So. Cal out for a little fun with friends at a country western bar.
> 
> Unless maybe y'all DON'T care.  If we don't focus on guns themselves, which you seem so sure is not the problem, what ELSE could the problem be and how can it be fixed?



The honesty is appreciate and YES, we know what you actually want.

*You asked for, and I gave you the answer.*
*But I can't Un-Blind you if you refuse to see the obvious solution right in front of you.*


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Such a shame.


Such a yawn really. I mean it's obvious no one cares enough about it to do anything effective. Another mass shooting in the US, oh well, nothing new. I wonder how long till the next one.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I told you the problem

We have a diseased society, a cancer that is spreading from ultra violent urban areas where generational poverty, segregation, drugs , crime, violence and the breakdown of the family are the most prevalent.

These areas which are concentrated in very small areas of just 5% of all counties in the country have such high crime and murder rates that they skew the stats of the entire country.

I offer as evidence the differences in murder rates between CA and NH or UT

The latter 2 have very lax gun laws compared to CA and murder rates that are 4 times lower than CA what they don't have is the urban decay


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> The shooter didn’t use a handgun, you gun grabber


Yeah? I haven't bothered to check. Military style semi automatic?


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> you have zero idea what i've considered.
> we're not ever other nation out there.


Of course not. You think dead people are worth FREEDUMB.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> "Freedumb" is overrated huh?


No way. Americans rate it worth school kids' lives at fairly regular intervals. That shows it has a high value, Shirley?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



We started seeing an uptick in these things when parents stopped parenting - I don't think it's just the drugs.  Parents stopped teaching their kids to take responsibility for themselves, they let the schools teach their kids that they were "entitled" to a good life - and of course the idea of "a good life" has morphed beyond any reasonable expectations.  Now they expect to be taken care of from cradle to grave; everything paid for by "someone else" so they can afford to buy a nice car, house, and the latest cellphone model.  They have no empathy for others, no respect for the opportunities they are given simply by being in this nation, and they will destroy it all when they don't get their way.  Because that is how they got everything else they wanted - by throwing tantrums.  The tantrums just become more violent as they age is all.

Since no one in the nation is willing to put any of these self-important little shits over a knee, this is the new reality.  Lock your doors and pray that when you happen to go outside you don't get caught in the cross fire of one of their more and more frequent blow outs...  They won't do shit about the actual cause of any of this - they just want to take our guns, period.  They will eventually, and it'll continue happening, and they'll say "oh well, they need space for killing" and you'll be expected to deal with it anyway - might as well get used to it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

*The UK doesn't have a 2nd Amendment and yet gun violence is on the rise.  Crimes like assault, robbery and incidences of women being victimized are already much higher than in the USA where people can routinely be armed.

People are using trucks and other vehicles increasingly to kill and harm others where guns are less available.  Acid attacks are common in the UK

You MUST stop focusing on OBJECTS as the problem and focus on the REAL problem, bad people created by BAD SOCIAL POLICIES

Until you and others like you do, violence will continue to escalate...guns or no guns*


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So then tell me why MA has a lower murder rate than CA despite being next door to NH which has much more lax gun laws?

And FYI NH has had the lowest murder rate in the country for about 10 years running


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > "Freedumb" is overrated huh?
> ...



Cute that you avoided the entire rest of my post.  You virtue signalling twats are so shallow even a tadpole couldn't get off...


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...


Lol
It didn’t it doesn’t need to because the criminals have most of the firearms in California


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


i can't disagree with too much here. it likely is a combination of a lot of things and a lack of parenting will lead to putting them on drugs to keep from having to actually manage an energetic child.

changing how people "parent" will shift from generation to generation. but the meds thing is something that be looked into moreso than making someone spank a brat.


----------



## ranfunck (Nov 8, 2018)

you people keep falling for the same shit over and over


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Gee, I wonder if the gun man had a drivers license who could have purchased his gun in Nevada or any other state with loose gun laws....Duh.



There are over 320,000,000 people in America
To think that we can be free of ALL gun violence is asinine.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You all know that I believe in super duper gun restriction/confiscation and to pretty much go full Australia on your ass.  But in this thread, I am keeping that idea on the shelf, because you all apparently think there must be another way to stop this mass shooting violence that is becoming more and more frequent.  We just had eleven killed in synagogue in Pittsburgh less than two weeks ago.  Now a dozen people in So. Cal out for a little fun with friends at a country western bar.
> ...


I have not heard you name a specific policy yet that caused this shooting.  Did I miss something?  Simply saying "liberal policies" is not very helpful.  Which one(s)?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I don't think its the parents putting their kids on drugs to "avoid managing them" - its doctors making bank off drugs, though I'll give that parents are too uneducated and uninterested to even look into what that drug is and check its side effects.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We could curb some shootings I bet.
> ...


Lol
Irrelevant 
Other countries don’t have any right to firearm ownership, Hell they don’t even have the right to freedom of speech. So shut the fuck up


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sounds like all the dead are college students. Who wants to kill kids?
> 
> Also the cop who tried to go in and died is a hero.


College students are adults not kids

And when I was in college I wasn't out partying on a weeknight

Maybe they should have been studying.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online
> ...


Yep, This country does have much bigger fish to fry


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

*Notice:*

I laid out exactly what Old Lady asked for in post #93 in this thread......specific policies that liberals and progs embrace that directly result in violence.

And as expected...it was ignored, denied or deflected....because you see, they really don't care....they just want to take your guns.   THAT's ALL


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > This type of nonsense ensures that nothing will ever be done.
> ...


Irrelevant


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like all the dead are college students. Who wants to kill kids?
> ...


They are very much kids. Young, stupid and naive


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


in california with some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation 

what more do you want


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Cute that you avoided the entire rest of my post.


Well the main point of your post is that you consider school kids lives at fairly regular intervals a fair price to pay for freedumb, Shirley?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I am not talking stats.  I am talking mass shootings like the one last night and the one two weeks ago in Pittsburgh.  And the one  at Parkland.  And the one at Pulse.  And the one in Las Vegas at the concert...
That is what I am talking about at the moment.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Should we ban country bars?
> ...


Vast majority of violent crime is committed by a repeat offenders in this country… How about some criminal control?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



There is truth to this.  From the way I read/see/hear it, the age of being an "adult" should be raised to at least 30 ~rolls eyes~


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Adults can be stupid and naive

Just read some of the posts here


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> in california with some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation
> what more do you want



ALL your guns...now....regardless of your rights, the rare nature of mass shootings and the leftist policies that nurture these violent acts.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Cute that you avoided the entire rest of my post.
> ...



Yes I do actually.  See without "freedumb" the death toll would be a shit ton higher because it'd be the fucking government mowing us down.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame.
> ...


Shit happens, No amount of emotional response will change that


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


Holy shit!  I wake up to more of this.....now I have to go find some more T's & P's.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Nov 8, 2018)

These same people were attacked in Las Vegas by the mandalay bay.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Stats are how we measure the consequences so if you don't want to talk stats you don't want to address the problems

Mass shootings stem from societal decay


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm only amazed 2aguy isn't here telling us how the UK is doomed by gun violence.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I am not talking stats.  I am talking mass shootings like the one last night and the one two weeks ago in Pittsburgh.  And the one  at Parkland.  And the one at Pulse.  And the one in Las Vegas at the concert...
> That is what I am talking about at the moment.



*You're exposed as a liar.*
*The reason we will continue to have mass shootings is explicitly because you leftists flat refuse to address the real root cause of the problem.*

*Your fixation on OBJECTS will never resolve the issues.*


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



Well, considering libs want open national borders, maybe their  gun control agenda isn’t what is really going to solve the problem.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > in california with some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation
> ...


not happening and btw that does not work


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> I'm only amazed 2aguy isn't here telling us how the UK is doomed by gun violence.


Lol
Listening to your emotional responses is entertaining enough...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> They shoulda armed themselves.


Thanks to Ronald Reagan, there is no open carry in CA.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I think all they've found is a short barrel pistol.



I'm sure that comforting to those who are learning today that their loved ones were murdered.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Old Lady....

If you're serious....debate my  post 93.....or you're just full of it


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> A country bar?
> 
> So Republicans were the targets?
> 
> ...




all interesting questions


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Yes I do actually. See without "freedumb" the death toll would be a shit ton higher because it'd be the fucking government mowing us down.


Just like it is in every other developed nation which has severely regulated handguns and military style semi automatics. Fer shure freedumb's worth a few school kids' lives at regularish intervals.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!
> 
> Why wait till the blood is dry?


Lol
I had to get a jump on all the emotional responses that though progressive bleeding hearts will come up with


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...


Oopsie.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...



How free are the victims?  The killer's freedom sure didn't create a safe environment.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes if no one was free we'd all be safe


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


"So what"...when told that an armed security guard and a police officer were killed.   This is our deplorable trumpanzees, folks.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> Well, considering libs want open national borders,


I keep seeing people say that but I never see the links. Funny that.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I think all they've found is a short barrel pistol.
> ...



What the hell do you care about them?  ZERO.

*Gun-Slinging Mom Fights Off Armed Attackers, Saves Her Child*
Gun-Slinging Mom Fights Off Armed Attackers, Saves Her Child [VIDEO]

*Mom Shoots Man Trying to Steal SUV With Her Kids Inside: Police*
'I Had to Do What I Had to Do': Mom Shoots Man to Save Kids

*Gunman attempting to rob families outside school shot dead by waiting mother who was off-duty police officer*
Armed robber who targeted families outside school shot dead by mother who was off-duty police officer

*Armed Midwest City, OK Woman Saves her Children from 2 Home Invaders*
Armed Midwest City, OK Woman Saves her Children from 2 Home Invaders LearnAboutGuns.com

*FIGHTING BACK*
*Armed hero shoots gunman at back-to-school event*
*'This could have been so much worse'*
Armed hero shoots gunman at back-to-school event -  WND

11 lives lost....but 3,400 saved PER day when folks can defend themselves.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




Rule #1
Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!
> ...



your response is no less emotional.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 8, 2018)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Why is it so hard for California to pass common sense gun control laws?


and the world breeds another useless post.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so hard for California to pass common sense gun control laws?
> ...


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...




Not if there's a law against it...


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm not sure how you can curb this kind of shit when you abandon all sanctity of life.  I mean it's not just irresponsibility, entitlement, not being taught right, etc, there is also a marked indifference for the lives of others.  I mean, take abortion right.  So I'm pro-choice, but it's because it's best for the baby imo, (someone in a position that they'd kill their own baby ain't in a good place to raise a kid right?)  But the rest of the pro-choice people, those sickos actually celebrate abortion, seriously, we are talking about the death of an innocent baby... they don't even think it's a big deal, they think it's a fucking "right" to murder them at will.  I really don't see how you can have that kind of mentality toward life and be expected to respect the lives of someone you don't know.  There's so much more to it and I'm not sure there is a solution.  Even taking away the guns won't fucking stop it - duh for most of us who know criminals and murderers don't pay attention to fucking laws - but there'll just be another excuse, or we'll get the left saying "they need space to murder" like I said before. ~shrug~

I bought a bulletproof jacket last February, maybe ya'll should too.  Don't have to worry as much about the mainstream lunatics then.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Na, Shit happens and no amount of emotional responses will change that.

Crazy Cali has the strictest gun laws in the country, they will add more. Because they will Rely on emotion instead of common sense.
They have no criminal control in that state, for that matter this country has no criminal control. The vast majority of violent crime in this country is done by repeat offenders. Common sense would say the way to Significantly stop/reduce violent crime Get rid of the violet repeat offenders.
After all firearms don’t kill people people kill people...


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do actually. See without "freedumb" the death toll would be a shit ton higher because it'd be the fucking government mowing us down.
> ...



You mean the other nations where the government owns the people, their labor, and all their wealth?  I'm not real interested in that trade off...


----------



## edward37 (Nov 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Three things will happen.
> 
> 1) We will find out everyone in this person's life knew he was crazy.
> 2) We will find he was able to amass a lot of firepower with little or no trouble.
> 3) 2AGuy and other NRA shills will be on here spamming the thread with their gun "Facts" that are anything but.


I wonder if he was a caravan person or just  another crazy white guy?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

As this thread CLEARLY demonstrates, Leftists can only spew their vile propaganda until facts and the truth are pushed in their faces.  They have no concern for safety.....but instead have an agenda with the specific intent to undermine the US Constitution and make Americans vulnerable to powerful leftist agendas.

ANY informed person can send them running for cover


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



I agree.

The gun is the tool and the person using it is the weapon.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Yep, I have never once heard of a firearm chasing someone down the street and killing them


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *Notice:*
> 
> I laid out exactly what Old Lady asked for in post #93 in this thread......specific policies that liberals and progs embrace that directly result in violence.
> 
> And as expected...it was ignored, denied or deflected....because you see, they really don't care....they just want to take your guns.   THAT's ALL


I'm sorry, Basic Human Unit, I missed it, so thank you for directing me to your answer.  Sometimes when a lot of posts are coming in quickly, they don't all show up on my screen until later.
Your answer:
*THANK YOU FOR ASKING.*

*TONS of them.....JUST A FEW to start with*

*1). policies that allow liberal judges to go soft on CONVICTED MURDERERS*
*2). Liberal policies that encourage welfare instead of personal responsibility*
*3). Liberal policies that encourage MS-13 and MANY violent criminals to cross our borders*
*4). Liberal policies that choose Political Correctness over getting help for mentally disturbed people*
*5). Liberal policies that close our system of Mental institutions*

Since we don't know this guy's story yet, I don't know if he's a convicted murderer, on welfare or in MS-13, but the mental health thing is sure a problem in my mind too.  Suicidal/homicidal are the opposite sides of the same sword.  And then there are the plain old psychos.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

edward37 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Three things will happen.
> ...


I wonder.....it must have been a caravan person who RAN all the way....


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

I thought Cali had the toughest gun laws in the country??

They also have gun free zones like San Bernardino where that Muslim asshole and his wife got weapons and killed their own co workers.

Guess the laws aren't that tough.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



Revoke?

Why we should be celebrating our gun rights. A dozen kids slaughtered is a small price to pay. Their families will get over it, just like those Sandy Hook families


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm sorry, Basic Human Unit, I missed it, so thank you for directing me to your answer.  Sometimes when a lot of posts are coming in quickly, they don't all show up on my screen until later.
> Your answer:
> Since we don't know this guy's story yet, I don't know if he's a convicted murderer, on welfare or in MS-13, but the mental health thing is sure a problem in my mind too.  Suicidal/homicidal are the opposite sides of the same sword.  And then there are the plain old psychos.



Ok, it appeared you were avoiding it.

I'd be happy to reasonably discuss these and more with you.
I too wish the violence would stop.

But we must look at it realistically and honestly.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



The ideology of statism espoused by fascism holds that sovereignty is not vested in the people, but in the nation state and that all individuals and associations exist only to enhance the power, prestige and well-being of the state. It repudiates individualism and the family and exalts the nation as an organic body headed by the supreme leader.


LIBERTY:

the state of being free within society from oppressive restrictions imposed by authority on one's way of life, behavior, or political views.
"compulsory retirement would interfere with individual liberty"
synonyms:
independence · freedom · autonomy · sovereignty · self government · self rule · self determination · home rule · civil liberties · civil rights · human rights · autarky
antonyms:
dependence · subjugation
the state of not being imprisoned or enslaved.
"people who have lost property or liberty without due process"
synonyms:
free · on the loose · loose · set loose · at large · unconfined · roaming · unbound · untied · unchained · unshackled · unfettered · unrestrained · unrestricted · wild · untrammeled · escaped · out · sprung
antonyms:
in captivity · imprisoned
(liberties)
a right or privilege, especially a statutory one.
"the Bill of Rights was intended to secure basic civil liberties"
synonyms:
right · birthright · opportunity · facility · prerogative · entitlement · privilege · permission · sanction · leave · consent · authorization · authority · license · clearance · blessing · dispensation · exemption · faculty · carte blanche
antonyms:
constraint
the personification of liberty as a female figure.
"the Statue of Liberty"

the power or scope to act as one pleases.


----------



## Astrostar (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


As you might expect from do-nothing Trump, he sends "thoughts & prayers," a totally ineffective response to another mass shooting.  A great start would be the elimination of military grade automatic assault rifles along with high capacity magazines  from our society.  Not only should they be banned, they should all be confiscated.

Thankfully, we now have a common sense House of Representatives that will finally address this issue and slap the Senate and President in the face over their inaction.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I am not talking stats.  I am talking mass shootings like the one last night and the one two weeks ago in Pittsburgh.  And the one  at Parkland.  And the one at Pulse.  And the one in Las Vegas at the concert...
> ...



And the real root of the problem is??


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


You see.....those deaths on the highways are something we call “accidents”

33,000 gun deaths are “ on purpose”


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Revoke?
> 
> Why we should be celebrating our gun rights. A dozen kids slaughtered is a small price to pay. Their families will get over it, just like those Sandy Hook families



You've been NOTHING but a sarcastic jackass in this thread.   If this garbage is what's considered "Award winning" at this forum, then that's really sad.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...


The NRA will profit from this.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> *The UK doesn't have a 2nd Amendment and yet gun violence is on the rise.  Crimes like assault, robbery and incidences of women being victimized are already much higher than in the USA where people can routinely be armed.
> 
> People are using trucks and other vehicles increasingly to kill and harm others where guns are less available.  Acid attacks are common in the UK
> 
> ...


They have one fifth the murder rate we do


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I fail to see what's funny in any of what I said, Old Yeller


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> And the real root of the problem is??



You.

*Gun-Slinging Mom Fights Off Armed Attackers, Saves Her Child*
Gun-Slinging Mom Fights Off Armed Attackers, Saves Her Child

*Mom Shoots Man Trying to Steal SUV With Her Kids Inside: Police*
'I Had to Do What I Had to Do': Mom Shoots Man to Save Kids

*Gunman attempting to rob families outside school shot dead by waiting mother who was off-duty police officer*
Armed robber who targeted families outside school shot dead by mother who was off-duty police officer

*Armed Midwest City, OK Woman Saves her Children from 2 Home Invaders*
Armed Midwest City, OK Woman Saves her Children from 2 Home Invaders LearnAboutGuns.com

*FIGHTING BACK*
*Armed hero shoots gunman at back-to-school event*
*'This could have been so much worse'*
Armed hero shoots gunman at back-to-school event -  WND

11 lives lost(tragic)....but 3,400 saved PER day when folks can defend themselves.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> i think we need to look into the connection between over-meding kids these days and the effect that has. far too often i hear parents say while on meds their child was usually angry. no, certainly not every time but enough to check. from what i understand a vast majority of the shooters in the last 10+ years were on some form of medication(s). that can't be overlooked.when we started med'ing kids vs raising them, did we start seeing an uptick in things?


`
I have no problem with that. Taxes could pay for all research done on gun violence starting from the Emergency Rooms in hospitals. What is needed is cold, hard facts.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




Bodecea.....another loser with nothing to add but shallow sarcasm


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Your response to the Cali gun laws is one of emotion.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> As you might expect from do-nothing Trump, he sends "thoughts & prayers," a totally ineffective response to another mass shooting.  A great start would be the elimination of military grade automatic assault rifles along with high capacity magazines  from our society.  Not only should they be banned, they should all be confiscated.
> 
> Thankfully, we now have a common sense House of Representatives that will finally address this issue and slap the Senate and President in the face over their inaction.



Says the moron with a Dictator as his Avatar


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Na, My response to the emotional response is emotional...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Revoke?
> ...


Rightwinger won an award?  Are you sure _he_ didn't tell you that?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Revoke?
> ...



You expect anyone to take gun deaths seriously?
Our society will do nothing about it
After Sandy Hook, we said we had had enough.......we did nothing
After Parkland, state politicians vowed they would take action.......they did nothing

So, I will just offer my thoughts and prayers to the families and assure them we will forget about them in a few days


----------



## JGalt (Nov 8, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!
> 
> Why wait till the blood is dry?



Why wouldn't one be suspicious that the shooting was politically-motivated? Shooter dressed in black walks into a college bar filled with conservative-leaning students on Country Night, the Democrats taking control of the House the day before, Antifa staging a protest in front of Tucker Carlson's house last night, and mass protests planned for today and this weekend.

This was not a "random" shooting by some nut job. The fact that the shooter was wearing all-black and took out the door staff fits the profile of this as being premeditated. Whether it actually was politically-motivated remains to be seen as soon as his name goes public and his social media is looked at.


----------



## elongobardi (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> I thought Cali had the toughest gun laws in the country??
> 
> They also have gun free zones like San Bernardino where that Muslim asshole and his wife got weapons and killed their own co workers.
> 
> Guess the laws aren't that tough.



Your so called common sense gun laws are stupid and won’t help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's in his avatar.  he obviously spends most of his life here so maybe he's found a way to put that in there himself?
If so, that would fit his highly egotistical personality to a "T"

I honestly don't spend time investigating every cute trick I can pull with the User Control Panel


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > i think we need to look into the connection between over-meding kids these days and the effect that has. far too often i hear parents say while on meds their child was usually angry. no, certainly not every time but enough to check. from what i understand a vast majority of the shooters in the last 10+ years were on some form of medication(s). that can't be overlooked.when we started med'ing kids vs raising them, did we start seeing an uptick in things?
> ...


Yeah TX is responsible for the violence in CA


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > And the real root of the problem is??
> ...


If 90 million people used guns to defend themselves since I was born I would know a couple hundred of them. I don`t know a single one. You can`t be that gullible I hope.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> I think this is obviously a fake news story.
> 
> It has to be impossible to have a shooting like this in the state with the most stringent state wide gun control laws in the country.  I mean the guy was using high capacity magazines.  How can that even be possible when California bans high capacity magazines?
> 
> ...


"The thing that will be hilarious..."   Ok.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


College students aren't kids

Kids aren't allowed to be drinking in a club


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!
> ...


But... but... more frivolous gun laws will stop all violence


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> You expect anyone to take gun deaths seriously?
> Our society will do nothing about it
> After Sandy Hook, we said we had had enough.......we did nothing
> After Parkland, state politicians vowed they would take action.......they did nothing
> ...



You don't have to be a passive pussy loser.
There IS something we can do to help curb the violence.

But it requires putting aside partisan BS and really looking at the root causes of the violence and hated in our society rather than fixating on OBJECTS

Most of the mass shootings and acts of violence are committed by
1). people with mental problems
2). People who have repeatedly slipped past authorities even though they were "known" to be trouble
3). People who had guns who should not have

We can start by addressing those issues without generically blaming guns.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Yeah TX is responsible for the violence in CA


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > *The UK doesn't have a 2nd Amendment and yet gun violence is on the rise.  Crimes like assault, robbery and incidences of women being victimized are already much higher than in the USA where people can routinely be armed.
> ...



And NH has 1 quarter the murder rate of CA despite have much more relaxed gun laws

Gee maybe there's something other than gun laws that makes CA different from NH

YA think?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on being the first one on here to use this tragedy to push a political agenda!
> ...



Another Bowers?


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

elongobardi said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Cali had the toughest gun laws in the country??
> ...



I agree. The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.

I'm a gun owner and proud of it.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > A proper *LI*b*E*ral response would be to call for even more of the same poison that is causing the sickness in the first place.
> ...


Oh pul-leeze!  We know that deplorable trumpanzees don't give a damn about babies.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Your parents must be so proud


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You expect anyone to take gun deaths seriously?
> ...



Let’s all hug and sing kumbaya!

Or is your solution more along the lines of locking up all black people?


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Yeah TX is responsible for the violence in CA


`
I said Taxes, not Texas.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah TX is responsible for the violence in CA
> ...


Caffeine deficiency

carry on


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You expect anyone to take gun deaths seriously?
> ...


Countries that don`t have 300 million of these OBJECTS don`t have the problem that we do. The more there are of these OBJECTS the easier it is for crazies to get them. That`s a 9th grade Economics lesson.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



They were at the USMB awards ceremony. They brought a fruit cocktail


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> If 90 million people used guns to defend themselves since I was born I would know a couple hundred of them. I don`t know a single one. You can`t be that gullible I hope.



And MOST people will never know anyone killed in a mass shooting....so by your failed logic, they don't occur.


----------



## skookerasbil (Nov 8, 2018)

You  mean like Chicago's?

We'll find out today who the true bubble dwellers are on the board.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...



These people never start any threads on the weekly murders in Chicago or any other death trap ghetto rat land, their Party's pets, nor any of the murders in Islamo-Land, North Korea, Red China, or anywhere else, they just whine and snivel about white NRA people owning guns. We know why that is, they can't stand for white people to be able to defend themselves from their racist anti-fa mobsters and Craig's List thugs and La Raza's 'Ethnic Cleansers', is all. Of course she may  very well be too stupid and doped up to realize she's shilling for such agendas, but that's her fault, not anybody else's.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> A country bar?
> 
> So Republicans were the targets?
> 
> ...


White kids were the targets.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Actually....they certainly appear to be acceptable.   Just sayin'


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I think teaching others not to hate because of their political beliefs would be a step in the right direction. 
After all, this guy attacked a bunch of people line dancing in a country bar. 
Oh, and is incest a big problem in Thousand Oaks California???


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Listen to him.  It's part of the solution.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Try reading that post about incest again.  I don't think I was saying incest is a cause here.
I doubt if this had anything to do with political beliefs, but is making it up that it WAS motivated by a liberal who hates conservatives perhaps a little political hatred on your part?  Just asking.


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > If 90 million people used guns to defend themselves since I was born I would know a couple hundred of them. I don`t know a single one. You can`t be that gullible I hope.
> ...


That`s all you got? Why don`t I know anyone who used a gun to defend themselves if this happens thousands of times a day? Take your time answering so you don`t post something stupid again.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2018)

So I do a Google search to see what it was about. I put in mass murderer in California at the bar. In picture after picture after picture of all these white guys come up. G I hope this guy who did this isn’t another white guy out killing a dozen people.
 I Hope it isn’t another example of white privilege.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> Countries that don`t have 300 million of these OBJECTS don`t have the problem that we do. The more there are of these OBJECTS the easier it is for crazies to get them. That`s a 9th grade Economics lesson.



*I'm so glad you made that failed argument.....now, here's where you failed miserably........*

In the United states we have a thing called the 2nd Amendment.  (look it up)

In a nutshell, it empowers average citizens with the means to repeal government tyranny.
in the course of history, hundreds of millions of unarmed, innocent people have been liquidated by tyrants.

The more of these objects, the more capable a population is to defend itself, and the less likely tyranny can arise.
*
Name ONE country where an unarmed population can itself, defend itself in the case that the government turns tyrannical.  You can't, dumb ass, because there isn't ONE.*

And before you knee-jerk and say that can't happen, I remind you of 3 recent cases where it did just that....China, Venezuela and russia  ALL of which have dictators now and vast, unarmed populations.

So you see, there is a price to pay for freedom.   But overall it is well worth it even if tragic for a very small number.

Now, the actual number of people killed in mass shootings is statistically extremely low.   You're more likely to be struck by lightning.  Afraid of lightning on a clear day?  Your hoplophobia is comparable.

So as anyone can see, your argument is weak at best, silly in fact.  (And you were patting yourself on the back over your stupidity and ignorance I'd bet)

You and morons like yourself feel it is better for 300,000,000 people should be at risk rather than understand that in a FREE society, there will always be some violence.

Again, rather than focusing on OBJECTS,  If you really give a damn about others safety, which is seriously in doubt, then go read post #93 of this thread.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Gee maybe they didn't tell you?

Or maybe you don't know as many people as you think you do.

or it could be


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Countries that don`t have 300 million of these OBJECTS don`t have the problem that we do. The more there are of these OBJECTS the easier it is for crazies to get them. That`s a 9th grade Economics lesson.
> ...


Yes
We need 330 million guns to keep 320 million people safe

Doesn’t seem to be working too well


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Let’s face it

We are a gun loving society. We value our guns more than we value our children. Putting up with mass slaughters is the price we pay for our second amendment freedoms


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s all hug and sing kumbaya!
> 
> Or is your solution more along the lines of locking up all black people?



Moron, what's with the racism?
Criminals should be locked up.....race is irrelevant.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...



Need has nothing to do with rights.

I can tell you hundreds of things people don't need and that would be about as relevant to their rights as you telling people what they need


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...




Maybe the California State Legislature can pass a new law banning the carrying of assault weapons into licensed alcohol establishments?

I'm surprised they haven't already, such a law would have prevented this.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't have opened this.  I forgot how chillingly depressing the replies would be.
> ...


Sorry, but you grown ups aren't doing a very good job of it, from the look of things.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Let’s face it
> 
> We are a gun loving society. We value our guns more than we value our children. Putting up with mass slaughters is the price we pay for our second amendment freedoms



Or maybe some of us realize that if they gave up their guns it wouldn't make one whit of a difference in how many kids are killed

and FYI the people killed in CA were not kids they were adults


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > A country bar?
> ...




The PRESS is PRAYING the shooter loved Trump.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Let’s face it
> ...



They were kids just starting their lives


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Continuing with your speculation, he then broke CA gun laws.





Johnlaw said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Yes
> We need 330 million guns to keep 320 million people safe
> 
> Doesn’t seem to be working too well



What we don't need, and is actually causing the problem over which you soil your diapers, is 320 million liberal social policies that create anger, violence, distrust, personal irresponsibility and are the root cause of the violence problem.  Your idol, Maxine Waters for example, spewing hatred and advocating violence.

I ASSURE you, remove liberal policies and you SOLVE the gun violence problem.

Did you know that for over 150 years in America, school aged children carried loaded guns to school with them  and a shooting was unheard of.

What do you suppose happened since then?  HINT:  leftists. (Note I did not say Democrats)


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They were adults because children are not allowed to drink in bars


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


We have to do better with our mentally ill population, that's for sure.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.




Sounds like he might be "Middle Eastern" he apparently used a pistol, not a rifle of any sort....so this story is already over...nothing to use for gun control, since he isn't a Trump supporter and he didn't use an AR-15...

What we know?  It was another gun free zone... all those people were helpless in the face of this killer....from witnesses..they had time to throw chairs through windows, clear the broken glass and climb through.......had they been allowed to have a gun for self defense, the shooter would have killed himself sooner, ending the attack and saving lives.....

Meanwhile..... there are close to 600 million guns in private hands...all those guns were not used today in California.

Meanwhile.... each year, Americans who actually have their guns use them 1.1 million times a year to stop rape, robberies and murders, and even against mass public shooters.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




Cars..... he obviously needed a car to get to the gun free zone..if he didn't have a car it would have taken him a long time to walk to the bar...


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The definition of mass murder used to be that you needed a bull dozer to bury the dead.
Define mass murder as more than 1000 killed.
Problem solved.


----------



## BookShaka (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



Sorry OldLady but there is no viable solution bc the only solution that would work is too extreme to ever gain enough support.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.



It's against the law to take a firearm to a bar.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...




Like from Mexico?   Where the drug cartels have fully automatic military weapons in a country with extreme gun control,where there is only one gun store, run by the military, and you need special government permission to own a gun?  

Houston?   They have gun stores on every corner, everyone can carry a gun, and they have a lower gun murder rate than Chicago..... access isn't the issue, the intent to commit murder is....


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



He was a white kid in his 20's.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...




Exactly...... why hasn't California passed a law making it illegal to murder people...obviously they need a law to make that against the law......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




No.... the synagogue shooter was anti-Trump.... the bomber sent fake bombs through the mail.... the only shooters killing people are bernie sanders supporters who shot up the Republican baseball team and the black lives matter supporters who have murdered at least 9 police officers....6 in that Dallas shooting alone...


----------



## BookShaka (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I care when young people die for no reason. Definitely rubs me the wrong way but you’re right that it’s not very logical to get all upset over the deaths of people you don’t know.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...


not everywhere


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We could curb some shootings I bet.
> ...




The AR-15 is not a military weapon...and with 16 million of them in private hands...that aren't used in any crimes...you have a really lame point.... and considering that he didn't even use a rifle....?

They already regulate hand guns in California...did that stop him?

Also, a shooter in Crimea, using a pump action shotgun...an actual military weapon....murdered 21 college students....

You don't know what you are talking about, you don't understand the issue.

Also...a muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a rental Truck to murder 86 people and injure 450 in 5 minutes of driving.....we are lucky he didn't use a rental truck...


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Yup. The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.


----------



## Meister (Nov 8, 2018)

*merged*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> We have to do better with our mentally ill population, that's for sure.



True.  This nation needs to put partisan nonsense aside and deal with the issue of violence on adult terms.
I'm not against some measures that would help.  I just don't want "Guns" demonized as THE problem.

The problem is multi-faceted and requires cooperation from both sides on dealing with why we have so many mentally ill in our society.

More public service could be done to teach people about locking up their guns without government interference.  People need secure safes and in homes with young people, extra caution must be taken such as trigger locks.

Authorities need to be more diligent with information they get on potentially dangerous suspects BEFORE they act.  when someone makes a threat on social media or otherwise, that person is signalling a mental emergency and a sort of task group involving authorities and family should IMMEDIATELY be assembled to monitor and help these people.

If a person has written messages or made inferences on harming others, then everyone in that family needs to get involved rather than just ignoring the problem out of frustration.

Things like this need to be done as a start.  But we are all too busy at each others throats.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > We could curb some shootings I bet.
> ...




Well....if it saves only one life...right?

Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies and murder....and when they are allowed to carry them, they even stop mass public shooters....but this place was a gun free zone.

As more Americans own and carry guns...our gun murder rate went down 49%....so guns actually save more lives than they take in this country....

If it saves only one life, then we need more people carrying guns...


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2018)

I suspect the shooter is Antifa or an Antifa Wannabe.

- Dressed in black
- Lower part of face covered up
- Targeted Christians
- Heavily tattooed young white man


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Should we ban country bars?
> ...




Kids are put into gun free killing zones by people like you...you are the problem...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > so - you won't even consider it. just lob out arrogant shit and insults.
> ...




Wrong....Americans use their legal guns to save lives....1.1 million times a year...rapes, robberies and murders that do not happen because of Armed citizens....

The real killers...are known, violent, repeat gun offenders that democrat party politicians, lawyers, and judges let out of prison over and over again..but you don't care about those real killers or the democrat party policies that allow them to keep killing.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Such a shame.
> ...




No...we know what to do, you guys just want to ban guns.  Had that place allowed normal, law abiding people to carry their legal guns with them, the place would not have been targeted in the first place..

How do we know this?  Because mass shooters tell us this....when they are captured and in their notes when they are dead...but you guys don't want to solve the problem..you need dead people to push gun control.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...



Where in California is it legal to carry a firearm into a bar (unless you are a LEO)


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

The gunman has been identified at 29 year old Ian Long.

No info on him yet.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > The shooter didn’t use a handgun, you gun grabber
> ...




No such thing.....semi-auto rifles are not military rifles....military rifles are select fire....

A Pump action shotgun is an actual military weapon....not a military "style" weapon.... lever action rifles are military weapons...used in war......as have been revolvers...

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > "Freedumb" is overrated huh?
> ...




actually, schools are safer now than they were in the 1990s...but thanks for pulling that out of your ass and posting it as if it was true...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




No...the democrat party needs them to vote....just ask Florida...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> I'm only amazed 2aguy isn't here telling us how the UK is doomed by gun violence.




It is.......  you are foolish to think they will be free of it with the policies they have in place...


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

The good thing is with the Senate having more conservative members, And President Trump’s view on the subject… Passing more frivolous gun control laws Federallywill not happen...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


you didn't specify CA in your post did you?

No you didn't


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > in california with some of the most restrictive gun laws in the nation
> ...


"RARE" nature of mass shootings no longer flies, sad as that is.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



99 times more people are murdered outside of mass shooting events

so if 1% isn't rare what is?


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Maybe if California started dumping haloperidol into their water system it might mellow them out a bit?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2018)

I say we wait until we know more about the shooter.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


Well, I just want you to know that I won Second Place in the USMB Ultimate Egg Off Challenge a couple Easters ago and I proudly bore the medal in my siggie for months.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


I certainly add my hopes to yours in that regard.  But it is not the only solution.  Maine just went mad Blue and in January we will finally start pumping some money into mental health services again and hopefully more early intervention programs and getting some of the mental hospitals up and running again.  We have been severely short on psych crisis beds for over a decade.  I personally know of people who were suicidal/homicidal waiting for days in ER beds with a police officer present to keep them guarded, waiting for a crisis bed to open in a psychiatric facility.
My guess is that Maine is not the only state with this problem.  It is cheaper to throw pills in their face and send them home on the bus.  We have to do better.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> They shoulda armed themselves.


--------------------------------------------   12 dead , its too bad , RIP but on the bright side over 320 million Americans went to bed after supper and are just waking up to go to work or school OldLady .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


here we go again with the military grade automatic bullshit


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...


Save me your NRA driven angst 

Guns don’t kill people......liberal policies do

We are a gun loving society. They are the solution to our problems and a primary way to resolve conflicts


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...


Well said Sparky !!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


if guns were the primary way to resolve conflicts there would be a shit load more people murdered

But what you say does hold true in our ultra violent inner cities and that has an extreme effect on our murder rate as a nation


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


No....the synagogue shooter was worked up over an "invasion" by poor brown people and it was indeed Trump that was feeding him that bullshit. If BLM was responsible for killing police we can say the NRA was responsible for gun nuts blowing up the Federal building in Oklahoma City. See how that works? You guys have the bigger body count by far. You`re WINNING!


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

How about requiring metal detectors in bars?   There are bars already that require it from patrons.   Security guards who are instructed to perform body cavity searches on the patrons is another idea.

Many penitentiaries have that to protect the inmates.   What kind of society do we have that we value the lives of Child Molesters doing time more than we value the life of young people getting drunk?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




The synagogue shooter hates Trump.  His online posting are full of anti-Trump rhetoric.  So, I call shenanigans on your nonsense.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2018)

Ex Marine? Trenchcoat ...............American press sucks


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2018)

Thousand Oaks shooting suspect: What we know

Yep. Turns out he’s a white guy. Aren’t they all?

What is it with white guys committing mass murder? Want to bet he’s a Republican?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



33,000 a year is a shitload


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...




No... he was anti Trump....Trump is not anti-immigrant....he is not anti-semitic...in fact, being anti-Trump and anti-semitic makes the shooter closer to a democrat than a Republican..

Nope....the shooter who killed 6 police was sympathetic to black lives matter...the baseball shooter was a bernie sanders supporter and campaign worker...

That is how you guys call these things.....so live with it...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> How about requiring metal detectors in bars?   There are bars already that require it from patrons.   Security guards who are instructed to perform body cavity searches on the patrons is another idea.
> 
> Many penitentiaries have that to protect the inmates.   What kind of society do we have that we value the lives of Child Molesters doing time more than we value the life of young people getting drunk?


-------------------------------------------  big city right next to 'los angeles' .   I hear that shooter was from a wierdo 'community' and that he had been picked on .   Might be revenge for being picked on .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> The gunman has been identified at 29 year old Ian Long.
> 
> No info on him yet.




We shouldn't print his name as that is one of the motivators for these shooters.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

The mainstream media is already bashing the cops


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

28 yr old that had been cleared by mental health officials after another incident back in April...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > A country bar?
> ...




Conservative White Kids...as it was a country and western bar...not too many left wing, emo kids going to a country bar...


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The gunman has been identified at 29 year old Ian Long.
> ...



Well its all over the papers already.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Most of those (2/3) are suicides and not a result of conflict resolution.  And suicide isn't murder it's also not illegal.

But then again the facts don't really matter to you do they?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Countries that don`t have 300 million of these OBJECTS don`t have the problem that we do. The more there are of these OBJECTS the easier it is for crazies to get them. That`s a 9th grade Economics lesson.
> ...


_The more of these objects, the more capable a population is to defend itself, and the less likely tyranny can arise._
Germany's people had guns and Hitler still happened.
There are many, many countries in the world without a second amendment which have managed to avoid tyranny.
Fuck the second amendment.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------  no its not when one considers that lots of your number were shot by police and homeowners and self defense and many were suiciders that killed themselves .    And thats out of a legal USA population of 310 million in the USA 2010 Census .  RIP , But as Sparky said , we can have Freedom or Safety but we can't have both  RWinger .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > i think we need to look into the connection between over-meding kids these days and the effect that has. far too often i hear parents say while on meds their child was usually angry. no, certainly not every time but enough to check. from what i understand a vast majority of the shooters in the last 10+ years were on some form of medication(s). that can't be overlooked.when we started med'ing kids vs raising them, did we start seeing an uptick in things?
> ...




The CDC was never stopped from researching gun violence...that you think so is how uninformed you are.   We have all the gun research we need.....you guys simply want to ban guns since the research doesn't support what you want.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Yep. Turns out he’s a white guy. Aren’t they all?




Not really.      We've had a lot of blacks, muslims, hispanics involved in this kind of thing too.   And restrictions on firearms don't work either.   Remember the Columbine shooting was during the Draconian Clinton assault ban.    It didn't help.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

We need crazy people control.   But that's discrimination.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Well if you want to describe other developed nations in those terms I can see why you think other people's school kids is a reasonable price to pay for easy access to handguns and assault style rifles.


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Countries that don`t have 300 million of these OBJECTS don`t have the problem that we do. The more there are of these OBJECTS the easier it is for crazies to get them. That`s a 9th grade Economics lesson.
> ...





deanrd said:


> Thousand Oaks shooting suspect: What we know
> 
> Yep. Turns out he’s a white guy. Aren’t they all?
> 
> What is it with white guys committing mass murder? Want to bet he’s a Republican?


Another mass murderer that a wall wouldn`t have stopped. I won`t take that bet. The Trumpsters have been on a killing and bomb sending spree lately.  We`re not free if we can`t shoot people by the dozens some idiot is telling us.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Three things will happen.
> 
> 1) We will find out everyone in this person's life knew he was crazy.
> 2) We will find he was able to amass a lot of firepower with little or no trouble.
> 3) 2AGuy and other NRA shills will be on here spamming the thread with their gun "Facts" that are anything but.


4) It's totally a good thing that Fornicalia has outlawed high capacity magazine clip thinamajigs, or he could have killed more people!

Oh, wait....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 8, 2018)

Mental health issues....known to police .....


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Nov 8, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so hard for California to pass common sense gun control laws?
> ...



Or, in your case, another dim mind unable to comprehend sarcasm.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> I agree. The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.
> 
> I'm a gun owner and proud of it.


Yet Grampa Murked U cannot shoot up bars. You can.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




Gun control in Britain doesn't work...their gun crime rate in London is up 42%..... they average one mass public shooting every 10 years.....and that hasn't changed since they banned guns....they have almost had 4 since the ban, with dumb luck allowing them to catch the shooters before they killed people....

Europe?   They had muslim terrorists with fully automatic military weapons...actual military weapons, murder 135 people at a rock concert...in case you are unaware, fully automatic military rifles are banned in France...

In fact, fully automatic military rifles are easily obtained by criminals in France and they are a status symbol there...so what keeps them from taking their AK-47 military rifles into schools?  Nothing...they just do not choose to do it...

It isn't access to guns.. it is social media, medicated young males raised in homes without fathers....


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


2 in two weeks isn't "rare."


----------



## Stormy Daniels (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> What are those common sense laws you'd like to see?



Hell if I know. But we keep hearing that 'common sense laws' will stop gun violence.  So apparently, California fails the test.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


-------------------------------------  i hear and assume that the shooter was from a pervert community , had been picked on and then looked for revenge .


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.
> ...



Sure I can but I never would.

I'm a responsible gun owner.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.
> ...




Can you explain to us why California hasn't made murder against the law?  Because maybe, just maybe, if they had made murder against the law, the guy wouldn't have murdered those people....


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Had an illegal extended magazine


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

He was in a brawl in a bar in 2015.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   of course its rare in a country of 310 million people of all sorts of wierd people OldLady .


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> They already regulate hand guns in California..


Yeah? So what? They got customs entry points on the borders with other states? A national effort will be required to reduce effectively the number of handguns and assault style rifles in circulation.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

CNN is reporting there were 6 off duty police officers in the bar at the time of the shooting......would it not be sad if those police officers had to leave their guns at home because they were in a bar?  

Lives lost because of the gun free zone policy....


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Sure I can but I never would.
> 
> I'm a responsible gun owner.


Just like all the mass shooters who had never committed a firearms offence until they shot the shit out of some place.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

California mass shooting gunman identified

_"The suspect behind __America’s latest mass shooting__ has been identified as Ian David Long, who law enforcement officials have accused of killing at least 12 people inside the Borderline Bar & Grill in California. _

_The gunman, identified by __NBC News__ as a heavily-tattooed, 28-year-old white male, used a .45 caliber handgun and was found dead after storming the bar that’s commonly frequented by country music fans on Wednesday nights. Details surrounding the suspect began flooding in from neighbours who told ABC News he was a veteran who may have suffered from post-traumatic stress disorder (PTSD). Police said he was an ex-Marine who had multiple run-ins with law enforcement in recent years and likely shot himself Wednesday night in the bar."_

Now we have a little more information about the shooter, not much information about what lead him to do it -- seems at this point it is mental illness -- I have also seen others speculate that since he was wearing black and targeted country music fans -- he may be ANTIFA..


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > They already regulate hand guns in California..
> ...




You mean like in Britain...an island...where gun crime is going up...42% in London alone, 23% across England and Wales...?  How about Australia...another island....with increasing gun crime.....

Gun control doesn't work.....criminals get guns no matter what you morons do....

The problem, the big problem is democrat politicians, judges and lawyers letting violent gun offenders out of prison.

The other problem is the democrat party support for gun free zones....


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Well....if it saves only one life...right?


Other developed countries lose lives to firearm homicides at a fraction of the rate of the US. You would save multiple lives. But FREEDUMB!


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> California mass shooting gunman identified
> 
> _"The suspect behind __America’s latest mass shooting__ has been identified as Ian David Long, who law enforcement officials have accused of killing at least 12 people inside the Borderline Bar & Grill in California. _
> 
> ...


He could be part of any group; it won’t matter.  There will be another slaughter in the next few weeks.  Just move along.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Sure I can but I never would.
> ...



Hey dummy.

The gun is the tool. The person using it is the weapon.

Got a way to tell which people will use a gun like that shooter did??

If so you could make a fortune.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


/----/ Maryland: Cops Shoot Man to Death In His Home For Resisting Gun Confiscation
*Maryland: Cops Shoot Man to Death In His Home For Resisting Gun Confiscation*
Police in the Democrat haven of Maryland shot and killed a man in his home on Monday while serving a "protective order" under a new law which allows them to seize people's guns without due process.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> You mean like in Britain...an island...where gun crime is going up...42% in London alone, 23% across England and Wales...? How about Australia...another island....with increasing gun crime.....


That are fractions of the firearm homicide rate of the US. Like 20 or 30 times less. You are a raving loony.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Sure I can but I never would.
> ...




Yep..... almost all of the mass shooters are able to get their guns no matter what gun control measures you create...and the ones who can't...steal their guns, or get them illegally.....

The muslim terrorists who murdered 135 people in France?  Got fully automatic military rifles easily, in France where they are illegal, on a continent where they are illegal.....


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


Good.  I'm glad it wasn't the cops that got shot.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




If only we got rid of all nation states and put all of humanity under the control of a Global government which could then disarm us and give us free healthcare!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Sure I can but I never would.
> ...




And the owners of the other 600 million guns in private hands also never committed a crime with their guns....and 1.1 million of those gun owners used their legal guns to save lives on average every year....and as more law abiding gun owners own and carry guns...our gun murder rate went down 49%....

You don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Got a way to tell which people will use a gun like that shooter did??


How come the other developed nations don't suffer the same mass shooting and firearm homicide rates as the US? Because they require strict licensing procedures and severely regulate handguns and assault style rifles. So yes, they filter out most of the people who will use a gun like that shooter. It's not rocket science, unless one is committed to FREEDUMB!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Had an illegal extended magazine


Links would be helpful depotoo.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Had an illegal extended magazine


---------------------------------   actually it was only ILLEGAL in 'kalifornia' .    The gun was designed for 13 round magazines but 10 round magazines are available same as higher than 10 and 13 round mags .    Point is that anything over 10 rounds is illegal in 'kalifornia'  Depo.  --- G21 Gen4 - GLOCK 21 Gen4 - G21 Gen4 .45 Auto  ---


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> California mass shooting gunman identified
> 
> _"The suspect behind __America’s latest mass shooting__ has been identified as Ian David Long, who law enforcement officials have accused of killing at least 12 people inside the Borderline Bar & Grill in California. _
> 
> ...


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Yep..... almost all of the mass shooters are able to get their guns no matter what gun control measures you create...and the ones who can't...steal their guns, or get them illegally.....


Funny how other developed countries have a lower rate of mass shootings. Must be a lack of FREEDUMB!


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



He's another idiot who thinks gun control works.

There is a huge black market for guns out there and if you have the money. You can own he gun.

No paperwork. No wait. The gun is yours.

Gun control is a sham.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Had an illegal extended magazine
> ...


It was from the live press conference with the Sheriff.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Got a way to tell which people will use a gun like that shooter did??
> ...



Most other nations have disarmed their citizens dummy. In Europe its against the law to own a gun.

I'd bet those 136 dead Parisians would have given their eye teeth for a gun to defend themselves with. The death cult member mowed them down.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> You don't know what you are talking about.


Please keep ignoring the firearm homicide rate in the US while pretending everyone else is ignorant. The best raving loony trick I've seen for a while.


----------



## The VOR (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...


You fucking ghoul.  You just were salivating for the next mass shooting so you could run to the message boards and yell: 

WE NEED MORE GUNS!!!
WE NEED MORE GUNS!!!
WE NEED MORE GUNS!!!

GUNS, GUNS, I LOVE GUNS!!!
GUNS, GUNS, I LOVE GUNS!!!
GUNS, GUNS, I LOVE GUNS!!!

You sick fuck.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 8, 2018)

Hmmm....


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...


A former Marine.   You were talking about perverts?


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> He's another idiot who thinks gun control works.


With only the experience of all the other developed nations with lower firearm homicide rates to go by. Of what was I thinking?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > California mass shooting gunman identified
> ...


This comment should come with a "Trumper Trigger Warning"


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.


I don't think they like to prosecute white men.
They like to let them slide.
Then things like this happens.
This is like the 4th in a row, in like, 2 weeks.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Just horrible



Yet another one. Tragic. We've got serious problems in America.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > California mass shooting gunman identified
> ...






When you plannin your thing? After next food stamp day?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



And if everyone is free, no one will be safe.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Most other nations have disarmed their citizens dummy. In Europe its against the law to own a gun.


Ffs. You know nothing. Firearm ownership in Europe is regulated not banned.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Or at least let us commit the obvious crazies. Its a mental health crisis, IMO.


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > He's another idiot who thinks gun control works.
> ...



Other developing nations have disarmed their citizens. Its against the law to own a gun.

The only people with guns are criminals.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Yet another one. Tragic. We've got serious problems in America.


Apparently a major one is that there are not enough firearms to go around.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

A lot of people come back from illegal military occupation abroad with ptsd.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > California mass shooting gunman identified
> ...


And? He wants to help them. What's your point.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> Other developing nations have disarmed their citizens. Its against the law to own a gun.


You know nothing. My bad, I'll stop responding to you.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


It's not that I didn't believe you--it is just hard to find the right article when i pull up something like "so cal shooter"


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   talking about this ' kalifornia marine that is a murderer ' and i hear that he was from a community of Perverts .   There are lots of Pervert communities in Kalifornia  .    See 'hollywood' for one  Bode .


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Most other nations have disarmed their citizens dummy. In Europe its against the law to own a gun.
> ...





cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Other developing nations have disarmed their citizens. Its against the law to own a gun.
> ...



Switzerland has a stunningly high rate of gun ownership — here's why it doesn't have mass shootings

Only 3 countries in the world protect the right to bear arms in their constitutions

Overview of gun laws by nation - Wikipedia


There are a few countries that allow guns.

There are also countries where a taser or stun gun is considered a gun.

Most of Europe is disarmed. Dummy.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> How about requiring metal detectors in bars?   There are bars already that require it from patrons.   Security guards who are instructed to perform body cavity searches on the patrons is another idea.
> 
> Many penitentiaries have that to protect the inmates.   What kind of society do we have that we value the lives of Child Molesters doing time more than we value the life of young people getting drunk?


It wouldn't have mattered here if there were metal detectors.  The first thing he did was push his way in and shoot the security guard and the cashier at the door.  You think he would stop for the metal detector?  That was the same way the Pulse nightclub shooter entered, btw.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


where is this "community of Perverts" coming from?


----------



## Claudette (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> A lot of people come back from illegal military occupation abroad with ptsd.



Yup its pretty common and in some cases its hard to deal with.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Pismoe thinks this situation is hilarious, based on the funnies I'm getting from him.  
What is wrong with you, man?  Say what you want, but this is not a laughing matter.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.


If he was Black they would have planted some crack on him and he would already be in prison.  They need to start doing the same to white males.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

PTSD is real and sad. Our vets need help. Those poor victims. Should never have happened.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

lots of wierdo parents i assume OldLady .


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Long “underwent a mental health evaluation last year. Gunman’s wepaon was modified,” reported CBS News reporter David Begnaud. The sheriff said in a news conference that the gun was “legally purchased” and described it as a “Glock 21 .45 caliber. Designed to hold a magazine of 10 rounds and one in the chamber. He had an extended magazine on it.”

Ian Long: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com

State law defines “large-capacity magazines” as anything with more than 10 rounds. These are often made for assault-style, semiautomatic rifles. California already banned the sale and loan of high-capacity rounds, but this new law goes further. Starting on July 1, 2017, anyone who violates the law is subject to a year in jail, and a $100 fine for a first offense. Any third or subsequence offense can get offenders fined for up to $500
...
California is one of eight states that generally bans high-capacity magazines, according to the Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence.

California Has Banned Possession of High-Capacity Magazines



OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.
> ...



He is dead. How would he be in prison?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> PTSD is real and sad. Our vets need help. Those poor victims. Should never have happened.


The frustrating thing is -- how do we improve it?


----------



## Larsky (Nov 8, 2018)

Tresha91203 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Unfortunately, mental healthcare is an "Entitlement", and must never be considered.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.
> ...





Nope. It's more fun to watch you hood rats trying to run and keep your pants from falling down. It's REALLY funny when they bring the dog.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pismoe thinks this situation is hilarious, based on the funnies I'm getting from him.
> What is wrong with you, man?  Say what you want, but this is not a laughing matter.


--------------------------------------   i think that YOUR REASONING and POST are funny and naive Old Lady .  I already explained why i use 'funnies' as they allow me to POLITELY express disdain for another posters thinking  OldLady .


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > How about requiring metal detectors in bars?   There are bars already that require it from patrons.   Security guards who are instructed to perform body cavity searches on the patrons is another idea.
> ...


Ex Marine


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


If they had planted some crack on him when they knew about him then he would have been in prison.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


I think he means he would have been in prison awhile ago -- since the shooter had multiple run ins with the law -- and it didn't result in him not being able to legally purchase a firearm....


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2018)

Larsky said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Conservatives do not want mental healthcare. They want mental institutions


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


So youd rather have fun instead of stopping white men from killing crowds of innocent people. Figures.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...


Let's remember that philosophy......it's a "good" one.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > California already has the most stringent state wide gun control laws in the nation.  The shooter violated several the laws that California already had.
> ...




According to our Constitution the right to keep and bear arms is a god given right that the state cannot take away.

What's left is the cold hard fact that in a country of 330 million people there will always be some nutcases that will do despicable things.

Kind of like knowing that in a country of over a hundred million drivers there will always be car accidents.

In the meantime we can enforce our existing laws, especially among the big city Democrat controlled shitholes with minority populations, where the great majority of the gun crime takes place.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > PTSD is real and sad. Our vets need help. Those poor victims. Should never have happened.
> ...





still, this guy doesn't get to be innocent. He is still a coward and a murderer. Or was until he shot himself.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


What is it with you and your bias against plumbers?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

We want whatever it takes.  Many mentally ill refuse their medications.  They should not be allowed to roam the streets, off their meds, if they have ever proven to be a danger to themselves or others. 





rightwinger said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

magazine design capacity for the Glock 21 is 13 ,  ---   G21 Gen4 - GLOCK 21 Gen4 - G21 Gen4 .45 Auto  ---


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's normal now.....welcome to MAGAland....we have MAGAbombers and MAGAshooters.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > PTSD is real and sad. Our vets need help. Those poor victims. Should never have happened.
> ...



Vets that come back from overseas need to have consistent medical tests and their guns must be taken away until they are given a 100% bill of health. If they show ANY signs of PTSD they should immediately be placed under medical care, medications monitored and GUNS TAKEN AWAY!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > PTSD is real and sad. Our vets need help. Those poor victims. Should never have happened.
> ...


More money into healthcare. Regan is the cause of that money disappearing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



If the Queen had balls she would be the King. I don't have time for your hypothetical situations, Assfaceias.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You hear, eh?   What's your source for hearing this?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Thats going to need money and government interference.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



He should have been in an insane asylum!


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pismoe thinks this situation is hilarious, based on the funnies I'm getting from him.
> What is wrong with you, man?  Say what you want, but this is not a laughing matter.


Of course Pismoe thinks this is funny.   Does that surprise you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I agree but that is in the past. We need a solution to prevent future incidents like these.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If you dont have time dont reply. Since you replied we know you have all the time in the world Azzdefiler.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







Why is it a big deal? Every weekend in Chicago black dudes shoot more then 11 black dudes every weekend.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Pismoe, why do you find my comment funny?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   Once a ' marine , always a marine'   RWinger .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



The military budget needs to have a line item for post deployment medical needs both physical and mental


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> California mass shooting gunman identified
> 
> _"The suspect behind __America’s latest mass shooting__ has been identified as Ian David Long, who law enforcement officials have accused of killing at least 12 people inside the Borderline Bar & Grill in California. _
> 
> ...


Or he may be a republican thinking the club was filled with Jews.
You know how violent Republicans are. Just listen to what Trump says.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Why?   Did you listen to what he had to say?   I agree with his comments.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That sounds like money and government interference to me.  Who administers the military budget?  I guarantee you its not a private party.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


In the meantime in Appalachia infant mortality is skyrocketing and life expectancy is dropping.
 And if Republicans have their way, nobody in Appalachia will have healthcare. They’ll just die.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Pismoe, why do you find my comment funny?


------------------------------------   because Americans can't be forced to be incarecerated or forced to take their meds unless they are incarcerated  after breaking the law Depotoo ,


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


White on white violence is always a big deal.  Dont you wonder why white conservative men are always the mass shooters?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I agree with his comments.   That's my point.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> That was the same way the Pulse nightclub shooter entered, btw.





The Pulse shooter was an islamonazi soldier for allah.  Not really a domestic situation at all, which was unaffected by domestic laws.

Apparently the Mullahs chose Pulse because they hated America and our freedoms.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Well here is the problem....

"The sheriff also described an incident in April of this year in which deputies were called to Long’s house. “He was somewhat irate” and “acting irrationally,” Dean said, but a mental health specialist who spoke with him at the time ultimately “did not feel that he was qualified to be taken” into custody at the time."

So how can we force people to be committed to asylums when the mental health professionals don't see them a threat...



Mass shooting at a bar in Thousand Oaks, California: what we know so far


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You are saying that vets should have their guns confiscated?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is obviously a fake news story.
> ...




Liberal stupidity is always hilarious to observe.

Kind of like here in Florida after the Parkland shooting the asshole Libtards banned bump stocks.  A bump stock was not used in the shooting.  That is the kind of stupidity we get out of Liberals that is always comical to observe.

Banning high capacity magazines has always been a funny way to stop mass shooting because nobody has ever done a mass shooting adhered to the stupid law.

Liberals are silly as shit and it is always hilarious to see them do their stupid things.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


2nd Amendment solutions....but why focus only on Chicago?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Pismoe, why do you find my comment funny?
> ...


Incarcerated?  Getting a mental health hold on those that are known to be a danger is next to impossible in this country.  In a hospital, not a jail cell, where so many end up.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

This bar seems to have been a place where cops hung out too. I wonder if any of them were carrying?


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



You don't know many conservatives apparently. 

Mental institutions are part of a mental health system and are needed. Some people need to be committed to an institution to protect the citizenry.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Lots of scary Black people live there of course.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 8, 2018)

The gun nuts better come up with some suggestions for their fellow citizens who are ready to do what is probably the wrong thing.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That was the same way the Pulse nightclub shooter entered, btw.
> ...


I was talking about a metal detector being a solution at bars.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> We want whatever it takes.  Many mentally ill refuse their medications.  They should not be allowed to roam the streets, off their meds, if they have ever proven to be a danger to themselves or others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------   i think that this is the post i was laughing at Depotoo . See the first of you post where you say that you want WHATEVER IT TAKES and then a bit further as you finish your post as you advocate for a Police State Depotoo .


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



Send them off to pointless, unnecessary wars, they witness horrible atrocities and come home broken. We don't give them proper treatment and then are shocked when they crack.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Or how about we actually treat mental illness


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

He started shooting before he got inside-the security guard standing outside.  No metal detector would have stopped him.





OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> The gun nuts better come up with some suggestions for their fellow citizens who are ready to do what is probably the wrong thing.


---------------------------------------------   there is no solution .   Fortunately , over 300 million went through the night with no problems at all '4eye' .


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Getting a mental health hold on those that are known to be a danger is next to impossible in this country.  In a hospital, not a jail cell, where so many end up.



Not with government run healthcare, it isn't. They can always add a line to it that says you need a doctors note establishing eligibility to exercise your 2nd.

In fact, I wouldn't put it past them. They already make us relinquish our 1st, 5th, and 10th amendments in order to require a gun and everybody is okay with it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



How very liberal gun-grabber of you!


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

That is not a police state.    
Unless you feel it’s ok for the mentally ill that are a danger, to just do as they please...





pismoe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > We want whatever it takes.  Many mentally ill refuse their medications.  They should not be allowed to roam the streets, off their meds, if they have ever proven to be a danger to themselves or others.
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...


Oh....is that why they are fixated on Chicago?


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



Indeed. And then put these young men into a culture which demonizes men and  denies them proper opportunities to get jobs and have families...and then wonder why such wounded, alienated men sometimes go berzerk.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------  go ahead but why is it assumed that this former 'marine' guy was mentally ill ??    The muslim shooter at PULSE or the muslim husband and wife shooting team at 'san berdoo' were not mentally ill were they ??


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 8, 2018)

*For the last gotdamn time, this country has got to come to grips with white men and mass murder. While this country falls prey to Trumps fears of Muslims, illegals and  XXXXX...white men are becoming America's worst fuckin nightmare. These men, all of them give signs of aggression and every single time, its over looked and placed on the back burner, because white men are just going through a bad day, their having mental issues, the eternal white man's burden.....Its time to seriously profile white men in this country or expect this shit to continue...treat these mf's like you treat a nigga with skittles in his hands.*


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Our Sheriff calls our local jail the detox center.  And it is.  When I was in social work, the waiting list for a substance abuse counselor was months long.  The wait to become a suboxone patient was months long, as well.  I hope that has gotten better, but it isn't likely with all the cuts to mental health funding that have been enacted by the Republicans over the past eight years here.  Fortunately, we just did a clean sweep and got them outta here.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

They called out mental health specialists to his home in April. He had had previous police encounters displaying his anger issues.





pismoe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well that and they dont want to become a victim of Black on Black crime.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> That is not a police state.
> Unless you feel it’s ok for the mentally ill that are a danger, to just do as they please...
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------   sure it would be a police state .    You can't decide who is  mentally ill because YOU think they are mentally ill and then after you or your experts decide on who is mentally ill you would need POLICE to take them into custody and then strap them done and feed them drugs Depotoo .


----------



## debbiedowner (Nov 8, 2018)

boedicca said:


> I suspect the shooter is Antifa or an Antifa Wannabe.
> 
> - Dressed in black
> - Lower part of face covered up
> ...



Maybe already said in posts past this one but he was an ex marine.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> --------------------------------------------  go ahead but why is it assumed that this former 'marine' guy was mentally ill ??    The muslim shooter at PULSE or the muslim husband and wife shooting team at 'san berdoo' were not mentally ill were they ??



Yes, the Pulse shooter had a lot of emotional problems, it was revealed.  So did the Parkland kid.  Do sane people commit atrocities like this?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Don’t go there, Old Lady.  It is a problem, both left and right.  Trying to blame one side is ridiculous.  I could just as easily state that the lefts policies are responsible, but won’t, because it is a problem with all govt.





OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Nov 8, 2018)

debbiedowner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the shooter is Antifa or an Antifa Wannabe.
> ...




That news broke after I made my post.  The new info is that he suffered from PTSD, lived with his mother, and that there was an incident back in April.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Who said I would decide?  Your post is simply ridiculous.  





pismoe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > That is not a police state.
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

and you'd even need POLICE to even take the suspected mentally ill into custody as a preventative measure and then to evaluate them Depotoo .


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> A country bar?
> 
> So Republicans were the targets?
> 
> ...


Former Marine with PTSD, it appears to be.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You obviously haven't read the thread.  That's okay.  It was someone else's idea.  I am 100% behind the obvious solution of treating mental illness and making it harder for a mentally ill person with homicidal ideation to keep wandering the community unsupervised and untreated, as is his "right."
I feel for veterans who come home torn up psychologically.  A lot of people go into the service for the career and educational opportunities they offer, and some just to get a JOB.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Look at you saying black on black violence is no big deal. Typical honky.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Time for the left to vilify to military.

Obama would have already made political hay out of this.

We need to be taking care of African Americans and our Veterans. Not brining in new people to help.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Looks as if it better be a 'mental' detector.
Uh, by the way (not addressed to quoted poster), where does the Constitution say anything is a god-given right? 
Anyone?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> They called out mental health specialists to his home in April. He had had previous police encounters displaying his anger issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------    lotta good those overvalued so called expert mental health doktors did eh Dpotoo ??


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Its not a big deal in this case. This is about a white boy shooting other whites. Your comment is a typical deflection from the OP.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------   i think its specific as to What is GOD GIVEN and doesn't say that ANYTHING is a GOD GIVEN RIGHT  '4eye' .


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and you'd even need POLICE to even take the suspected mentally ill into custody as a preventative measure and then to evaluate them Depotoo .


Yeah, police usually do respond when someone is threatening another.  Or do you wish them not to respond?   Your argument is once again ridiculous.  That is not a police state.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Laws are for the law abiding.

How do Dimms not get this?

Murder is already fucking illegal.

Obama sold guns to Mexican drug cartels that were used against our very own DEA agents.

Guns aren’t going anywhere.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No "right" exists without responsibility on the part of the holder. The irresponsible do not have rights. The responsible have the obligation of aiding the irresponsible, as well as the 'right' to protect themselves form irresponsible acts.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Send them off to pointless, unnecessary wars, they witness horrible atrocities and come home broken. We don't give them proper treatment and then are shocked when they crack.



If only more people understood this.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 8, 2018)

night_son said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



Exactly! That is exactly what is happening, Americans are being frightened out of their  freedom, and manipulated to give up most their important constitutional rights.

And what most here don’t realize is that the terrorists are not who they think they are.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.
> ...



Has any black man not smoked crack?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Don’t go there, Old Lady.  It is a problem, both left and right.  Trying to blame one side is ridiculous.  I could just as easily state that the lefts policies are responsible, but won’t, because it is a problem with all govt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, it was our Republican governor and legislature (in OUR state) that made sure health benefits were cut.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------   i say similar about lots of USA Volunteer military and people get mad at me OldLady .


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

And a big part of the problem.  It is made too difficult for mental health professionals to do their jobs, properly.   Or too many in the field without enough training.  What do all the recent shootings have in common?They were known to have had mental health problems.





pismoe said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > They called out mental health specialists to his home in April. He had had previous police encounters displaying his anger issues.
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Well....if it saves only one life...right?
> ...



Britain has increasing gun crime as does Australia...the only thing you have is their criminals don't commit murder..with anything, as much as American Criminals do.....our knife murder number is higher than their entire murder number.... and that is only currently the case..... their violent crime rates are going up... ours are going down, as more people own and carry guns..you can't explain that with your belief system.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Has any white man not smoked meth or raped a dog?  Besides what does that have to do with the OP about yet another white male shooter?


----------



## Aba Incieni (Nov 8, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *For the last gotdamn time, this country has got to come to grips with white men and mass murder. While this country falls prey to Trumps fears of Muslims, illegals and nigga's...white men are becoming America's worst fuckin nightmare. These men, all of them give signs of aggression and every single time, its over looked and placed on the back burner, because white men are just going through a bad day, their having mental issues, the eternal white man's burden.....Its time to seriously profile white men in this country or expect this shit to continue...treat these mf's like you treat a nigga with skittles in his hands.*


I predict this won't be the last time.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Laws are for the law abiding.
> 
> How do Dimms not get this?
> 
> ...




Are you sure murder is illegal in California?  Maybe this is just an area of law that they didn't pay attention too.....?   I mean, if it was already against the law to commit murder in California, why did the guy break the law?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

See what I told you about the stupid Liberals?

There is already an assault weapons ban in Commie Kalifornia and it didn't do a damn thing to stop him.  Commie Kalifornia already has the strictest gun control laws in the nation and that didn't make a damn bit of difference, as it never does.

Liberal are morons.

Democrats renew push for gun control, assault weapons ban

*Democrats renew push for gun control, assault weapons ban*

Just hours after the killings by a long gunman in a California bar, Democrats began lining up to demand more gun control, an issue that fell off the map during the midterm congressional elections despite the shootings in a Pittsburgh synagogue.

“We need to do something about this. And I’m glad that we have a Democratic majority in the House,” said Democratic Party Chairman Tom Perez.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

Someone could plow a truck into a marathon and take out plenty of runners.


Free societies have inherent risks.


I don’t want to give up my freedom to live in a government safe space.

Fuuuuuuuck that.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Show me the actual legislation and the votes for it.  I can show you where Dem judges prefer to release the mentally ill, rather than get them in hospital help.





OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t go there, Old Lady.  It is a problem, both left and right.  Trying to blame one side is ridiculous.  I could just as easily state that the lefts policies are responsible, but won’t, because it is a problem with all govt.
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like in Britain...an island...where gun crime is going up...42% in London alone, 23% across England and Wales...? How about Australia...another island....with increasing gun crime.....
> ...




Yes....British criminals are not committing murder as often...but that has no bearing on the effectiveness of their gun control laws, since more British criminals are using more guns for crime... you are attempting to hide the failure of their gun control laws in their gun murder rate....but murder is separate from gun crime.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t go there, Old Lady.  It is a problem, both left and right.  Trying to blame one side is ridiculous.  I could just as easily state that the lefts policies are responsible, but won’t, because it is a problem with all govt.
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   GOOD , last thing i'd want to do is pay money to head or mental health doktors , social workers and other silly experts that speculate and guess as they waste time to stay on the gravy train and act important OldLady .


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> America is a powder keg, for sure. Too much hate for one another. Sadly, it seems fueled from the top down.



You're right.

Nancy and Hillary want to be leaders but they keep insisting we need more, not less, violence.  So whaddya yew expects?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Got a way to tell which people will use a gun like that shooter did??
> ...




Tell us how France and it's gun laws failed to stop muslim terrorists, most of whom were already on French Government, terrorist watch lists, from getting fully automatic military rifles...explain that...those guns can't be bought or sold in France, they can't be bought or sold on the entire Continent....  

What licensing procedure would stop a mass shooter, since they can pass any licensing requirement?

Hey...the guy did not use a rifle...he used a pistol........

Can you explain what an "Assault" rifle is?

Apparently, to you, this is rocket science since you don't understand any of the issues involved in this problem....


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 8, 2018)

2nd Amendment celebrations are exempt from Trumpy's vow to end American "carnage".  Carrion.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Laws are for the law abiding.
> ...



Maybe California should pass a law that makes it illegal to break the law.

Kinda like AFLACK secondary insurance.

“We have laws against breaking the law in California,sir”


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


See my correction if interested '4eye' ,


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know what you are talking about.
> ...




I don't ignore the murder rate, I actually tell the entire truth about the murder rate and the gun self defense rate...

600 million guns in private hands, that were not used to commit murder.   17.25 million people with concealed carry permits who did not commit murder last night.

Gun murder in 2017..... 10,982,   70-80% or more of the victims are criminals murdered by other criminals.

Americans use their legal guns 1,100,000 times a year, on average, to stop violent criminals including mass public shooters.

As more Americans own and carry guns, our gun murder rate went down 49%....

That is me not ignoring the gun murder rate.... you ignore the actual truth...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




Wow...I like the way you think...exactly.......  that is the missing ingredient...they completely forgot to pass that law....a law that makes it illegal to break the law...

I think you have found the answer......have you contacted the Press or your Government agencies yet...you need to get on this so lives can be save...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> He could be part of any group; it won’t matter. There will be another slaughter in the next few weeks. Just move along.


Agreed.  It's nobody's fault be his.  No need for senseless partisan mud slinging.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Claudette said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




And after they disarmed their people ,their governments handed 12 million innocent men, women and children over to the socialists in Germany to be murdered...see...the anti gunners dislike private murder...government murder they really aren't concerned about....


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

The VOR said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...


That was a given.  The only surprise was that he didn't start these threads.  Must have been napping.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > California shooting: Twelve dead at Thousand Oaks music bar | Daily Mail Online
> ...


We do...but we will not address them because the NRA is in control.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





depotoo said:


> Show me the actual legislation and the votes for it.  I can show you where Dem judges prefer to release the mentally ill, rather than get them in hospital help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is not _just_ funding, I know.  Back to the specific case, as a vet he hopefully had help available if he chose to use it.  If less than a year ago he was in a crisis and his guns were not temporarily taken, there is something wrong.  Guns and mental health crises do not go together.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > He could be part of any group; it won’t matter. There will be another slaughter in the next few weeks. Just move along.
> ...


No need for anything at all.  Get more guns into circulation until massacres happen often enough that nobody even bothers reporting about them.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Who does it now? It’s Congress!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




You don't want to understand the truth......good people with guns did not use their 600 million guns to kill anyone last night...that is a fact.  The 17.25 million people who can legally carry a gun did not use those guns to kill anyone last night.....

Americans use their legal guns to save lives..... more than are taken by criminals using illegal guns.....they use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies and murders, including mass public shootings when they are allowed to have their guns....this was another shooting in a gun free zone..which means the good guys didn't have their guns to save lives....

Yes...more guns in the right hands save lives....how hard is that for you guys to understand?

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



Need more and better mental health professionals?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




Anti gunners spend more money buying politicians than the NRA you moron....the NRA doesn't even break the top 50 in political donations....

And odds are...doofus....the NRA likely helped train the police who stopped the shooter, or trained the ones who trained them...you doofus...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



If they show signs of PTSD yes.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I am neither a liberal nor a gun grabber. Those who have a mental illness should not own guns. PTSD is a mental illness.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2018)

THOUGHT AND PRAYERS...

(I hope this phrase has not been copyright by the RNC....If it has....SORRY!)


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Even coming from you, that is a really stupid thing to say.  And your attitude is a great example of why so many mentally ill people are walking around untreated and unsupervised.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > California mass shooting gunman identified
> ...



Meanwhile.....we won't have to wait for the lives saved by Americans with guns..on average, Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies and murders 1.1 million times a year...according to the Centers for Disease Control resear4ch.....or, if you prefer, 1.5 million times a year according to the Department of Justice Research..


Lives saved...every single day.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.
> ...




And, you are wrong....   white guys do more time....


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Stupid Liberals don't think that guns and Liberty go together, do they?  Our Founding Fathers did but modern day idiot Liberals don't think so.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Jesus Christ! Who told you about this thread?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Moron.....gun murder goes down when more Americans own and carry guns....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 8, 2018)

Of course he shot himself. How convenient. And of course he was known to the authorities. They all are.


----------



## MrShangles (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> ...



You forgot the AR-15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And yet that is your first damn thought!


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


You should just go hand out guns to criminals and aspiring murderers.  It’s more efficient for your goals than just working to flood the streets with them.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Crixus said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh...I said that?   Where?   Or are you just lying like most deplorable trumpanzees do so glibly?


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Well, when the president himself shows signs of mental illness....good luck...

Trump Undid Obama Rule That Added Mentally Ill People to Gun Check Register


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


That's where we are heading, you know.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Guns in fewer households since then 

Of course, with over 400 million guns in the country, it is easier for a criminal to get a gun here than anywhere in the world.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > California mass shooting gunman identified
> ...




Interesting that the synagogue shooter only shared the viewpoints of democrats...since they too hate Trump, which he did, and the democrat party hates Isreal, which he did....the other shooters...the bernie sanders supporter who shot up the republican baseball team, and the black lives matter shooters who have murdered at least 9 police officers...not one Republican in the mix.....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



I am Liberal and she is Progressive. 

I for one do not believe more gun laws will prevent retards from killing people, but progressives like Old Lady believe that one more law will stop the criminal and yet it never does.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Is he walking around with guns? What are you talking about? He is actually always surrounded by those who are well trained in using guns. Are you mentally ill too?


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Yes.  At least it will stop conservatives from villifying and going after the families of gun slaughter victims.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Not true.....

NBC Poll: Does Gun Ownership Increase Or Decrease Safety? Anti-Gun Activists Won't Like The Results.

nearly 6 in 10 Americans believe that getting guns in the hands of law-abiding citizens_ increases _safety.

*"In the poll, 58 percent agree with the statement that gun ownership does more to increase safety by allowing law-abiding citizens to protect themselves,"* NBC News reports. "By contrast, 38 percent say that gun ownership reduces safety by giving too many people access to firearms, increasing the chances for accidental misuse."

------

NBC notes that the overall result is a "reversal" of the findings of a 1999 survey that found that 52 percent of respondents believed gun ownership _reduced_ safety. The more positive perspective on gun ownership is partly reflected in gun ownership trends: "*47 percent of American adults say they have a firearm in the household, which is up from 44 percent in 1999."*


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Your state can provide the treatment needed for the mentally ill, so why has your state failed you?

Why do you believe the Federal Government should force states to do what you want but the majority do not feel they need?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Really?  How many Vets are there in this country....and as of this shooting, how many Veterans stage mass public shootings...?  Please.....we will wait for your answer.....

Smearing Veterans is typical of left wing haters......


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Dude just go give a murderer a gun.  You know you want to.  You can come on here when they’re finished and demand more guns become available to him.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




No...he wasn't....


----------



## MrShangles (Nov 8, 2018)

We know he wasn’t a Trump supporter, because if he was it would be everywhere by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



I am Saying only those who show signs of PTSD. My post was not clear. My apologies.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




The democrat party politicians, judges and lawyers constantly release violent, known, repeat gun offenders on the street, and you accuse me of wanting criminals to have guns?   Are you this stupid in real life, or only when you post?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Flash, I have a right to want safety, too.  Don't I?   It isn't idiotic to want to end mass shootings where innocent unarmed people minding their own business are gunned down with increasing frequency.  If it isn't the guns at fault, what is?  Just calling liberals "stupid" for being concerned is not going to solve the problem.  Next time, it could be in your town, or one of your kids.  No one wants it to happen again, but the longer we keep ignoring the problem, the more it is going to happen.  Which we have already seen.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > ColonelAngus said:
> ...




Don't remind the anti gunners....the guy didn't use an AR-15 last night...he used a pistol...so they are pretty upset that he was inconsiderate enough to not use an AR-15...now they don't have a way to push banning AR-15s...... that was really inconsiderate of him...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



yes he was.

U01: Ronald Reagan and the Federal Deinstitutionalization of Mentally Ill Patients | PSY 533: Ethics and Leadership (Wheeler)

*"What Reagan is not readily known for is the long term effect of a law he repealed that essentially deinstitutionalized mentally ill patients at the federal level (Roberts, 2013). While some of his fiscal policies had a positive effect on the U.S. economy during the 1980s, his decision to deinstitutionalize mentally ill patients had a much more deleterious effect on these patients, their communities, and the agencies that were left to contend with these individuals’ mental health issues (Honberg, 2015)"*


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Fuck the Second Amendment.
Fuck you, too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Why are we discussing the 80s? Let’s deal in the now.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------   yeah , i guess that  Americans of ALL types are FREE until they break the law eh OldLady , !!   [feck those that Dress and express unAmerican points of view from the USSR eh  OldLady]


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Because he lied and said Regan wasnt the cause.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Alright let me explain this to you:

1. America is the third largest country in population ( China and India are ahead of us. ) and has 50 States in the union with some that have populations bigger many Countries around the damn world, so mass killings will happen.

2. For you to change the damn Constitution you need the Senate votes, The Oval Office and the Majority of the Damn States to go along, so I guess that is not happening...

3. Passing new gun control laws with Trump appointing Conservative Judges to the USSC will cause the laws to be struck down.


Now you know damn well California has strict laws already, so why didn't the criminal follow the law?

Simple, laws do not matter to those assholes.

The solution?

Simple, realize the size of the country you live in and understand that mass shootings will happen or do not and cry about how big brother should do like China and take all our rights away...

Wait, if you wish for that then Trump could have you arrested for calling him Hitler...


----------



## MrShangles (Nov 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.
> ...



Sanctuary state,and lots of anti gun laws, and you point out white men?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Yep....it was a gun  free zone..again..

Massacre at Borderline Bar & Grill in Thousand Oaks, California was in another Gun-free zone: 12 murdered, 18 injured - Crime Prevention Research Center


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



trump is just another pawn for the NRA...a mentally deranged pawn....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well let get rid of the first amendment while at it so you can control what others write...

Your answer is ban all guns because MSM tell you they are the root of all evil but you know freedom of speech is a bigger cause of concern, so let ban that first!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




The NRA?  You mean the organization that likely helped train the police who stop mass shooters?  Or the NRA who trains civilians in gun safety?  

Versus the democrat party, that uses its political power to let repeat, violent, known, gun offenders out of jail over and over again?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 8, 2018)

Living with his mother, and likely ptsd.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You have worked tirelessly to flood the nation with guns, and your solution to that is to inflate our already planet leading percentage of incarcerated citizens?  Many of them in there, btw, in large part because of how easy it was for them to get a gun.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> California mass shooting gunman identified
> 
> _"The suspect behind __America’s latest mass shooting__ has been identified as Ian David Long, who law enforcement officials have accused of killing at least 12 people inside the Borderline Bar & Grill in California. _
> 
> ...


It's possible but as of now we have no proof.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   there is a cost to being FREE and like i have said ,   over 320 million people ate supper , went to bed and have since awakened and have gone to work or school OldLady


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > PTSD is real and sad. Our vets need help. Those poor victims. Should never have happened.
> ...


There was a whole lot of it after WWII as well.  People just didn't know what to call it.  The vets eventually coped with it (a lot by "burying it" I think--how many times have you heard of a WWII vet "he NEVER talked about it.")   War and the general "brainwashing" required to be in the military makes it hard to reenter civilian life.  I think the military is trying, though, to be more proactive.  I know that a friend's daughter, who is on a military base with her husband, had a lot of support when her husband came back from a deployment with PTSD and was abusive to her, drinking heavily, etc.  It wasn't like him at all.  They helped a lot (although he was not real happy about it at first).  Where they were on base and he was still active, they could control things.  With vets it's a whole nother story.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Again, you are not Liberal at all and in fact you would restrict more than gun rights and that is the fact.

You hate freedom of speech and many other things, so calling yourself liberal is insulting liberal minded people like me.

Your safety is your issue and not mine not anyone else. You can not be protected all the time and removing one took to kill will just cause the killer to find something else.

I know you are so narrow minded and will tell me once guns are gone mass killings will end, but I can point to many times in recent history that killers do not care what tool they use.

Now go scream at those hunters in Maine and tell them they are evil while you enjoy that steak tonight that was raised in cruel conditions and you should see the weapon they use on them to kill the cow with...


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



If you don't have the reading comprehension to get the inference, I think you should sue the school you attended and recover your parents' money.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Well it does appear to be an issue with white men.  You dont see other races continually walking into bars, movie theaters, churches etc, and killing a bunch of people.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Sorry.....the democrat party isn't keeping the violent, repeat, known gun offenders in prison...they actively try to get their sentences reduced...

Here....in California, no less....notice that it is the NRA trying to keep gun criminals in jail while the democrats are opening the doors...

California Democrats hate the gun, not the gunman – Orange County Register

Now that Democrats have supermajorities in the California state Legislature, they’ve rolled into Sacramento with a zest for lowering the state’s prison population and have interpreted St. Augustine’s words of wisdom to mean, “Hate the gun, not the gunman.”

I say this because, once they finally took a break from preaching about the benefits of stricter gun control, the state Senate voted to loosen sentencing guidelines for criminals convicted of gun crimes.

Currently, California law requires anyone who uses a gun while committing a felony to have their sentence increased by 10 years or more in prison — on top of the normal criminal penalty. If enacted, Senate Bill 620 would eliminate that mandate.

*The bill, which passed on a 22-14 party-line vote, with support only from Democrats, now heads to the state Assembly for consideration. *

*Republicans and the National Rifle Association have vowed to campaign against it.*

Why have Democrats suddenly developed a soft spot for criminals convicted of gun crimes? The bill’s author, state Sen. Steve Bradford, D-Gardena, says that he was motivated to write the bill after a 17-year-old riding in a car involved in a drive-by shooting was sentenced to 25 years in prison, even though he claims that he wasn’t the one who pulled the trigger.

and for all those anti-gunners who want to know where criminals get guns....well...this law lowers the prison time for those who give guns to criminals.....

Why is that?

Prop. 57, for example, very deceptively and fundamentally changed the definition of what constitutes a “non-violent” offense.


*supplying a firearm to a gang member,*

l
*felon obtaining a firearm,*

*discharging a firearm on school grounds*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...




Of the 10,982 gun murders in this country, the majority are committed by minorities in democrat party controlled voting districts....that is a fact.....that is an issue with democrats....

Analysis | The surprising way gun violence is dividing America

In the most Democratic regions, gun violence is more often committed against another, crimes that probably generate more news coverage and fear. In the most Republican areas, it is more often committed against oneself, suicides that may not attract as much attention.

------

As the below charts show, Democratic areas (measured by the party that controls the congressional district) are far more likely to experience almost all forms of malicious gun violence than Republican areas.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *For the last gotdamn time, this country has got to come to grips with white men and mass murder. While this country falls prey to Trumps fears of Muslims, illegals and  XXXXX...white men are becoming America's worst fuckin nightmare. These men, all of them give signs of aggression and every single time, its over looked and placed on the back burner, because white men are just going through a bad day, their having mental issues, the eternal white man's burden.....Its time to seriously profile white men in this country or expect this shit to continue...treat these mf's like you treat a nigga with skittles in his hands.*


This is racist....I looked at this guy's Instagram feed and he doesn't have any pics of him looking like, you know....one of those thugs....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

theHawk said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


If you are going to be racist -- at least make some sort of sense....


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


-------------------------  respectfully , but its my opinion that they don't want to ban ALL guns at this moment but they do want to ban the effective guns useful for Americans but which also can be misused  Bruce .  [same as a car or van being misused]----------------   just a comment .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MrShangles said:
> ...


Its a white boy problem.

You dont see other races continually walking into bars, movie theaters, churches etc, and killing a bunch of people.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




No...being in the military doesn't make it harder to be in civilian life..... that is a lie the left wing has perpetrated because they hate the military...if you look at any statistics, especially from Vietnam....let alone World War 2, you will find that veterans outperformed their civilian counterparts in every way.....you really have to stop buying the left wing crap.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Except for the long island train shooter?  The D.C snipers?  The Navy Yard shooter?  Fort Hood?  San Bernadino?  The Dallas black lives matter shooter?  The Virginia Tech Shooter? The Pulse Night club shooter?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Youre an idiot. 

Of course its harder for someone to deal with civilian life after being exposed to combat and military life.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If she had her way she would ban all guns and then freedom of speech...

Personally I hope she get what she wishes for because the tyranny that will spring from it will make her wish for Trump to be President...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------   yeah , she does hate FREEDOM of SPEECH as the Old Woman does cry about certain terms because she doesn't like the terms .  [pretty funny]   Anti gun and anti Free Speech do go together eh ??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



He didn't hate Trump --- he hated the "JEWS" around Trump -- he felt Trump was not anti-Semitic enough....

Let me know when a democrat blamed the migrant caravan on jews?

I'll wait while you deflect...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You listed 8 different mass shootings over the span of the last 20 years...

We damn near had 8 mass shootings just this past year


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

The liberals got just what they wanted. Nobody armed to stop this guy so nobody was killed in the "crossfire."

Congrats liberals. Nobody could own a gun in there so nobody could stop him from having his way with everyone. More blood on liberals hands.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Mind you this doesnt include this years totals

Why are white men more likely to carry out mass shootings?

*"Of 95 mass shootings carried out in the US between 1982 and 2017, 92 of the perpetrators were male."*

*"The shootings broken down by race, by Statista, show that 54 of the gunmen were white, 16 black, and seven each Latino or Asian."*


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> The liberals got just what they wanted. Nobody armed to stop this guy so nobody was killed in the "crossfire."
> 
> Congrats liberals. Nobody could own a gun in there so nobody could stop him from having his way with everyone. More blood on liberals hands.


There were off duty cops there.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Still only counts as 1% of all murders


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   and other posters get mad or annoyed at me for using the FUNNY ICON' but tell me if the 'funny icon' isn't appropriate in responding to the ' OLD WOMENS'  message just above this post .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He also neglected to post the stats. Notice he only posts the stats if he thinks it helps his argument.  Its pretty much his tell.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> The liberals got just what they wanted. Nobody armed to stop this guy so nobody was killed in the "crossfire."
> 
> Congrats liberals. Nobody could own a gun in there so nobody could stop him from having his way with everyone. More blood on liberals hands.


Exactly!!

I believe EVERYONE should have been required to have firearms to be able to get in the club...nothing like dancing with guns strapped to you...especially after a few shots...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > The liberals got just what they wanted. Nobody armed to stop this guy so nobody was killed in the "crossfire."
> ...



And how did that work out? Obviously they were either unarmed cops or scared shitless, either way, the blood is on your hands.

The facts are the facts. The liberals in Commiefornia have made it impossible to possess a handgun in a club lawfully so only criminals like the shooter have one and thus can walk in and shoot everyone.



Biff_Poindexter said:


> Exactly!!
> 
> I believe EVERYONE should have been required to have firearms to be able to get in the club...nothing like dancing with guns strapped to you...especially after a few shots...





So I guess you'd say 12 dead is better than a gun occasionally accidentally discharging once in a blue moon?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



so down with freedom  

guaranteed safety for everyone

Maybe you should run for office on that platform


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Pretty much yeah. Honestly your are just mad the guy diddnt have a MAGA hat on when he did it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


It worked out like I thought. Having people carry guns doesnt stop mass shootings.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


If the DJ had an AK -- things would have went totally different.....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



She is terribly distraught over the mass shooting in California because of the criminal not obeying the law and me pointing out her first thought was banjos playing in the night to squeals of joy...

Notice she stays silent when minorities in large Democratic held cities are killing each other...


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The NRA that wants everyone to carry a gun....the NRA that blocks reasonable gun restrictions....the NRA that hands out checks on the floor of congress to keep Repubs in their back pocket...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Let's pass more gun laws!! He didn't break enough the first time!!


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You are really confused about this, aren't you?  Are you confused or simply naive?

It is idiotic to think that giving up Liberty will get you what you perceive is security.  It is idiotic because as the Founding Fathers understood the "security of a free state" is best secured by the American people having the right to keep and bear arms.

No gun law passed by stupid Moon Bats will ever make you secure.  It ain't gonna happen.  For instance, using today's shooting as an example.  The idiots in Commie Kalifornia passed a stupid law against high capacity magazines and millions of Californians gave their magazines up.  However, that didn't do a damn thing to stop this nutcase from using a high capacity magazine in a crime, did it?

Chicago has the the nation's strictest gun control laws and the the nation's worst gun control crime.  Gun control does absolutely nothing to stop crime.

I could give you many more examples of how gun control doesn't stop gun crime.  It is simply ineffective.  All it does it take away the Liberty of law abiding citizens and that is wrong.  Very wrong.

You live in a nation of 330 million people.  Gun crime will happen no matter what laws are passed.  There are a lot of nutcases and bad people out there.  However, the great majority of that crime is restricted to the drug and gang thugs of the inner city shitholes.

Occasionally gun crime happens elsewhere and innocent people get hurt.  It is no different than the many other ways that innocent people get hurt every day.  In my county a child died two days ago drowning in a swimming pool.  Very tragic.  Unfortunately shit happens.  Learn to live with it.  There are no guarantees in life.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Let's pass more gun laws!! He didn't break enough the first time!!


Lets keep deranged white men from getting guns in the first place.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...


False dilemma fallacy.


----------



## Picaro (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> She is terribly distraught over the mass shooting in California because of the criminal not obeying the law and me pointing out her first thought was banjos playing in the night to squeals of joy...



Yes. they make a lot of noise about being 'diverse n stuff', but in real life they're all pretty much nasty little bigots and racists, and want to turn the country into yet another stinking shithole, based on nothing but petty spite over not getting their way on everything, like spoiled rotten little mentally retarded children.



> Notice she stays silent when minorities in large Democratic held cities are killing each other...



They always do. But Zimmerman is the real problem, you know ... Obama said so, and these cultists always obey their Leader.


----------



## sartre play (Nov 8, 2018)

More of our young people dead, lets just use this as a political tool to bash each other.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

He was a soldier he served in the war. Are you now for taking guns from soldiers, who, unlike you, actually served overseas and put their lives on the line for their country?

So having everyone unarmed is what you want? Well that means you're completely in favor of this outcome because when only the bad guy has a gun, he's going to win every time. 

Thanks liberals.


----------



## NoNukes (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> California mass shooting gunman identified
> 
> _"The suspect behind __America’s latest mass shooting__ has been identified as Ian David Long, who law enforcement officials have accused of killing at least 12 people inside the Borderline Bar & Grill in California. _
> 
> ...


Obviously the liberal that people were predicting here.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> A lot of people come back from illegal military occupation abroad with ptsd.




And not only that, but brain injury. Was listening to a talk show this morning and a parent of a vet called in talking about his son who returned from Afghanistan and was diagnosed with PTSD and was immediately prescribed psychotropic drugs for treatment. The guy said his son kept having major setbacks with hallucinations and outbursts and such following taking the drugs. They got further diagnosis and found out the problem was he had physical brain damage. The drugs were then removed and the guy said his son got better right after that, got married and has been fine for 10 years since.
Seems like this is an indicator that use of these drugs need to be better monitored if in this case..... this new shooter was on them, or if he had ptsd or brain injury.  But I guess that still remains to be seen


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yet like most on the right you seek to deny others their freedom.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 8, 2018)

Another Anglo- Saxon surname.

Long is about as English as it gets.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> He was a soldier he served in the war. Are you now for taking guns from soldiers, who, unlike you, actually served overseas and put their lives on the line for their country?


I could give a damn where or if he served like I did overseas. If he is a nut case white boy he shouldnt have access to a weapon.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I am terribly distraught over the fact that several states in the US that have pissed on the Bill of Rights and the courts have not had the courage to invoke strict scrutiny of our right to keep and bear arms rights to put an end to it.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


Interesting that you are so glibly lying about the synagogue shooter "only shared the viewpoints of democrats"....we know his viewpoint....he was very clear on social media what his viewpoint was.   He thought tiny trump was TOO liberal....he thought the Jews were enabling the caravan "invasion".     But you know that.   You just lie so naturally.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > He was a soldier he served in the war. Are you now for taking guns from soldiers, who, unlike you, actually served overseas and put their lives on the line for their country?
> ...



So a nut case black boy should have one? What does this have to do with race? He was a white dude who shot white people.


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 8, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...




What freedom am I denying to anyone?


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Boy...
You mad?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The incest comment was probably a subconscious effort to blame Rednecks for the attack. Which is odd, because the victims were in a Redneck bar.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Yep....it was a gun  free zone..again..
> 
> Massacre at Borderline Bar & Grill in Thousand Oaks,
> 
> ...


Always ask who benefits?  I think the gun grabbers secretly love these “shootings”  because each one of them brings them closer and closer to their ultimate goal which is banning guns altogether and getting rid of the second amendment.

As a matter fact, there’s a video clip of Chuck Schumer saying almost exactly that.  I used it in a video I made a couple years ago, but now when I do a search for the clip online, I can’t find it.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


White guys are the ones that tend to do the mass shootings and they dont care what the race is in most cases. They are a danger to everyone.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people come back from illegal military occupation abroad with ptsd.
> ...



He was likely on psychotropic drugs. And that's a great point, thanks for adding that. 

Something that never gets discussed its that in almost every one of these mass shootings, the killer was on them.

I posted a list here a while back of almost every single modern mass shooter. Almost every one of them were discovered to be prescribed and on those psychotropic drugs.

Want to know what's funny? Well, funny in a sad way. All of the drugs they were prescribed were banned on the board. They were just little asteriks in the list.

Sadly, we're left to discuss the issue under mainstream terms.


----------



## MindWars (Nov 8, 2018)

Did you see this weird occurrence?





Breaking911 on Twitter


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 8, 2018)

His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there. For fucks sake so many families ripped apart. So sad


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


Like Obama said, just take a pill… That’s socialized medicine


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


There is no such thing as a black person with mental illness

Any crime of this sort that they commit is due to their genetics or something -- but mentally, they are super-human and don't suffer mental illness..

So I have been told....


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The rule is if a Black person does a mass shooting its due to genetics. If a white person does it the poor guy suffers from mental illness.  At least thats what I heard.

Must be a lot of crazy white guys out there.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> And not only that, but brain injury. Was listening to a talk show this morning and a parent of a vet called in talking about his son who returned from Afghanistan and was diagnosed with PTSD and was immediately prescribed psychotropic drugs for treatment. The guy said his son kept having major setbacks with hallucinations and outbursts and such following taking the drugs. They got further diagnosis and found out the problem was he had physical brain damage. The drugs were then removed and the guy said his son got better right after that, got married and has been fine for 10 years since.
> Seems like this is an indicator that use of these drugs need to be better monitored if in this case..... this new shooter was on them, or if he had ptsd or brain injury.  But I guess that still remains to be seen



Something else I'm reminded of in addition to my previous response to your thought on it, back in '08 and '12 when some of us were workng on Ron's campaigns, we found that he received more money from active duty military personnel than all other candidates combined. Ron, of course, ran on bringing our troops home and building more bases here. Real national defense. Real defense spending.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 8, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there. For fucks sake so many families ripped apart. So sad


Yes, banning will totally solve the problem.     Maybe we should ban all drugs too? That always seems to work.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Which mental illness isn't genetic?


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 8, 2018)

buttercup said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there. For fucks sake so many families ripped apart. So sad
> ...


Read the post you dumb fuck. Extended magazines are what I’m referring to. Not the pistol.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 8, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > cwise76 said:
> ...


I read your post.  What I said stands.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 8, 2018)

Most dangerous place in the world is getting between progressive poster and a message board when there's been a shooting; they swan dive head first into the blood of the innocent

Caution!


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



I agree.  When law enforcement comes across a person who is obviously in mental distress, that person should be involuntarily committed until he/she can be evaluated to not be a danger to themselves or others.  Nothing else is going to work.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> Read the post you dumb fuck. Extended magazines are what I’m referring to. Not the pistol.



Do you know why the 2nd exists? I'll tell you why. It exists to defend freedom from men sent by federal usurpers, carrrying guns that hold high capacity magazines.

In the old days it was muskets. Today federal usurpers carry high capacity magazines.

The reasoning for the 2nd has not changed. To keep said federal usurpers strictly limited. Limited for liberty! Learn it. Love it.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Yep....it was a gun  free zone..again..
> 
> Massacre at Borderline Bar & Grill in Thousand Oaks, California was in another Gun-free zone: 12 murdered, 18 injured - Crime Prevention Research Center


And there was an armed guard and police were there (with weapons) asap......so, I guess tiny trump can't blame them like he did the synagogue.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Strange how this keeps happening where the gun laws are the most strict.


----------



## cwise76 (Nov 8, 2018)

Good lord you people are fucked in the head


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Another mass shooter known to authorities.   Obviously we cannot trust the authorities.
> ...


That must be why so many black gang members are repeat offenders, because they getting let out on bail in Chicago courts.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


I'm not "buying" anything.  I have met many Vietnam vets screwed up for their lifetimes because of PTSD in that damned war, and the V.A. is the one telling all of us that there are plenty of vets from more recent wars with PTSD.  So stop trying to turn that into a "Democratic" issue.  No one ever said that every soldier comes home and has such problems that they shoot someone or themselves, but don't you think it may be contributing to the high rate of suicide and homelessness among veterans right now?  SOMETHING is to blame, and don't say Democrats.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep....it was a gun  free zone..again..
> ...


Yep. 
It would have been safer without all of the cops and guards. 
We need to disarm everyone including the cops.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> Good lord you people are fucked in the head



Freedom is scary. Now get back down there and finish lickin them boots, serf.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there.



California already did.  Did it work?


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's pass more gun laws!! He didn't break enough the first time!!
> ...




Them, and poor black people.  Bad enough we have to pay to educate and raise all your baby mama’s kids because your average black male refuses to get a job,  it requires fact that black men can’t go one weekend or Holliday without having a shoot out is getting old.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 8, 2018)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



List them.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there. For fucks sake so many families ripped apart. So sad


-----------------------------------------------------------------------    PROBABLY huh , so you don't know details but expect to be taken seriously .   Cop says EXTENDED but what does that mean .   Cop would say extended if the Glock had had a magazine for 13 as the Glock 21 was designed for .   Might be an accersory mag but you don't know as you say probably CWise .  ---  G21 Gen4 - GLOCK 21 Gen4 - G21 Gen4 .45 Auto  ---   and it just takes a second or less to switch mags and its easy to fill your pockets with loaded 10 round magazines .    Remember , this bonehead murderer was an Experienced 'marine'  [' VETERAN']  that planned these  murders  CWise .


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You are sadly blind to the facts.  Look at any other developed nation in the world that doesn't have a goddamned 2nd Amendment and you will find far lower gun deaths AND the fact that citizens are not living under tyranny.  Everyone using this "guard against tyranny" argument is on hallucinogens, I guess, because have you taken a look at what our government has for fire power lately?  If they wanted us under their thumb, we would be under their thumb, and all the AR 15's in the world wouldn't stop that.  It's purely laughable.
Fuck the Second.  I'm going to cross stitch it on a pillow.
I have no issue with responsible, carefully screened and trained people owning guns.  But this "right" for every loon and his uncle to go into Cabelas and buy an AR or a glock is absolutely ridiculous, considering how many Americans die thanks to giving them that right based on a pipe dream.  Every year tens of thousands die at the wrong end of a gun.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there.
> ...


-------------------------------  Glock 21 is designed for 13 rounds and cop would say EXTENDED for even that because it sounds more lethal and scary .  ---   G21 Gen4 - GLOCK 21 Gen4 - G21 Gen4 .45 Auto   ---


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


---------------------------------------   until someone breaks the LAW i think they can do as they like in America and right thinking Americans will think the same way  Hunarcy .


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Freedom and security are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


---------------------------------   suicide and homelessness are not crimes or and are victimless until laws are broken OldLady .


----------



## Issa (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> They shoulda armed themselves.


Poor soul.....I grew up in country with 0 guns...guess what? 0 mass shootings or any shootings for that matter....u became numb to these killings I see.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------   thats why Americans should only take the American point of view regarding FREEDOMS unique to America .   Feck foreign countries and the way they do things OldLady .


----------



## Issa (Nov 8, 2018)

Geaux4it said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No one even cares anymore about the dead, do they?
> ...


Ok Rambo...fucking video games and education need a review in this country...too many dumb asses.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

and thousands die at the wrong end of a gun .   So What are the actual numbers of people that are shot dead by police or home owners protecting themselves against assault or death and bodily harms Old Lady .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

as you begged to leave 'birber land' to get into the USA 'isis' !!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No, but they are symptoms of something gone awry.  You can't deny that.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I'm just pointing out that your silly "freedom" dream of holding back a tyrannical government with your pop gun is not what keeps a bad government from taking over; it is intelligent vigilant people.  NOT GUNS.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

as i have said throughout this thread  ,   320 million went to bed after supper the night the VETERAN marine did his murders .   They went to bed , woke up , went to work or school and are now going to lunch OldLady and many will go shooting on their weekend  days off OldLady


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



Nothing funny about that pissmoe.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------- [no balls eh]   yeah , tell that to the enemies that America soldiers currently fights in oversea muslim lands .   Besides that the American people are supposed to be able to help or take care of foreign  invasion as Americans would be working with USA military OldLady .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You are confused about this.  You should go do your cross stitch because you seemed too confused to carry on an effective discussion. 

I know that without any doubt that if we ship our inner gang thugs, druggies and Illegals off to any country in the world their gun crime and all other crimes would soar.  Those are the ones that commit most of the gun crimes in this country and no gun control law will ever stop them.  

Gun control laws don't stop them from committing crimes in Chicago (with strict gun laws like many foreign countries) and it wouldn't stop them from committing gun crime in London or any other country.

Califonia's ban on high capacity magazines, which the same that many countries have, sure didn't stop that shooter last night from using one, did it?

There are many examples of where a lesser armed citizenry has over come a much better armed tyrannical government.  Our country is a great example and the reason that our Founding Fathers established the right to keep and bear arm.

You must really be confused as to think that living in a country where only the filthy ass government and the crooks have firearms will make you any more safe.  Especially here in the US where we have such a large number of inner city thugs that don't obey any laws.  You just make it easier to become their victim.

I have over 50 firearms with about 30 of them being AR-15s.  I have never used them in a crime and have absolutely no intentions of ever using them in a crime.  Why are you such an asshole as to want to take away my Liberty to own these guns, that are protected under the Constitution?  What kind of asshole are you to deny me my Constitutional freedom?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



NO, if someone is a danger to themself or others, that person should be forced to receive mental health care until the danger is passed.  It's people like you that have created the situation where mass shootings have become common.  MOST of the people (who are not terrorists) who do these things have already come to the attention of law enforcement and action could have been taken to help them if not for people like you...I'm not talking about putting people in jail.  I'm talking about getting them into a mental health facility where they can be cared for.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




If these stupid Moon Bat love foreign laws so much why don't they move to a foreign country?  Problem solved.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2018)

"Maybe if CA spent less time attending to the needs & comfort of illegals, legislature could fix laws on mentally ill. CA shooter: "They decided he was not qualified to be committed involuntarily ...""


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.

I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I was interested in discussing ways to stop this madness OTHER than gun control.  For the most part, that was ignored and I just got the usual screaming and screeching about taking away people's guns.  Mental health services and changing the laws about committing people and taking away their firearms are great ideas.  It is true that most mentally ill people are harmless.  Those who aren't can be hard to predict.  I think there are usually "clues," though, and if more research is needed to figure out what those are, we need to get busy.  If someone is actually violent or threatening to harm people though, and they are mentally unstable, the guns should go.

Y'all know how I feel about guns.  But every single one of you who said that more gun control won't solve the problem are right.  That is only PART of the solution.  So is teaching kids that taking a human life is the worse thing you can do.  That it is a loser attitude to threaten violence.  Getting the gratuitous violence off video games and entertainment generally would help.  Most of you think that's foolish too.  It is a factor, though.  Very much so.  It hardens us to violent behavior, whether we actually commit crimes ourselves.  Look at how hardened most of the people are in this thread to the latest mass shooting, not even 24 hours ago.  Meh.  So what, you can't have my gun.

The thread is yours.  I shepherded it as long as I could take it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...


My vote is for freedom.  There are hundreds of other nations you can move to in order to voluntarily give your rights up.  Don't expect the rest of the nation to give theirs up b/c you watch too much TV and don't know what your odds are of this happening to you.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------   i'm laughing at how easy you would Involuntarily Commit people is all and i you or similar said that the USA will not be a police state Hunarcy .  Funny Icon is the only way i can express DISDAIN for you NAIVE thinking and message Hunarcy .


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

Issa said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...



Why don't you still live in the country with 0 guns?


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You Liberals are as confused about history as you are confused about economics, ethics, biology and climate science.

Many examples in history of where the people were brutalized by a government that took away the arms of the people.  Other examples of when a lesser armed populace overcame a more heavily armed tyrannical government.

If you are confused I will be glad to give you some examples.


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > If 90 million people used guns to defend themselves since I was born I would know a couple hundred of them. I don`t know a single one. You can`t be that gullible I hope.
> ...


That`s completely senseless. If 90 million people used a gun for defensive purposes since I`ve been born why wouldn`t I know several dozen? You`re comparing apples to oranges unless you`re saying that 90 million people were killed in mass shootings.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.
> 
> I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I was interested in discussing ways to stop this madness OTHER than gun control.  For the most part, that was ignored and I just got the usual screaming and screeching about taking away people's guns.  Mental health services and changing the laws about committing people and taking away their firearms are great ideas.  It is true that most mentally ill people are harmless.  Those who aren't can be hard to predict.  I think there are usually "clues," though, and if more research is needed to figure out what those are, we need to get busy.  If someone is actually violent or threatening to harm people though, and they are mentally unstable, the guns should go.
> 
> ...



"extended cartridges"?????


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Not on my account, but thank you.  As I just said, I'm headed out.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.
> 
> I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I was interested in discussing ways to stop this madness OTHER than gun control.  For the most part, that was ignored and I just got the usual screaming and screeching about taking away people's guns.  Mental health services and changing the laws about committing people and taking away their firearms are great ideas.  It is true that most mentally ill people are harmless.  Those who aren't can be hard to predict.  I think there are usually "clues," though, and if more research is needed to figure out what those are, we need to get busy.  If someone is actually violent or threatening to harm people though, and they are mentally unstable, the guns should go.
> 
> ...



It'll likely be discovered that he was prescribed psychotropic drugs and that he was one them.

Almost every single mass shooter was prescribed them.

Given the steady flow of drug commercials between news breaks, I doubt that'll ever be discussed in mainstream media.  A lot of times I listen to those commercials and they always say to consult your doctor if you experience suicidal thoughts or depression as some patients have reported these symptoms. True story.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.
> 
> I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I was interested in discussing ways to stop this madness OTHER than gun control.  For the most part, that was ignored and I just got the usual screaming and screeching about taking away people's guns.  Mental health services and changing the laws about committing people and taking away their firearms are great ideas.  It is true that most mentally ill people are harmless.  Those who aren't can be hard to predict.  I think there are usually "clues," though, and if more research is needed to figure out what those are, we need to get busy.  If someone is actually violent or threatening to harm people though, and they are mentally unstable, the guns should go.
> 
> ...




But yet most of your comments on this thread had to do with gun control and in even one post you said you wanted to abolish the Constitutional Right to keep and bear arms.  

You are a confused lady, aren't you?

Don't feel alone.  Most Liberals are confused about a great many things.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I didn't think you wanted to be educated.  Education is the bane of Liberals, isn't it?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

and whats the deal with all the Sensitive types taking issue with my use of the FUNNY ICON .   Its the only appropriate SYMBOL to use for me to politely express  disdain for unamerican thinking or illegal , stupid or naive thinking or dumb thinking ,   Its a CATCH ALL symbol of DISDAIN or Disgust at the way a person thinks .


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.
> ...


It's being reported that he had mental problems and the police and their eval team or whatever was called out to his house in April where they decided he was not a threat.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   and the DRUGS prescribed by expert doktors and 'social workers'  .


----------



## August West (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> The VOR said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He`s usually spiking the ball and high fiving himself before the bodies grow cold. Maybe he had a late date last night with one of his guns.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 8, 2018)

If Reagan hadn't closed the booby-hatches this shit wouldn't be happening and we wouldn't have Pelosi and Waters in DC.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Hear that story a lot, don't we?

Mental illness is the problem, not gun control.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?


Getting greater by the day! You don't like it feel free to leave.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


If the shooter is a white male, yes.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


If he's a black male then he's just a racist.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

I have been wondering why I can't find a picture of the shooter, but no more.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?


-----------------------------------------------------------------   LUCKY Duck eh Bode ??   I survived falling off a cliff one time when i was a kid and i  survived a car accident that was  caused by an illegal alien wrong way driver on the highway one time .    [the illegal couldn't read English] .     [also fell through the ice one time at breakup in spring]  ---------------------    YEAH , Life is full of pitfalls and unexpected events  Bode .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

might be a CONVERT MikeTX !!


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?
> ...




It is a known fact that shit happens.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


--------------------------------   FORCED TO RECEIVE eh Hunarcy ::


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?
> ...


Only in America can citizens be present at not one but TWO mass shootings within a year or two of each other.   #MAGA!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   might be a 'convert' doing 'jihad' as guessing and speculation  Bode .


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Sieg Heil.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


--------------------------------  yeah interesting eh , as i said , he is a Lucky Duck  Bode .


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

JimH52 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You just changed your narrative.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?


I have a friend that is involved in a FB group, moms for sensible Gun Control.

Once, we were discussing it, and this real douche-tard, someone she has never met in person, started in on me. . . 

She was not there at the time, it was on her time-line, he basically then admitted he knew more about the issue b/c he had was at, involved in, and seen the victims at over four of these mass shootings.  "Watched them take their last breaths" as it were. . . 

Now think about that.

Think long and hard.



Yeah.  

Let that sink in


The implications are there.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



That is what Involuntary commitment means, pismoe.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



If your neighbor had an active case of Ebola Fever, would you want them removed from society?  Keep your ridiculous Nazi comparisons to yourself.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

and i think the 'soviets' did that to millions as millions were involuntarily sent to 'gulags' or death camps  some because they were SUPPOSEDLY Mentally ill Hunarcy .


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So stop sending our kids over to fight in countries that are not worth saving!

Yes I am putting the blame on you for one reason and that is because those like you supported Obama nonsense while screaming about Bush!

So if you want PTSD to end then stop going to these countries and trying to save their souls with Democracy!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


----------------------------   ebola can be proven , mental illness can not be proven .  Some people on this board could be accused of mental illness because of their political point of view i suppose   Hunarcy .


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



And mental illness can be proven by the irrational ravings of the mentally ill.  And, of course, by the dead bodies left in their wake.  Honestly, I would rather err on the side of caution than mop up the aftermath of a shooting like happened in California.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ten of thousands die yearly on the U.S. interstate system, and yet you refuse to ban automobiles. 

Also not everyone is legal to drive and it is against the law to do so without proper id, and yet criminals ignore the damn law daily.

As you say fuck the second amendment where was your outrage when children get slaughter daily in Chicago?

As you write about other Nations only two have a population greater than ours ( China and India ) so my guess you prefer China system and if so I will agree with you just so you can be arrested when you call one of our politicians a Nazi.

See you enjoy your freedom of speech by telling everyone how you hate this or that but hate my right to bear arms.

I do not need a AR-15 for my house and my single  shot and pump action shotgun does the trick and yes the slugs I use will rip someone apart.

Your ignorance on this subject is showing and you telling everyone fuck the Constitution shows the type of person you are because you will bring tyranny onto yourself because fools like yourself vote in dictators just for the promise of protection which never happens...


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and i think the 'soviets' did that to millions as millions were involuntarily sent to 'gulags' or death camps  some because they were SUPPOSEDLY Mentally ill Hunarcy .



And we all know that was wrong of them to do, pismoe.  Are you saying that in our free society, we can't trust mental health professionals to truly focus on the mentally ill and completely refuse to engage in misdeeds as were done in the Soviet Union?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Some reports are saying that at least one person at the Thousand Oaks shooting survived the Las Vegas shooting.   Is this a great country or what!?
> ...


Maybe Bodecea and I would rather stay and work to make it a safer place to live and raise our families, like you say all those Hondurans should.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Your smarts can be blown out of your head by a dictator... Ask Trotsky how well his smarts worked against Stalin...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Why not ask your state to pass laws like California and stop telling others how they should live?


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> cwise76 said:
> 
> 
> > His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there. For fucks sake so many families ripped apart. So sad
> ...


He was a Marine with PTSD.

Most Marines are a bit nuts anyway. 

Maybe the answer is throwing all Marines in padded cells.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Okay.  I broke the news that another dozen innocent civilians are dead due to a mass shooting.  He was a veteran with mental health problems who had a mental health crisis less than a year ago and was allowed to keep his guns.  So he went ahead and got smoke bombs and illegal extended cartridges for his glock and he created mayhem in a bar full of college kids dancing to country music. I don't actually call that PTSD.  That's just plain messed up.
> 
> I made it clear at the beginning of this thread that I was interested in discussing ways to stop this madness OTHER than gun control.  For the most part, that was ignored and I just got the usual screaming and screeching about taking away people's guns.  Mental health services and changing the laws about committing people and taking away their firearms are great ideas.  It is true that most mentally ill people are harmless.  Those who aren't can be hard to predict.  I think there are usually "clues," though, and if more research is needed to figure out what those are, we need to get busy.  If someone is actually violent or threatening to harm people though, and they are mentally unstable, the guns should go.
> 
> ...



No, you never offered anything until you were told the reality.

You hate the idea of anyone disagreeing with you and believe your way is the only way.

As you pointed out the mentally ill person did not obey the law and yet you want more laws, so who do you blame?

The legal gun owner and never the failure of law enforcement and the government.

So start enforcing the laws you have, wait that might prevent another mass shooting so your side will hate that idea...


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 8, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > cwise76 said:
> ...



Well, IF LE had put him under a 15 or 30 day order of evaluation, all 13 might still be alive.


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...




I asked her why she was such an asshole as to advocate taking away my Constitutional rights but never got an answer.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Because she is waiting for MSM to tell her what she need to write. All her responses are the usual Democracy Now nonsense and her argument that her intelligence will defeat a dictator or tyranny, well she failed history if she believe that!


----------



## Flash (Nov 8, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




These Liberals always have a difficult time thinking for themselves.  She is one confused person.  

She did a very poor job of defending the idea of doing away with our Constitutional rights.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



She is the typical Progressive voter that believe voting away her rights will save her from tyranny.

The answer is simple and the two Florida Mass Shootings could have been prevented if LEO had done it job and it look like LEO in California failed also...

So she want more laws?

She should be asking why LEO is failing to do their jobs with the laws they already have...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


---------------------------------------  i think that rational or irrational are simply OPINIONS until laws are broken Hunarcy


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

I wonder if this shooter was a USMB member....we've had three members so far who've committed such acts.


----------



## miketx (Nov 8, 2018)

Flash said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


They never will answer.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 8, 2018)

I doubt if people come into this post to read about my failings.  For the record, I told you why I believe the 2nd is useless, and
I am in total support of LEO's doing a better job of protecting us by evaluating these guys in crisis and taking away their guns until they're stable.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> I wonder if this shooter was a USMB member....we've had three members so far who've committed such acts.



Well you know it is not Mike, 2Guy or Me, so you are shit out of luck!


----------



## DOTR (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



  You are responsible for this old lady. If you live in fear blame yourself.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I doubt if people come into this post to read about my failings.  For the record, I told you why I believe the 2nd is useless, and
> I am in total support of LEO's doing a better job of protecting us by evaluating these guys in crisis and taking away their guns until they're stable.



Well then you should ask LEO why they failed and stop asking others to give up their rights for you...


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> I wonder if this shooter was a USMB member....we've had three members so far who've committed such acts.


Oh really???

Who?

And how many did they kill???


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and i think the 'soviets' did that to millions as millions were involuntarily sent to 'gulags' or death camps  some because they were SUPPOSEDLY Mentally ill Hunarcy .
> ...


------------------------------------------   i have no use for people like you describe that 'dabble' in pseudo or PRETEND and unproven and unrepeatable science. They don't have my respect or confidence .    And of course i don't trust them in any case in anything Hunarcy .


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> I wonder if this shooter was a USMB member....we've had three members so far who've committed such acts.


I have heard this rumor passed around before, why do folks say such things?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and i think the 'soviets' did that to millions as millions were involuntarily sent to 'gulags' or death camps  some because they were SUPPOSEDLY Mentally ill Hunarcy .
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   heck , they work for MONEY and praise and recognition and of course they can't be trusted the same way that the 'doktors' in the 'ussr' couldn't be trusted or the ' doctor gosnel '   and other abortion 'doktors' can't be trusted to do NO HARM   Hunarcy .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I doubt if people come into this post to read about my failings.  For the record, I told you why I believe the 2nd is useless, and
> I am in total support of LEO's doing a better job of protecting us by evaluating these guys in crisis and taking away their guns until they're stable.


-------------------------------------   some would say that you are a silly and naive woman as regards the 2ND Amendment  OldLady !!     Have you NO Balls  OldLady ??


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------  maybe Hunarcy


----------



## jasonnfree (Nov 8, 2018)

In the meanwhile we have to ask ourselves why we didn't have these problems with soldiers returning from other wars like WW2 and Korea.  I don't think it's about guns.  Back then and even in the '60s you could by a gun anywhere, no questions act.  While we're at it, fut the wuck are we in Afghanistan or any of those other middle east countries for anyway.  If our corporations want to do business in those God forsaken countries, then let them hire their own muscle instead of using USA's taxpayer supported military.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this shooter was a USMB member....we've had three members so far who've committed such acts.
> ...


---------------------------------------   aw to bring shame or suspicion on the gun RIGHTS Supporters on the board but thats just a guess MisterB


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I doubt if people come into this post to read about my failings.  For the record, I told you why I believe the 2nd is useless, and
> I am in total support of LEO's doing a better job of protecting us by evaluating these guys in crisis and taking away their guns until they're stable.


Please watch this video OldLady.

This is one of New York States most respected Educators in history.  He will tell you why the 2nd has been critical.  Why they are trying to fool you to give it up.  Pay particular attention starting at minute 8:00.
He was named New York City Teacher of the Year in 1989, 1990, and 1991, and New York State Teacher of the Year in 1991.
John Taylor Gatto - Wikipedia

. . . and after you are done watching that, remember the President that first enacted the ban on semi-automatic arms, who had Carroll Quigley as a professor and claimed him as a mentor?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > In spite of all the tragedy in California, we can rest assured that we will continue to have the gun rights that keep us safe
> ...


No, we can rest assured that you and other right-wing scum will contrive and propagate lies about liberals, this being one of many examples.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



First I heard, one, then two. . .  

Now, for the first time, THREE?

So was this guy a member too?  

Where is the evidence that anyone was?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if this shooter was a USMB member....we've had three members so far who've committed such acts.
> ...


Because they are true.....One was the Colorado Abortion Clinic shooter, another was the Holocaust Museum shooter...third one, someone else mentioned right after the synagogue shooting....


----------



## Picaro (Nov 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Left wing scum trying to be alarmist as usual; anybody who doesn't suck up to Hillary is by definition a 'terrorist' on the innernetz, according to these violent racist gimps.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Well, if any of them did come from this forum, they were posting in this thread;

Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Those are where all the government Deep State, MK-Ultra, PTSD, mind control, false flag inducing lunatics hang out.

Those cats are dumb as a box of rocks, and all of them, on the right and left are bat shit insane.


Otherwise, frankly, I'd have you stop listening to silly rumors.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Britain has increasing gun crime as does Australia


And a firearm homicide rate a fraction of that of the US. 20 or 30 times less. You are a raving loony.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Three things will happen.
> 
> 1) We will find out everyone in this person's life knew he was crazy.
> 2) We will find he was able to amass a lot of firepower with little or no trouble.
> 3) 2AGuy and other NRA shills will be on here spamming the thread with their gun "Facts" that are anything but.


Man if 2aGuy finds this thread its pretty much over.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Those cats are dumb as a box of rocks, and all of them, on the right and left are bat shit insane.


Go on, come back and contradict yourself some more, it's a hoot.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Man if 2aGuy finds this thread its pretty much over.


Too late. The UK has been doomed to destruction through gun violence once again.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Man if 2aGuy finds this thread its pretty much over.
> ...


Yeah you hear every week how some deranged Brit has shot up the local fish and chips.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



Most of the mass shootings happened to be done by white guys.... maybe not all but most.  And it does happen to be a fact that they have all been on psych meds.... maybe with an exception but I'm not aware of it.  This guy... I dont know if we have all the info yet, but there looks to be a strong possibility, that it was a medication induced response. This is not necessarily to excuse the guy for his actions... that definately is not my point. But I would say if this is so... we really need to look at how we are treating our returning vets and if the VA is just trying to numb people with meds instead of looking at other ways of helping them.
 Typically for anyone to do something like this, whether they are black or white it has to be a mental instability. Who is denying that black people who commit things like this have mental issues? The beltway shooter for one... I'd say he was crazy. I think most people understood that. Its even pretty clear that even a lot of jihadists are picked out to do suicide bombings because they have a mental instability and are susceptible to influence.

Its interesting you have to go and insert RACE into this tragedy, which it certainly was,  when the bigger issue is the over medication of Americans as well as our vets, and the medical treatment they recieve, and of course the issue of gun regulations is there as well to discuss.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Those cats are dumb as a box of rocks, and all of them, on the right and left are bat shit insane.
> ...



See?

Like I said, too dumb to even understand basic logic.  Thinks folks are contradicting themselves when they are the ones that can't follow a basic train of thought.

Unbelievable.

So, you're a regular poster on that thread, did any of you guys disappear after a mass shooting?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...



*"But I would say if this is so... we really need to look at how we are treating our returning vets and if the VA is just trying to numb people with meds instead of looking at other ways of helping them."
*
I was in the military. I did my 4 and I got out in part because I saw that the military _*wanted *_nut cases.  They wanted nut cases they could point at the enemy and say sic em boy. They wanted nut cases that would never fail to disobey orders. If you have ever been in the service you would know they purposely push you to a breaking point to see if you can still function. If you cant they mock you and kick you out. While waiting for your papers they assign you to shit details to rub it in.  If you can they continue the brainwashing to turn you into a killing machine. Those that succumb are the ones that come back and shoot up people.  Do you honestly think the VA really knows what to do with such people?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Okay, so I followed up on your info, seems you are right, one was an internet poster on a Marijuana forum, the other was a poster on Stormfront, and the last one was at Gab.

So all user communities are the same?  I guess by implication, that means everyone at the Democratic Underground is guilty of mass murder, eh?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That matches with what we were taught at university.

It was even worse back before the system had to do w/o anti- misogyny and anti-homophobic techniques.  The basic principle was to emasculate you, make you feel like a woman or faggot, alienate you, separate you from the group.  There is a lot of psychology that goes into that training, to strip away the individual.

Really mind fuck you.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Luckily i had some pretty tough high school coaches so I recognized it for what it was. I acted crazy at the appropriate moments while laughing to myself and got out before they knew I had my clearing papers.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

This act definitely doesn't change the fact that blacks are the most violent race on earth. Per capita they commit more violent crimes than any other race. Almost 10 times more than whites and 5 times more than hispanics.

African-American Homicide Rate Nearly Quadruple the National Average | American Council on Science and Health

 In 2015, the homicide rates were (per 100,000 population):

20.9 for blacks (non-Hispanic)
4.9 for Hispanics
2.6 for whites (non-Hispanic)
5.7 for all races

The problem is blacks see one white dude killing 12 people to be worse than 500 black men killing one person each.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2018)

jasonnfree said:


> In the meanwhile we have to ask ourselves why we didn't have these problems with soldiers returning from other wars like WW2 and Korea.  I don't think it's about guns.  Back then and even in the '60s you could by a gun anywhere, no questions act.  While we're at it, fut the wuck are we in Afghanistan or any of those other middle east countries for anyway.  If our corporations want to do business in those God forsaken countries, then let them hire their own muscle instead of using USA's taxpayer supported military.


Back then you didn't have a political party trying to take our guns. You didn't have colleges turning our kids into sociaopathic monsters. A media that was literally preaching hatred and violence 24/7. What is right is wrong. What is good is bad. People can change their sex on a whim. There are parts of this country that are total insane asylums.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> This act definitely doesn't change the fact that blacks are the most violent race on earth. Per capita they commit more violent crimes than any other race.
> 
> African-American Homicide Rate Nearly Quadruple the National Average | American Council on Science and Health


Wake me when Blacks have wiped out even half the number of humans that whites have. 

Whites bring genocide to every continent they have occupied.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Thinks folks are contradicting themselves


At least you are only an affront to good sense, unlike Dale who is an affront to science.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2018)

She actually claimed they were all from here. Only one posted here.





MisterBeale said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > This act definitely doesn't change the fact that blacks are the most violent race on earth. Per capita they commit more violent crimes than any other race.
> ...



Blacks kill 10 times more than whites.

 In 2015, the homicide rates were (per 100,000 population):

20.9 for blacks (non-Hispanic)
4.9 for Hispanics
2.6 for whites (non-Hispanic)
5.7 for all races


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Whites kill 1000 times more than Blacks. In the various genocides in Africa over 5 million alone where killed because of whites.  Dont let me get started on this continent or europe.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Don't be man enough to admit your race is the most violent on earth. Take 100000 blacks and 100000 whites and the murder rates are 10 times worse for blacks.

That is fact and that is ugly.

Why are you people so violent? Why do you always resort to violence? Why do you make up 13 percent of the population but 50 percent of the prison population? Why do you abort more babies than you bring to term? Aren't you killing off your own race with your high rates of abortion? Why is black unemployment twice white unemployment at any given period? Why do blacks drop out of high school at a much higher rate than whites? Why do blacks graduate from college at much lower rates?

Sounds like blacks can't see the speck in whites eyes for the log in their own. You worry about your own race, we'll worry about ours.


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



Probably get shot quicker if committing a crime.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Biff_Poindexter said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------   muslim beltway shooter and his widdle lad were muslims or muslim and boy both 'fighters or jihadists for islam' despite your ecuses for their stability  Yarddog .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Don't be man enough to admit your race is the most violent on earth. Take 100000 blacks and 100000 whites and the murder rates are 10 times worse for blacks.
> 
> That is fact and that is ugly.
> 
> ...


We make up way more than 13 percent of the worlds population. You whites have written entire history books filled to the brim with your genocidal ways. No I wont stop worrying about whites and their violent ways. They have shown they cannot be trusted.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> We make up way more than 13 percent of the worlds population. You whites have written entire history books filled to the brim with your genocidal ways. No I wont stop worrying about whites and their violent ways. They have shown they cannot be trusted.



No you don't. 12.2% to be factual:

Population of the United States by Race and Hispanic/Latino Origin, Census 2000 and July 1, 2005

In 2015, 12.96%, exactly what I'd said.

U.S. population: ethnic groups in America 2015 and 2060 | Statista


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

airplanemechanic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > We make up way more than 13 percent of the worlds population. You whites have written entire history books filled to the brim with your genocidal ways. No I wont stop worrying about whites and their violent ways. They have shown they cannot be trusted.
> ...


The US isnt the only place on the planet dummy. There are more Blacks on the planet than whites by far yet you whites have killed and still kill more humans by far than any other demographic on the planet.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

WHITES pretty much dominate in most respects outside of bouncing a ball .   Plus i think that Whites are the smallest number of individuals in a race and far outnumbered by other races  Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> WHITES pretty much dominate in most respects outside of bouncing a ball .   Plus i think that Whites are the smallest number of individuals in a race and far outnumbered by other races  Ace .


To be honest whites only dominate in violence and stealing from other cultures. No wonder they couldnt create a legit numerical system or their own alphabet.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

amd WHITES do pretty good even being the smallest race of people  Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> amd WHITES do pretty good even being the smallest race of people  Ace .


I agree. They do great at violence and stealing. Unfortunately not much else.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Not long term...as the stats show....they outperform their civilian counterparts and even have less suicide than civilians.  The damaged Vietnam Vet is somehting the left in Hollywood created to attack soldiers...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

and the English coming for a tiny island once ruled the world as the Sun never set on their EMPIRE  Ace .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Britain has increasing gun crime as does Australia
> ...



Yes... you have to focus like a laser on the murder rate, since the gun control laws in Britain do not decrease gun crime there.....again, their criminals, for now, do not murder their victims...but they have illegal guns, they use them in crime, they just don't murder with them...they typically shoot to wound as punishment or a warning...but they don't murder as often....


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Like I said youre an idiot. You can be an alcoholic and out perform someone.  What does out performing someone have to do with with being mentally disabled?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

plus i think that WHITES dominated in exploring and discovery of new undiscovered worlds on this planet Ace .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




You are the moron...you take left wing propaganda against whatever Conservative group or institution.....and accept it...without any thought...

Report: Young vets are more successful than their civilian peers

Young veterans are better educated, better paid and better off than many of their civilian peers, which researchers believe could be due to their military service.

The analysis, released by The Graduate Center at the City University of New York earlier this month, cuts against public perception of veterans struggling to adjust to post-military life. Researchers examined a decade of economic and demographic trends among veterans who served during the post-Sept. 11 era, and found that generally “the news is good.”

“On the whole, 9/11 era veterans performed well above the national average in most socio-economic categories,” the report stated. “The data indicate that between 2005 and 2015 employment, income, and educational attainment rates were consistently higher, and poverty rates consistently lower, than general nationwide rates.

Suicide Rates Among Active Duty Service Members Compared with Civilian Counterparts, 2005–2014

The number of active component (AC) service members whose manner of death was certified as suicide was determined for specific age and sex groups for each year from 2005 to 2014. Indirect standardization was then used to determine the expected number of suicides for each age/sex group, based on the U.S. suicide rates for the corresponding age/sex groups obtained from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s Web-based Injury Statistics Query and Reporting System. Although suicide rates among U.S. active duty Service Members were found to increase between 2005 and 2009,* overall age- and sex-adjusted AC suicide rates were lower than or comparable to civilian rates every year of the study period. *


When suicide numbers were analyzed within specific age and sex categories, there was a significant association between higher suicide incidence and AC military status for 17–29-yr-old females in 2010, 2012, and 2014, and a significant association between lower suicide incidence and AC military status for 25–49 -yr-old males in some years.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> plus i think that WHITES dominated in exploring and discovery of new undiscovered worlds on this planet Ace .


See this is why I laugh when people tell me white people are smart. 

Theres only one world per planet.   Besides the planet was long discovered by other people while you guys were still in the caves of southern france.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Why you always act so stupid?

Functional mental illness - Oxford Medicine


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > plus i think that WHITES dominated in exploring and discovery of new undiscovered worlds on this planet Ace .
> ...


---------------------------------------------  disagree but let me also add that it took WHITES to develop the worlds on this planet  .    Plus as i said , WHITES are the minority group among the world races  Ace .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

So... you had 6 law enforcement officers actually in the bar at the time of the attack....and so far, it looks like they all had to leave their guns at home...because it was a bar...and a gun free zone....

Just Freaking pitiful....

Six Off-Duty Police Officers Were Inside Borderline Bar When Shooting Started | Breitbart


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Nope. Whites were taught civilization from Blacks and other people of color. Thats why Blacks were the first to use antibiotics and produce carbon steel.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

California....has this much gun control....

And the guy didn't use an AR-15...the anti gunners are still crying about that one..

At Least 12 People Shot and Killed in CA Dance Bar

*California has universal background checks, gun registration requirements, gun confiscation laws, a 10-day waiting period on gun purchases, an “assault weapons” ban, a minimum firearm purchase age of 21, a ban on campus carry, a “good cause” restriction for concealed carry, and controls on the purchase of ammunition, among other things.*

_AWR_


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> So... you had 6 law enforcement officers actually in the bar at the time of the attack....and so far, it looks like they all had to leave their guns at home...because it was a bar...and a gun free zone....
> 
> Just Freaking pitiful....
> 
> Six Off-Duty Police Officers Were Inside Borderline Bar When Shooting Started | Breitbart


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Moron...Africa still has slavery.......you doofus.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> California....has this much gun control....
> 
> And the guy didn't use an AR-15...the anti gunners are still crying about that one..
> 
> ...


No. They are angry because stupid fuckers like you have no problem with mentally ill people buying guns.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Moron...so does the US you fucking idiot.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

i mean , look at America .   All it was was TREES and land , water , desert and mountains .   A few WHITE ' MEN '  known as Americas Founders came along , settled the land , formed a government , founded Americas laws and ways of doing thing and 'voila'  we lucky Americans end up living in the best Nation that the world has ever seen .   The Nation that much older societies third world people , fight , lie , die and murder to get into Ace .


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


Now they're dealing with a forest fire.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i mean , look at America .   All it was was TREES and land , water , desert and mountains .   A few WHITE ' MEN '  known as Americas Founders came along , settled the land , formed a government , founded Americas laws and ways of doing thing and 'voila'  we lucky Americans end up living in the best Nation that the world has ever seen .   The Nation that much older societies third world people , fight , lie , die and murder to get into Ace .


Without Blacks, NA's and Asians. Whites would have died out or the US would still be a penal colony.  Even the idea of america was stolen from the Iroquois Nation.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > California....has this much gun control....
> ...


------------------------------------------   you ASSUME mentally ill people but until they break the law and are proved guilty they are innocent of any crime and you can't arrest and detain people on ASSUMPTION of mental illness Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


He was definitely mentally ill. He had been arrested and seen for mental issues.

*"A mental health specialist with the crisis team met with him and felt he might be suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder. But after speaking with him, they decided not to detain him under laws that allow for the temporary detention of people with psychiatric issues."*


----------



## gipper (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


That damn Trump!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


------------------------------------------------  oh yeah , maybe it'll spread to 'los angeles'  .   And 'thousand oaks' sucks anyway .    Its the same as 'los angeles' except for a political border  Billo .


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

gipper said:


> That damn Trump!


Is it too late to blame Bush?


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ------------------------------------------------  oh yeah , maybe it'll spread to 'los angeles'  .   And 'thousand oaks' sucks anyway .    Its the same as 'los angeles' except for a political border  Billo .


I live in Long Beach.


----------



## Clementine (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...




Many attacks in our country, and around the world, lead to one belief system.     It's not a belief in the 2nd amendment.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 8, 2018)

Rustic said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



I guess it just doesn't work that way in California.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------------------------------------   means nothing , the let him go as they should have done Ace .


----------



## MindWars (Nov 8, 2018)

Las Vegas shooting survivors were inside Thousand Oaks bar, friends say

Nothing fishy here


----------



## JGalt (Nov 8, 2018)

August West said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Just the presence of a firearm stopped most of those attacks. Most of them aren't even reported either.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 227666
> 
> Las Vegas shooting survivors were inside Thousand Oaks bar, friends say
> 
> Nothing fishy here


Goddamn it. Please stop. Las Vegas is a frequent spot for people that live in southern cal you idiot.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Clementine said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


------------------------------------------   thank you , good to see if what i assumed is correct .  Looks like a CONVERT doing his work eh ??


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



What will make this country safe again ?

Take away people's guns ?

What if he walks in with an IED and sets it off.....

Well, at least he didn't have a gun.

What will make this country safe ?

Please tell me what.  And tell me how in the hell you think your legislator is going to make it happen.

If your answer is "remove guns"....you are clueless.


----------



## hjmick (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




First, the fires are in Simi Valley and the other one started in Santa Rosa Valley and is burning in to Newbury Park...


Second, Thousand Oaks is nothing like Los Angeles. I lived in Thousand Oaks _(and surrounding communities)_ for many years, it may as well be on the other side of the world from Los Angeles.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


Is it easier to get an IED or a gun?


----------



## gipper (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > That damn Trump!
> ...


Not a chance.  That stinking cocksucker.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



An IED.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

Clementine said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



The right wing fake news rumor mill is already going and the victims are not even cold yet. So the shooter was an Islamic convert that frequented a hill billy bar. 

FACT CHECK: Was the Borderline Bar Shooter Identified as a Middle Eastern Man Named Abu Al-Hom Kreuzi?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ------------------------------------------------  oh yeah , maybe it'll spread to 'los angeles'  .   And 'thousand oaks' sucks anyway .    Its the same as 'los angeles' except for a political border  Billo .
> ...


----------------------------------  also the SAME as 'los angeles' Billo .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

hjmick said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------  same thing , part of the big city same as 'long beach' and 'van nuys' .    Separation is simply political borders and maybe a few blocks .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------- smarten up eh Ace .   Perhaps a CONVERT that went to the HILLBILLY bar to murder the hillbillies  Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


Dont be foolish ace. Thats not even the same person.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

don't be foolish and smarten up Ace but the possible jihadi and muslim convert had targeted the hillbilly bars hillbilly patrons for murder and thats why the possible muslim convert went there  Ace .


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2018)

This was entirely avoidable.

He had an episode that very morning.  A crisis team was dispatched to deal with him.  They took his guns. Talked to him. Pronounced him safe and gave his guns back. 

This is a failure of the system that liberals said would keep us safe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 8, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Dude, why are you arguing with Captain Kirk?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...




not if you are a leftard with a cause


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 8, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




just in the  city proper of chicago 

this year to date 

Shot & Killed: *430*
Shot & Wounded: *2184*
Total Shot: *2614*
Total Homicides: *506*

so yeah it is rare


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Nov 8, 2018)

A few questions that need to be answered:

When , where and how did he acquire the weapon?

When where and how did he acquire the high capacity clip for the weapon? 

What was the nature of his previous encounters with law enforcement and what was the outcome of each?

Where and when did he have involvement with  mental health professionals-including the VA- and did they act appropriately in terms of notifying authorities for purposes of approval to purchase/ possess a weapon? 

What is the content of his social media posts ?

Until we have some of these answers, we might as well all just shut the fuck up,


----------



## airplanemechanic (Nov 8, 2018)

Clementine said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



That's not even the same guy, he has a totally different nose. Nice fail. Oh yea, his name was Ian David Long, not David Ian Long. Total fucking fail.

Snopes says it's bullshit:

FACT CHECK: Was the Borderline Bar Shooter Identified as a Middle Eastern Man Named Abu Al-Hom Kreuzi?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

who cares about these details , the guy , possible muslim convert did some 'jihad' and shot some hillbillies at a hillbilly bar .      What else matters .   Though 'soc media' might be interesting if he divulges his possible muslim conversion PP .


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Yes... you have to focus like a laser on the murder rate, since the gun control laws in Britain do not decrease gun crime there


Gun crime in the UK is a fraction of that in the US. Remove the mote from you own eye.


----------



## tigerred59 (Nov 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


*Treat mental illness? If that's the case, than lets start with the Trump...but we can't do that because Trump is just defending himself, he's not crazy. Listen, at some point as much as white people don't want to admit it, at some point we have to conclude that some people are just evil and yes its a mental issue, but anybody that takes a innocent life, whether its a cop killing unarmed black men just because or white men, who have the world at their finger tips, committing these mass murders, these people are just evil and need to be marginalized, investigated before they kill and dealt with. We can't keep making excuses for white men, when muslims, negro's and illegals are vilified and profiled.*


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i mean , look at America . All it was was TREES and land , water , desert and mountains .


Yeah, it was empty, no one there at all.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

To heck with how foreigners do things CNM .   As i have said , USA has about 310 million Americans and all but 12 or 13 went to bed last night , woke up this morning and went to work or school  CNM .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

cnm said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i mean , look at America . All it was was TREES and land , water , desert and mountains .
> ...


-----------------------------------   yep , ripe for the picking , same as 'new zealand' and 'australia'  CNM .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

This thread CLEARLY shows that....

1). Leftist do not actually care about lives
2). Guns are statistically a very small fraction of the causes of death in America
3). Most leftists are agenda zombies, simply parroting what their masters have told them to.
4). Their goal is not safety....it is total and complete gun confiscation


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

hjmick said:


> First, the fires are in Simi Valley and the other one started in Santa Rosa Valley and is burning in to Newbury Park...
> 
> 
> Second, Thousand Oaks is nothing like Los Angeles. I lived in Thousand Oaks _(and surrounding communities)_ for many years, it may as well be on the other side of the world from Los Angeles.


The Rams may not be able to practice tomorrow, because of this fire!


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ----------------------------------  also the SAME as 'los angeles' Billo .


Not if you live in Long Beach.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 8, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ---------------------------------------------------  same thing , part of the big city same as 'long beach' and 'van nuys' .    Separation is simply political borders and maybe a few blocks .


I bet that person who shot up that bar was a conservative Trump fan?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

point number 2 and 4 are the important points to me ,   especially point number 2 as its true that people die everyday all day long of many different causes and we do not attempt to take away their Government Granted PERMISSIONS to drive , ride motorcycles , over eat , over drink but a few thousand gun deaths per year and THEY , the ENEMY libs and 'dems' tries to reduce Americans God Given RIGHT and Constitutional RIGHT to Effective Self Defense and Gun use and ownership for other Constitutional purposes   Basic .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---------------------------------------------------  same thing , part of the big city same as 'long beach' and 'van nuys' .    Separation is simply political borders and maybe a few blocks .
> ...


-----------------------------  you can bet anything you like but if you had any brains the last thing you'd be braggin about is that you live in 'long beach'  kalifornia  Billo .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---------------------------------------------------  same thing , part of the big city same as 'long beach' and 'van nuys' .    Separation is simply political borders and maybe a few blocks .
> ...



That's because you're a Plantation dwelling partisan HACK all the way.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > First, the fires are in Simi Valley and the other one started in Santa Rosa Valley and is burning in to Newbury Park...
> ...


-------------------------------------------   GOOD News  Billo !!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 8, 2018)

tigerred59 said:


> *Treat mental illness? If that's the case, than lets start with the Trump...but we can't do that because Trump is just defending himself, he's not crazy. Listen, at some point as much as white people don't want to admit it, at some point we have to conclude that some people are just evil and yes its a mental issue, but anybody that takes a innocent life, whether its a cop killing unarmed black men just because or white men, who have the world at their finger tips, committing these mass murders, these people are just evil and need to be marginalized, investigated before they kill and dealt with. We can't keep making excuses for white men, when muslims, negro's and illegals are vilified and profiled.*



Can we be fair here?

Black men also have it pretty damn good in this country...in fact...wasn't one President recently?  Aren't you a black gay man?

Show me ONE OTHER NATION ANYWHERE that has anywhere NEAR the number of rich black athletes, music stars and movie stars as the USA.
You can't because there is no other that comes ANYWHERE NEAR close.

(Denzel is my MAN!!!)

You see, the opportunity is there.

Don't blame whitey if black men choose to do things that get them vilified and profiled.
And btw....my skin is white and I've been profiled and fucked over by white cops myself.  yep, "some" of them are pure trash.
So get off the "poor us victims" mentality.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> A few questions that need to be answered:
> 
> When , where and how did he acquire the weapon?
> 
> ...



No, no one need to shut the fuck up when discussing stuff and you prove my point when someone points out something you dislike you and old lady are the first people to call for revoking someone freedom of speech!

It is those like you and her that start crying about mass shootings but then refuse to accept reality that LEO and the State failed again to use the laws they already have!

Orlando shooting could have been prevented had agencies communicated with each other seeing at one time the shooter was on a watch list.

As for the shooting in California it could have been prevented but hey let pass more laws or better yet tell the House, Senate, Oval Office and States to pass that Amendment repealing the Second Amendment and if not then why don't you and those like you shut the fuck up once and for all!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... you have to focus like a laser on the murder rate, since the gun control laws in Britain do not decrease gun crime there
> ...



And their population size is a fraction of our size.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> point number 2 and 4 are the important points to me ,   especially point number 2 as its true that people die everyday all day long of many different causes and we do not attempt to take away their Government Granted PERMISSIONS to drive , ride motorcycles , over eat , over drink but a few thousand gun deaths per year and THEY , the ENEMY libs and 'dems' tries to reduce Americans God Given RIGHT and Constitutional RIGHT to Effective Self Defense and Gun use and ownership for other Constitutional purposes   Basic .



A person that can defend themselves is the greatest threat to tyranny.

Old Lady made the damn mistake claiming she can defeat tyranny with education and her intellect but when I pointed out Trotsky stupidity by thinking he was smarter than Stalin, well noticed she went silent quickly.

Also notice when it is pointed out the guy disobeyed the laws the progressive left want us to be silent and not discuss the possible failures because if any failure then it ruins their argument that more laws will help.

As I pointed out the progressive left want to do away with our rights from owning firearms to what we say and in this thread there are great examples!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> So what? Stop letting loons and killers out of prison.



Or we stop letting loons own guns... but that's the NRA top market.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2018)

ColonelAngus said:


> Doesn’t California have the best gun laws?
> 
> This couldn’t have happened in California because liberals have made California a perfect state.



Actually, no, the best gun laws are in Europe and Japan where they don't let civilians own them.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman.  I can lift two gallons of milk with effort.  Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me?  Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?  Because I am the only kind of person that all your stupid gun laws disarm - not the criminals, not the rapists, not the murderers and mass shooters - but innocent, largely defenseless, people like me. 

Of course, I'm quite sure not one of you virtue signaling shit posters have a reason, it's all a game to you idiots.  What shit hole kind of life you folks want for American's when you literally take away their means and right to defend themselves from murderers?  While also barking for open boarders and unlimited unvetted immigration from criminally destroyed nations.  While opening the jail cell doors to let repeat criminals roam the streets.  While breaking down the fucking doors of media personalities, beating people with bike locks, breaking car and store windows, and calling everyone you disagree with Nazi's.  Trying to ban any alternate opinions or beliefs.  Someday you fuckers will realize that you are everything you pretend to hate...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman. I can lift two gallons of milk with effort. Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me? Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?



Because a gun in your home is 43 times more likely to kill a member of your household than a bad guy... that's why.  

Same reason we don't want you protecting yourself with a rabid pit-bull...the solution is worse than the problem.


----------



## sparky (Nov 9, 2018)

the usual paradox then, eh?

~S~


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

cwise76 said:


> His glock has an extended magazine- so instead of holding ten bullets  it probably held twenty or something like that. Lean mean human killing machine. Unless you’re dropping out of a helicopter getting ready to ice Osama Bin Laden put  a ban on that fucking garbage right there. For fucks sake so many families ripped apart. So sad



You do know that magazines of more than 10 rounds are illegal in CA don't you?

Gee a piece of shit murderer broke the law

Who would of thought?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman. I can lift two gallons of milk with effort. Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me? Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?
> ...



Still spouting that same old debunked bullshit huh?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



And no gun control freak will ever respond to any post that points out that fact.

The murder rate in NH has been the lowest in the country for a decade or more and yet they have far more lax gun laws than CA but no gun control nut ever seems to want to speculate on why


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



*If everyone is free no one will be safe*

those are your words not mine.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Still spouting that same old debunked bullshit huh?



As long as it remains true, it's like showing a cross to a vampire.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Issa said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...



Mass killings account for 1% of all murders

So tell me why is it worse to be killed by a gun than a knife or any other of a thousand ways?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Still spouting that same old debunked bullshit huh?
> ...


 It's not true and it never has been true


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


There was a time I lioved with in walking distance of this bar. I do not remember any bar being in that plaza when I lived there. while I do not have the names of the victomes I likely knew some. There is no way to end killings in total. This will never happen.  I personally would rather be able to shoot back in this situation. I would like to quit naming the perp after word. Killing the right to bear arms will not stop this. I do not have solutions currently but I am thinking about it.


----------



## sparky (Nov 9, 2018)

paradox skull dude....


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

I've never liked the use of the term civilian. That kind of language presupposes that American citizens are beneath government.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

cnm said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Thinks folks are contradicting themselves
> ...


Bullshit.

He knows what the scientific method is, where it should be applied, and where it is not useful.  Just refusing to fall for or entertain establishment Argument from authority - Wikipedia doesn't mean one is an affront to "science."

I'm sure you are the affront to science. 

Dale is well aware of what is science, and what is the unwarranted worship of science.

I'm quite sure you are just another scientismist, and are yourself, unaware of it.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


And as the recent mail bomber showed us, making bombs that work isn't as easy as it sounds.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


so give names and details


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


but making bombs that won't blow up is as easy as calling baking soda anthrax


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

depotoo said:


> She actually claimed they were all from here. Only one posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my research, I came up with no evidence that any of them did.

Do we know from the administration that one of them did?  Or is it just rumor?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Britain has increasing gun crime as does Australia
> ...


so again I ask you

why is it worse to be killed by a murderer using a gun than a murderer using a knife or a rock or his bare hands or any of a thousand other ways to be murdered?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman.  I can lift two gallons of milk with effort.  Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me?  Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?  Because I am the only kind of person that all your stupid gun laws disarm - not the criminals, not the rapists, not the murderers and mass shooters - but innocent, largely defenseless, people like me.
> 
> Of course, I'm quite sure not one of you virtue signaling shit posters have a reason, it's all a game to you idiots.  What shit hole kind of life you folks want for American's when you literally take away their means and right to defend themselves from murderers?  While also barking for open boarders and unlimited unvetted immigration from criminally destroyed nations.  While opening the jail cell doors to let repeat criminals roam the streets.  While breaking down the fucking doors of media personalities, beating people with bike locks, breaking car and store windows, and calling everyone you disagree with Nazi's.  Trying to ban any alternate opinions or beliefs.  Someday you fuckers will realize that you are everything you pretend to hate...



Gun owners in America outnumber any men who would be sent by the government to confiscate them 10,000 to 1. 

Nobody will be taking anyone's guns. No yesterday. Not today. Not tomorrow. Not any day.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ----------------------------------  also the SAME as 'los angeles' Billo .
> ...


Be safe, Billo.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

MindWars said:


> View attachment 227666
> 
> Las Vegas shooting survivors were inside Thousand Oaks bar, friends say
> 
> Nothing fishy here


It's that god awful country music maybe they should start listening to the blues


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 9, 2018)

*Gun bans and gun confiscation only disarm the innocent victims, not the criminals and terrorist.*


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


How many people would Ian David Long have murdered if he had been armed with a rock?  Or his bare hands?  Or a knife?
Do you think he would have killed a dozen people?
That is the biggest problem with guns.  It kills the most people with the least effort.  Even obtaining the weapon itself is simple in this country.   And you don't even have to get close enough to get punched in the nose.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


you can buy everything you need to make an IED in the supermarket


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You really gonna crochet that pillow, OL? I'd like to see that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...


here we go again you are concentrating on 1% of all murders

99 times more people are murdered outside of mass shooting events


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman.  I can lift two gallons of milk with effort.  Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me?  Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?  Because I am the only kind of person that all your stupid gun laws disarm - not the criminals, not the rapists, not the murderers and mass shooters - but innocent, largely defenseless, people like me.
> ...



Keep thinking that while the left lunatics take over...

The reality is that even if we know it's fucking unconstitutional we are not going to shoot our innocent boys in blue when the mother fuckers order them to disarm us.  It will happen because this is no longer desired to be a free nation by the majority.  Fucking sad, but that's the reality of it.  The communists won.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... you have to focus like a laser on the murder rate, since the gun control laws in Britain do not decrease gun crime there
> ...


and more people get stabbed to death in London than get killed in NYC by any means

People kill people
People have always killed people
People will always kill people

Now knowing this to be a fact as irrefutable as gravity why don't you want the ability to protect yourself from the single most violent animal that ever walked the earth with the best means possible, a firearm?


----------



## night_son (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Some people armed only with their bare hands and feet, a knife, a spear--a flint knife, tomahawk or rock could kill dozens in a crowd before many in the crowd became aware of the killing.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > point number 2 and 4 are the important points to me ,   especially point number 2 as its true that people die everyday all day long of many different causes and we do not attempt to take away their Government Granted PERMISSIONS to drive , ride motorcycles , over eat , over drink but a few thousand gun deaths per year and THEY , the ENEMY libs and 'dems' tries to reduce Americans God Given RIGHT and Constitutional RIGHT to Effective Self Defense and Gun use and ownership for other Constitutional purposes   Basic .
> ...


I went silent yesterday because as usual you are spouting your right wing bullshit tapes instead of listening to what I said.  I don't expect anyone to agree, but if you want to talk, at least address what I said.  I told you why the second amendment is a useless and counterproductive measure.

I also tried to suggest other options for getting our violence problem under control, but you have been conveniently dismissing all that because the NRA has apparently not given you sound bytes for those.

You just go on calling me stupid in as many ways as you can and then you start pulling in Stalin and Trotsky?  WTF?  C'mon Bruce.  Put your feet on the ground and focus if you want to have a discussion.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

night_son said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Night_son, give it a rest.  You have been watching far too many movies.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Keep thinking that while the left lunatics take over...
> 
> The reality is that even if we know it's fucking unconstitutional we are not going to shoot our innocent boys in blue when the mother fuckers order them to disarm us.  It will happen because this is no longer desired to be a free nation by the majority.  Fucking sad, but that's the reality of it.  The communists won.



Well. The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time...


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Keep thinking that while the left lunatics take over...
> ...



I'm sure my husband would join in that watering, but what about me.  Problem with CW 2.0 is the government is lost so it's a moot point :/


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


I'm sorry, evenflow.

I don't think we will ever end all killings, either, but we can end mass shootings, at least make them "rare" again--once a decade instead of once a week.  I agree with you about notoriety for the shooter, but you had to want to know who it was and why, didn't you?  Now that we know, sink him into infamy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > They shoulda armed themselves.
> ...



There are different levels of shooters.  What they walked into was a Combat Marine Veteran who was at the top of his game.  They were just plain outclassed.  Even a Swat Team would have had real problems dealing with him.  People were going to die regardless even those wearing bullet proof vests and armed with the Colt LE AR-15s.  Thank what ever God or Gods you pray to that he did not have easy access to an AR-15 and 30 round mags or the body count would have topped more than 100 with his skill set.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


1% of all murders occur in mass shootings

1%

if anything else caused 1% of something anyone with a brain would say it's pretty rare and wouldn't obsess about it


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



1. Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA.

2. You have stated fuck the second amendment,  so right there you admit you want it gone and any other solutions are moot.

3. You are the idiot that believe teaching children that killing is wrong and believe it has never been done before or is not being taught right now, so tell me how many more times must we tell society seeing it does not give a damn!

4. You want to revoke my rights while thinking criminals will obey and as usual you forget criminals are like you and never learn from their damn mistakes!

5. Calling on LEO to do their job is like rolling the dice and you might get their fat ass to do their job but usually the local donut shop is more important.

6. My point about Trotsky is he believed like you and is dead because a tyrant had him killed in Mexico. It is not my damn fault you are too ignorant to read world history and learn from the past.

7. You do not have the votes in the Senate to change the Constitutuon and only hold the House and Senators like Manchin will never vote to repeal the Second Amendment and he is fucking Democrat!

8. Your fake outrage because MSM told you about the shooting is cute but where the fuck is MSM when kids daily get killed in Chicago which has also strict gun control laws?

9. Your responses have been total bullshit as usual when it come to gun control and you have no interest in hearing the other side suggestions because of your narrow minded way of thinking is the only way you will accept!

10. Now get your head out of your ass and ask why LEO and the State of California failed to enforce the laws they already have and then explain to me why those like you believe more laws will get them to do their jobs?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

....


JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman. I can lift two gallons of milk with effort. Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me? Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?
> ...



Instead of trying to take care of someone else, why not take care of yourself.

PERSONAL FUCKING RESPONSIBILITY.

Who cares?  It is not the government's or the nanny state's business to protect folks from every conceivable harm.  We are adult's, not children.

Let the stupid die for their mistakes, let their children parish for their own idiocy.

I thought the left liked Darwin?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I did want to know, but that want does not supercede the want to not make that fuck famous.


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman. I can lift two gallons of milk with effort. Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me? Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?
> ...


...but only applies to dumb people.  Are you one of them?


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Three things will happen.
> 
> 1) We will find out everyone in this person's life knew he was crazy.
> 2) We will find he was able to amass a lot of firepower with little or no trouble.
> 3) 2AGuy and other NRA shills will be on here spamming the thread with their gun "Facts" that are anything but.


We won't find out that Big Pharma and his doctor filled him with synthetic drugs that likely are the cause.  As is the case with most mass shooters.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



MSM told her guns are bad, so she refuses to look at the actual stats about mass shootings.

She refuses to take into account America population size and that we are Fifty States and some States population are larger than most countries in the World.

She believe that making more laws will finally convince criminals that breaking them will stop killings.

What she has yet to learn is Cain and Able story tell me at least humans never learn and their lust for blood and death can never be taught out of them...


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


How do you know what he had access to?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I addressed your false perception about the uselessness of the 2nd Amendment.

Perhaps you need to revisit it?  It was by the authority on world history, by that guy, Carroll Quigley, that is telling you the truth behind the corporate media conditioning you to the reason why you really want to get rid of it?

Did you watch that video?  Breaking News - 12 Dead in Mass Shooting at So.Cal Bar

Minute 8:00, remember?  You never addressed it.  Why not?  That is the authority on world history, he told us, remember, crucial to a nation's liberty?  

Who are you to dispute that?  Some professor at Harvard now?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Three things will happen.
> ...



Great point there!

How many of these nutters are on medication that has alter their perception in life and if the person stop taking them they go full nutter?

What should be looked at is the pill pushing industry and their peddlers!


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No, it's not that.

She thinks none of that is really the issue, she doesn't see the need for the 2nd Amendment.  We are not having a conversation.  She is comparing our nation with other nation's that don't have  a 2nd Amendment.  She wants our right to bear arms gone, that is what the media is telling folks, that we don't need it.

All I want her to address is these two videos, as the world authority on history has written, an armed people is a free people;

Breaking News - 12 Dead in Mass Shooting at So.Cal Bar

. .. . and there is no denying, America has more free speech, and more liberty than any other nation.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


He doesn’t, The shooter probably figured that and was probably right he would the drop on people quicker with a pistol than a rifle. All of that shooting was done in very close quarters which suits a pistol better than A rifle.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

_Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA._
Ignore the dead, ignore the mass shootings because Cain killed Abel.  Ignore the dead because I want my gun (I never said I would take your gun away -- I said the right for every single citizen in this country to own guns in order to protect us from a government that goes wild and wants to put its boot on our necks is insane.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yep, Other countries do not have the right to firearm ownership, or the right to freedom of speech


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Well then if she feel that way then why should she have the right to vote or freedom of speech?

Speech causes more hatred and voting allow the ignorant to vote themselves into a dictatorship,  so maybe we should just get rid of those two things first...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA._
> Ignore the dead, ignore the mass shootings because Cain killed Abel.  Ignore the dead because I want my gun (I never said I would take your gun away -- I said the right for every single citizen in this country to own guns in order to protect us from a government that goes wild and wants to put its boot on our necks is insane.


you don't even want people to own guns for self defense


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I notice that too.

Like clock work, the corporate media ALWAYS harps on the guns, but because of HIPAA laws, no one ever questions what mood altering drugs these killers are on.


Ever since the passage of the ACA, these shootings have sky rocketed by poor, uneducated, mentally unstable desperate folks, but the corporate press hasn't been telling the brain dead public anything about that.

 . . . and I suspect it has to do with the drugs that the community mental health providers are putting them on.

And BIG PHARMA wants the profits and wants THAT kept quiet.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> I'm sure my husband would join in that watering, but what about me.  Problem with CW 2.0 is the government is lost so it's a moot point :/



Yeah. I talk a lot of shit about fighting back against they tyrants just on principle alone, but you're right, we're too far gone. Our government has been lost for a long time. We're 22 trillion in debt, our dollar is worth 4 cents, the market is gonna collapse by default any year now, and given the dependence on the massive welfare state we run, when the government runs out of money to steal and when they've totally devalued the dollar to the point that they  cant print any more, when the people have nothing else to lose, they'll lose it in the streets. Notwithstanding the fact that we've drifted into a true police state. I wanna be as far away from that as possible. Personally, I plan on being out of the country before they finally tank it. I'm prepared to make the move, and I will. Though, I was hoping they'd get their wall up sooner to keep the zombies and the jackboots contained.

There's too many other nice countries in the world to want to hang around this powder keg. And it's all manufactured from the top down. The more I think on it, the more I believe they want to use the media to create unrest and to go after the guns because they know they can't keep patching that bubble. It's literally the biggest bubbe in the history if mankind. There will be civil unrrest, the likes this country has never known.

I plan to be on the outside and watching the smoke rise from afar. Maybe sipping on those blue fruity things with the little pink umbrellas in em.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA._
> Ignore the dead, ignore the mass shootings because Cain killed Abel.  Ignore the dead because I want my gun (I never said I would take your gun away -- I said the right for every single citizen in this country to own guns in order to protect us from a government that goes wild and wants to put its boot on our necks is insane.


Progressives do not get to determine what the laws on firearm ownership are... because they are not qualified.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> _Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA._
> Ignore the dead, ignore the mass shootings because Cain killed Abel.  Ignore the dead because I want my gun (I never said I would take your gun away -- I said the right for every single citizen in this country to own guns in order to protect us from a government that goes wild and wants to put its boot on our necks is insane.



Again, show where I am spewing what the NRA said and you did say fuck the second amendment, so fuck your freedom of speech and right to vote!

Also you are too ignorant to know that even with the best damn equipment our military and even Russia military have and had a hell of a time in Afghanistan, so learn something and yes a shotgun can do wonders in a fire fight...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I tried watching it, Mr. Beale, but I listened to quite a bit of it and did not see that it was addressing the second amendment.  I don't agree with how you view the world's affairs.  Sorry.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA._
> ...


Especially when the vast majority of military folk are pro second amendment, And would tell the federal government to fuck off.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



MSM is own by those pushing the pills. You can not go a show without seeing some ad for some pill, so it does not make me wonder at all...

Old Lady seem like the type that would put a kid on a pill to keep them quiet and then blame the gun when the kid goes nuts.

Yes, I am being a dick now.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Please show what I have written is anywhere near what the NRA will tell it members to say because my bet is I am too liberal minded for the NRA._
> ...


Yes, Bruce, FUCK THE SECOND AMENDMENT!
I told you why, but by all means, keep repeating yourself.
I didn't say no one should own a gun, but it should be a privilege, not a right born to every citizen in this country regardless.  Guns are not holy, imo.  They are for one thing only, to kill.  People should have some respect for THAT.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


_and there is no denying, America has more free speech, and more liberty than any other nation._
Something has gone wrong.  Is it perhaps that we have let those two things take precedence over responsibility for a safe and sane society?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Most gun owners do have respect for their right, and to say they do not show your damn ignorance!

So fuck your right to vote and freedom of speech seeing you hate my right to own a gun.

Your speech can cause more deaths than me owning a damn firearm and so could your damn vote!

And it has!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Then I suggest you call repealing your right to free speech and right to vote...

I can prove more people die because of your vote by showing you the wars you support and hate speech by our politicians beside Trump!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Someone is shooting up a high school in North Carolina this morning, Bruce.  When are you people gonna stop your knee jerk reactions and think this over?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure my husband would join in that watering, but what about me.  Problem with CW 2.0 is the government is lost so it's a moot point :/
> ...



I partially agree, but I think you are being naive.

When the US goes, the rest of the world is going with it.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure my husband would join in that watering, but what about me.  Problem with CW 2.0 is the government is lost so it's a moot point :/
> ...



Same.  I sometimes dream that all us sane people who actually believe in the American Dream this nation was founded on just up and moved to some shithole nation and take it over - we can keep the communism out this time, not let it fester and destroy everything this time...  Pipe dreams of people who actually care about their kids, grandkids, etc. maybe.  Too many on the right think they can win over human nature (Greed, envy, etc.) but they're just fooling themselves to a sad demise.  I figure there's a lot of us that'll survive the end of the US though, I mean it's going to ruin the world for a while - but that's going to open up a lot of power vacuums in other nations.  It is entirely possible that if we smart survivors spread out across the world we could actually make the world a better place after the collapse by plugging those vacuums.  It might actually be better in the end.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



See my post above son.  You're right, the world it going with the US, but we will make it through, after the left and the idiots turn on each other and kill each other for not agreeing 100%...  We will survive, they will not.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Really?

If found out the individual was not to have the guns when will you finally blame the LEO for their failure?

Never as usual!

Also if the individual is on a pill when will you blame the pill pushers?

Never as usual!

So tell me old lady how many more laws do you need to feel safe?

When will you get the Second Amendment repealed and while at it I demand your right to free speech and vote to be repealed because they are more dangerous!

So as you use those shootings go hide in a damn closet you pathetic excuse of a human!


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why do you want to give up your right to self defense?  Have you bothered to study the history of this issue?  If you had, you would know what a terrible idea this is.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> I partially agree, but I think you are being naive.
> 
> When the US goes, the rest of the world is going with it.



Yeah. That's true. It's why it's so important to make sure one is really prepared to make the move. There's a lot to say about that. That's a little deeper discussion than that of the nature of this thread, though.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



She believe that she can outsmart a tyrant.

That Russia, China and many other nations never thought of that...

Notice she can not argue how her vote has cost lives along with the freedom of speech but why she really want the second amendment gone is to do what I am suggesting for her.

She fear our right to speak freely and vote but as long as society has firearms she can not oppress us.


----------



## Votto (Nov 9, 2018)

sparky said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Something has to be done to stop this. Not just talk this time. It is time to actually do something. January approaches. Make sure your legislators know what you think will help make this country SAFE AGAIN.
> ...



Opt for prison.

No one is armed, everyone gets a free meal, no one has to work, you get free health care, free shelter, and every day is gay pride day.

It's a liberal utopia.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...




Local crafts fair buying XMS gifts and "we have done something terribly wrong in this country"  probably were funny yesterday morning......along with all your other posts here and elsewhere.    I did nothing wrong.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Read through this link, then get back to me:

SparkNotes: Lord of the Flies


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Well, I appreciate your approach, gipper.  I made the choice early in my life not to protect myself with a firearm and I have never changed my mind.  I was not aware that a lot of other countries had ever had an automatic right to own guns emblazoned in their Constitution.  In retrospect, I think THAT may have been a terrible idea.  Certainly, the resistance to restricting ownership to responsible and stable people has been a terrible idea and if people don't start compromising on this, I think the threat of the 2nd going away is going to become more real.
My position on guns has always been radical and I have no hope whatsoever of ever seeing my country agree with me.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Again, you just stated your position is radical, so no one will ever convince you how wrong you are!

Maybe if you stop your hate speech on all sides, giving people pills for everything, and enforce the laws you have, well just maybe shit will change, but of course you will just want gun owners to give in when the majority of us did nothing wrong!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I don't know who you're talking about, but it sure as hell isn't me, so all your babble is senseless.


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well if history can be used as our guide, I too would expect the 2A to disappear.  After all, the ruling class demands it and they usually get what they want.  The consequences of this, again if history is our guide, will be rather harmful to the American people.  Once criminals and the government (one and the same) are the only one's armed, well we know what happens....if history is our guide.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The authorities were at this guys house how many times?  Living with mommy cause you need $55K to live alone with car in CA.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I cannot compensate for your lack of attention span, it is not slick corporate media, dumbed down to the lowest common denominator.  It is intellectual reasoning.  If you think this is bad, try reading some of the stuff our founders wrote!

The first part of the video establishes the History and Credentials of Georgetown Professor Carroll Quigley's book, _Tragedy and Hope: A History of the World in Our Time, _how it came to be, Gatto's research into the issue, and why folks know so little.  Towards the end of the video, we get the statement about the right to bear arms and it's significance vis-a-vie liberty and a free people.

I appreciate your admission that this content is beyond your ability to grasp, and how it conflicts with the dominant paradigm you have been immersed in your whole life.  The very first part of the video actually addresses that.  It should concern you.  The dominant paradigm is paid for by commercial advertisers because it was bought up by the oligarchs.  That is how the very beginning of the video starts out, with the minutes being read into the congressional record by Congressmen Calloway, of the media being bought up by the Rockefellers.  Our media is no different today.  It is all owned by 6 giant entities.

This is pretty much why the controllers of society, (the folks that run DARPA) have given us things like twitter and FB, they count on folks having shortened attention spans and limited critical reasoning.  (text messaging, 140 character count, etc.)

Limit the exchange of ideas, limit freedom.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Quote some of my hate speech for me, Bruce.  I mean real hate speech, as actually defined.  My words.
Get back to me.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




belevie it or not, they allowed underage with black X stamped on back of hand.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




homemade full auto 9mms are really popular in gun free UK


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Only if you watch too much TEE VEE.

In my community?  Things are just fine.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Your Nazi nonsense and I can point it out. 

Now point where I spew the NRA narrative word for word.

You support the hateful view of Maxine Waters and Louis Farrakhan,  so stop supporting those views...


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Keep thinking that while the left lunatics take over...
> ...


The tree died long ago.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 9, 2018)

The story was, that one was.  I just have what I remember reading later after it happened.





MisterBeale said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > She actually claimed they were all from here. Only one posted here.
> ...


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




After GOVT pensions are paid, salary increases etc. if any extra money found for the nuthouse.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I mean, I know correlation is not causation, but wow, take a look at this;

The ACA passes in 2010.

All of a sudden, we have this spike in mass shootings?

We have always had guns, what we haven't always had is mass availability of psychotropic drugs to just any poor person that used to go out and get a bottle of booze when they felt pissy or blue;


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Recently in my home town, an owner of a restaurant was murdered.  The killer caused a commotion in his restaurant and the owner told him to leave.  The murderer then pulled a gun and mortally wounded the owner. 

Of course, the usual suspects (the local media) condemned guns.  As more news came out, it turns out the murderer had a long criminal record including time in prison for armed robbery.  He wasn't legally allowed to carrier a gun....Ops!  Plus he was a junkie. All this is ignored in an effort to disarm the law abiding.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



It's a win-win for the ruling class.  They earn big profits off those nasty drugs all the while helping to accomplish their plan of disarming the law abiding.  

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


_ it conflicts with the dominant paradigm you have been immersed in your whole life._
Yes.  I don't have enough background in his belief system to make heads nor tails of it.  I don't think it is because I grew up with text messaging and twitter.  I'm a little older than that.
Not understanding your deeply conspiratorial theories is not really a failing on my part, Mr. Beale.  Calling me a deficient thinker isn't going to interest me in a lot of additional exchange about it either.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Until one of these days they're not.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I'm waiting


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



There is no, "us and them," we are one.

We are all one human family, together we stand, or we fall.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Yeah, no sorry.  I'm done with the bullshit game sorry.  I refuse to be lumped in with these violent abusive fucks who think that we shouldn't have free speech, a means to defend ourselves (2nd), and fucking due process, who think that my fucking pocket book is theirs to raid, who think that my entire family deserves to die simply for having American ideals about real liberty.  

I am /not/ one with them and if that means we fall, then by fuck all we're falling because I will /not/ put my life in the hands of a violent fascist mob, period.  I am a free American woman and I will never be under the thumb of vile people.  I will die first.  My husband will have my full fucking support to take out as many as possible if/when they come for us - presuming we don't get the fuck out of this failed state before then.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

OL is doing pretty good by herself, tho, she's hanging in there by herself, agree or disagree with her position.  Good battles, OL. The glory isn't really in the victory or the defeat. It's in the charge. Know what I mean?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 9, 2018)

Do remember Obama’s doj changed the definition of a mass shooting, also.





MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Again, you did not watch the entire video.  You clearly got bored and did not follow it.

Gatto told you that Quigley's book confirmed that many of the round table groups were actively conspiring against the democratic norms of society.  This isn't conjecture, it is a fact.  It isn't my, "deeply conspiratorial theories," these are now, out in the open, little known facts, and the reason the corporate press, in conjunction with the ruling elites, are trying to get you to lobby for stripping you of your own natural right to self-defense.

You already admitted it is a failing on your part.  What are we arguing about?  You already stated that you could not follow it?  That's my explanation why you can't.  If it isn't because electronic media has shortened your tolerance for consumption of information, what is yours?

Would you like to post a link that shows why Quigley is a fraud?  I even posted a link showing that is was the mentor of Bill Clinton, what else do you need?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



No we ignore the real murder problem in this country because people like you want to concentrate on 1% of all murders


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


What happens?  Switzerland?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

depotoo said:


> Do remember Obama’s doj changed the definition of a mass shooting, also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't.  

I remember a media outlet doing that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I read the actual book maybe you should too instead of having someone else read it for you and then tell you what it means


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Mr. Beale, having no preexisting scaffold of ideas on which to pin his discussion, I find it difficult to follow him.  As I said before.  So leave your discussion to people who understand what you are talking about, and leave me out of it.  Please.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



THE BIG LIE:  "*of course you will just want gun owners to give in when the majority of us did nothing wrong!*"


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I too read the book, and watched the movie too.  Your comment is stupid, unless you think (lol) that I needed to post the entire book.  IF you read the book, you *might* understand why I referenced it.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I took my son to see it when he was a young teenager, thinking he would be really troubled by our instinctive yuckiness toward each other.  He empathized with Jack and the big'uns until almost the end.  I did worry about him at that age.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



All you had to do was reference it

no link to someone else's interpretation was necessary


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You should have made him read the book


----------



## depotoo (Nov 9, 2018)

Actually, it was a Dem led Congress that did in 2012.   
Obama’s inconsistent claim on the ‘frequency’ of mass shootings in the U.S. compared to other countries - The Washington Post
The FBI does not officially define “mass shooting” and does not use the term in Uniform Crime Report records. In the 1980s, the FBI established a definition for “mass murder” as “four or more victims slain, in one event, in one location,” and the offender is not included in the victim count if the shooter committed suicide or was killed in a justifiable homicide, according to a Congressional Research Service report detailing the definitions.

After the 2012 shootings in Newtown, Conn., Congress defined “mass killings” to mean “three or more killings in a single incident.”
(Which includes the shooter)


MisterBeale said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Do remember Obama’s doj changed the definition of a mass shooting, also.
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




OldLady and people like her ARE NOT "_violent fascist mob."
_
They are our fellow humans beings, our countrymen, and need protection too.

You read this, then tell me if they are the enemy, or victims.

Propaganda by Edward Bernays (1928)

And what do we do with victims, let them die, or save them?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> OL is doing pretty good by herself, tho, she's hanging in there by herself, agree or disagree with her position.  Good battles, OL. The glory isn't really in the victory or the defeat. It's in the charge. Know what I mean?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yup, made my son read it.

It was one of the first apocalyptic literature that he read.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Obviously you believe my comment was only for you, it was not, it was posted since not everyone has read, or recalls the takeaway from the book.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


That would have involved bloodshed, Skull.  I chose my battles.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > OL is doing pretty good by herself, tho, she's hanging in there by herself, agree or disagree with her position.  Good battles, OL. The glory isn't really in the victory or the defeat. It's in the charge. Know what I mean?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


you replied to me who the fuck else did want to read it

Hint

Don't quote a person if you are not addressing him directly


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Nope, there's a certain grade of shit which I flush twice just to get rid of the stench.  There is no saving these people, they're fucking lost, hell most of them can't even form their own thoughts anyway.  I mean, maybe it's my syn (crossed senses, I 'feel' in color) but its like throwing away a bunch of broken cell phones in my eyes.  They have zero respect for other people, other American's, anyone but themselves.  Sorry, there was a time when I was a centrist, but I'm not anymore, center is now the left and I'm not left, I'm now "far right" because they tipped the scales so bad.  The left, through their leaders and their followers, have proven themselves a violent and dangerous bunch who'd just as soon have us slaughtered in the streets for disagreeing with them, than to even give the slightest consideration for our opinions and beliefs.

If you'd like to try to pet the rabid dog, do feel free, but I'm sick and tired of having my hand mangled.  Imagine that scene with Old Yeller, that's where I'm at.  They either need be left to die of their disease or, if they attack, put out of their misery.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Even if it turned out to be your children, grand children, nieces or nephews?


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



The pill didn't shoot anyone.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Nice to have big pharma chime in, thanx.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



If you have a problem with a statement of fact, it's not my problem.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Never happen son.  See I was taught, and taught, my family members about responsibility, duty, honor, and respect for others.  I taught them to compromise.  The sad part is I was wrong.  There's a class of people, mindless automaton types. These people don't care, it's all a big game to them.  They have literally thrown away everything I spent my entire life fighting for, and for nothing but their virtue signaling bullshit likes on social media.  Because they're idiots, because they don't understand what it is to be American.  They're not salvageable because they have nothing underpinning their "core beliefs" - they don't even have such foundation principles.  It's why they can't explain "why" they feel what they feel, it's why they can't form logical arguments and instead scream racist, sexist, bigot, nazi, at everyone.  They are what they accuse everyone of being, and that is the entire worth of their rotten miserable existences.

Compromise was first-wave womens rights, first-wave gay rights, first-wave abortion rights, first wave gun control - that was fair compromise between two polar opposite opinion and beliefs.  What happened?  It wasn't enough for them.  You need to understand that it'll never be enough for these fucks because they thrive on the war and they have nothing but that hatred and discontent in their hearts and minds - taught to them by the communist/socialist influx that we stupidly allowed into this nation.  It doesn't matter how far you extend your hand son, they're going to continue to demand more and more until you are forced to give up /everything/ you believe in and even then they won't be happy.  They won't be satisfied until your ideas, until your beliefs are utterly destroyed because they are everything they claim to hate in every sense of it.  

They are not my people, they are not my family, they are nothing I want anything to do with because they are the kind who slaughtered my ancestors in the 30s.  They are the people my grandparents (on both sides) fled to America to escape.  My ancestors refused to continue to compromise with these bastards and neither will I.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

There is another thread starting in Health & Lifestyle about the role antidepressants and other drugs may be playing in this suicidal/homicidal increase in violence.
Although it is easy to say "yes, they were mentally ill so of course they were on meds," I don't think we should dismiss the idea out of hand without taking a serious look at it.  "Cutting edge" medical treatments over the years have been pretty wild.  Like mercury to cure syphilis and bleeding patients to cure whatever ailed them.  Electric shock treatments for depression were pretty rough, too, although they did seem to work for awhile.

So there's nothing wrong with taking a look see at what is happening.  Think of what the doctor's advice was fifty years ago and compare it to today on any number of issues.  Their ideas and treatments are always changing.

All that said, for the most part, I believe antidepressants are successful in helping most patients with garden variety depression.  We still have a lot to learn, but let's not throw out the baby with the bathwater, either.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

cnm said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes... you have to focus like a laser on the murder rate, since the gun control laws in Britain do not decrease gun crime there
> ...




Gun crime was always low before they banned guns...that is the issue, since now, after they banned guns...on an island....their gun crime rate is going up..that is the important point you don't want to confront....


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There is another thread starting in Health & Lifestyle about the role antidepressants and other drugs may be playing in this suicidal/homicidal increase in violence.
> Although it is easy to say "yes, they were mentally ill so of course they were on meds," I don't think we should dismiss the idea out of hand without taking a serious look at it.  "Cutting edge" medical treatments over the years have been pretty wild.  Like mercury to cure syphilis and bleeding patients to cure whatever ailed them.  Electric shock treatments for depression were pretty rough, too, although they did seem to work for awhile.
> 
> So there's nothing wrong with taking a look see at what is happening.  Think of what the doctor's advice was fifty years ago and compare it to today on any number of issues.  Their ideas and treatments are always changing.
> ...



The only time gun nuts mention pharmaceuticals is when they are trying to deflect attention from another mass gun murder.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There is another thread starting in Health & Lifestyle about the role antidepressants and other drugs may be playing in this suicidal/homicidal increase in violence.
> Although it is easy to say "yes, they were mentally ill so of course they were on meds," I don't think we should dismiss the idea out of hand without taking a serious look at it.  "Cutting edge" medical treatments over the years have been pretty wild.  Like mercury to cure syphilis and bleeding patients to cure whatever ailed them.  Electric shock treatments for depression were pretty rough, too, although they did seem to work for awhile.
> 
> So there's nothing wrong with taking a look see at what is happening.  Think of what the doctor's advice was fifty years ago and compare it to today on any number of issues.  Their ideas and treatments are always changing.
> ...




That would actually be an important thing to look into....but it won't lead to banning and confiscating guns so the left wing isn't interested in it...since understanding that aspect of the issue would actually lower the body count...which the left really needs to push gun control.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


That's the fun thing about reporting on another country that you know nothing about but their crime stats.  Do you think there could be some other factors at work besides gun control?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

If the pillhead didn't have a gun, how many people would he have shot?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No... he means mass murder of innocent civilians.  As happened in Germany, Europe, China, Russia, Cambodia, Viet Nam...anywhere the government has guns and the civilians do not.......


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> There is another thread starting in Health & Lifestyle about the role antidepressants and other drugs may be playing in this suicidal/homicidal increase in violence.
> Although it is easy to say "yes, they were mentally ill so of course they were on meds," I don't think we should dismiss the idea out of hand without taking a serious look at it.  "Cutting edge" medical treatments over the years have been pretty wild.  Like mercury to cure syphilis and bleeding patients to cure whatever ailed them.  Electric shock treatments for depression were pretty rough, too, although they did seem to work for awhile.
> 
> So there's nothing wrong with taking a look see at what is happening.  Think of what the doctor's advice was fifty years ago and compare it to today on any number of issues.  Their ideas and treatments are always changing.
> ...



Oh that's fucking rich while you advocate to leave me defenseless to fucking protect myself and my family with the only equalizer for a woman my size...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> If the pillhead didn't have a gun, how many people would he have shot?




He could have used a truck and killed even more people.....the muslim terrorist in Nice, France used a rental Truck and murdered 86 people, not 12, and injured 450, not 18, in 5 minutes of driving.......

It isn't the tool...it is the target.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...




That is the whole point of my posts on Britain.....  it is their culture, not gun control, which has kept their crime rates and their gun crime rates low.  That is why even after banning and confiscating guns, their gun crime rate is going up, which means it isn't the guns that are the issue, it is the now changing culture in Britain, led by single teenage girls raising young males without fathers....and the importation of violent 3rd World males who do not share the same values as British citizens, especially when it comes to violence.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > If the pillhead didn't have a gun, how many people would he have shot?
> ...



Yet another deflection.  What a surprise.  How many would he have "shot"?


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol. The Swiss are armed.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




You obviously don't care about how they die, since all you care about are getting rid of guns....do you understand that if there had been civilians there with their own legal guns, fewer people would have been killed....how do we know this..?  Because from past mass public shootings with armed civilians on site have lower death numbers...

Also...do you realize there were 6 off duty police officers in that bar at the time of the Attack?  All they could do was help people escape since they were not allowed to carry their guns with them into the bar when they were off duty.....that is another reason so many died...

The gun free zone status allowed more people to be killed...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure my husband would join in that watering, but what about me.  Problem with CW 2.0 is the government is lost so it's a moot point :/
> ...


Well, I don't know about everything you say, but welfare is definitely about keeping the poor comfortable enough not to revolt.  We all know that.  Or we should.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You're right.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Sorry that you think that way.  You, and people who think like you, are the problem.  Your ilk EMPTIED the asylums back in the 70's, turning thousands out and creating the homeless problem we have today, where the mentally ill are reduced to screaming at lamp posts instead of getting the help they needed.  And, you insist on having the mentally ill live amongst us and shoot us because you seem unwilling to allow them to get the help they need.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



And I have no respect for those who pretend expertise in determining what is pseudo ANYTHING.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I pity your cynicism


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Fuck em, my dear.  Let em die like the worthless dregs they are if they don't want to find means to support themselves.  

Would you like to place bets on how many of them suddenly figured out how to get jobs and feed and clothe themselves?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





And Obama's "Arrest Free Zones," schools like Parkview Florida, allow killers like Nikolas Cruz to legally obtain guns.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Deflecting still.  Yes, there are lots of ways to meet your maker.  

You make erroneous assumptions.  I have three long guns, including a tube-fed .22 semi-automatic.  I favor banning concealed weapons, handguns, and high-powered rifles with high-capacity magazines.  That covers most of the mass murders, and leaves me with what I need.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...





Have you read this scholarly thesis?










Have you ever read any books?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



As long as it is YOUR choice, that's fine.  But, when you begin to impose your choice on everyone else because you don't like their choice, you create a problem.

As for "resistance to restricting ownership to responsible and stable people", I do not know anyone who feels that way.  However, for the past 50 years, we have been promised that if we just "give up this one right", the world will become safer, which hasn't happened...in fact, things are worse.   As a result, those who do see a need to own a firearm feel imposed on and don't want to give up any  more of their rights.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



One reason the mental hospitals were emptied was due to a reliance on management-pharmaceuticals.  You know, the pharmaceuticals gun nuts blame for gun murders.

Law of Unintended Consequences, innit?


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 9, 2018)

California needs tough gun laws to prevent this shit!

Oh, wait!

They have had one that would have prevented this incident IF IT HAD BEEN ENFORCED.  No point in passing new laws when you're not willing to enforce the ones you already have.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


---------------------------------   i pity your NAIVETE  Hunarcy !!


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Enjoy your day.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> That would actually be an important thing to look into....but it won't lead to banning and confiscating guns so the left wing isn't interested in it...since understanding that aspect of the issue would actually lower the body count...which the left really needs to push gun control.



You’re absolutely right that they need an increasing body count in order to push their gun grabbing agenda.   And I know that the majority here will disagree, but it’s why a lot of these “events” are psyops.   As I said earlier on the thread, it’s the Hegelian Dialectic. Problem -  Reaction - Solution.   The predetermined “solution” is the agenda in the first place.

And it’s why a lot of gun-grabbing Dems here probably secretly love when these “shootings” happen, because each one gets them gradually closer to their ultimate goal.

As someone said earlier on the thread, when you disarm all the law-abiding people, you’re left with criminals and the (corrupt) government being the only ones armed. History has shown numerous times what happens in that case.  Sadly, people never learn from history.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------  you poor victim , have YOU been shot yet [chuckle] .     Very FEW people are ever shot in this country that has a population of 310 million Hunarcy .  And letting them out ,  that sure wasn't me , i never let anyone out with my actions or my votes or wishes .   And living among you . i never had anything to do with that .  Though if the fecked up in the head haven't broken laws they don't deserve to be locked up like was done in 'soviet' russia  Hunarcy .


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> California needs tough gun laws to prevent this shit!
> 
> Oh, wait!
> 
> They have had one that would have prevented this incident IF IT HAD BEEN ENFORCED.  No point in passing new laws when you're not willing to enforce the ones you already have.




. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, California, etc. ……and this is their model for the nation.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyone see anything on some of the Vegas shooting survivors being in this one too


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > That would actually be an important thing to look into....but it won't lead to banning and confiscating guns so the left wing isn't interested in it...since understanding that aspect of the issue would actually lower the body count...which the left really needs to push gun control.
> ...



Your presentation rests on believing (at least some) mass-shootings are "psyops."   You know that's crazy, right?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Well, I don't know about everything you say, but welfare is definitely about keeping the poor comfortable enough not to revolt.  We all know that.  Or we should.



If the federal government wasn't involved in welfare, I wouldn't utter a peep about it. 

Welfare is perfectly constitutional at the state level, and I'd add that the states do have a moral duty to help their people out when they need it. The states, unlike the federal government, have constitutional authority to do it. Same with medicare. Get the feds out of it and leave it to the states. That's constitutional.


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Anyone see anything on some of the Vegas shooting survivors being in this one too


I did.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Anyone see anything on some of the Vegas shooting survivors being in this one too



Yeah. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Anyone see anything on some of the Vegas shooting survivors being in this one too



Yeah. They were just lucky.  Someone will get 'em next time.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There is another thread starting in Health & Lifestyle about the role antidepressants and other drugs may be playing in this suicidal/homicidal increase in violence.
> ...


I've already said that nixing the 2nd doesn't mean taking away everyone's guns.  It should be a privilege, which I'm sure you would earn.  I don't think taking away all medications for the mentally ill is a good idea, if that's what you're saying.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------  lots of practitioners of pseudo medical science out there practicing pseudo medical science .   Without naming names a few posters in this thread admit to being 'social workers' and mental health professional  feckheads   Hunarcy .


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > That would actually be an important thing to look into....but it won't lead to banning and confiscating guns so the left wing isn't interested in it...since understanding that aspect of the issue would actually lower the body count...which the left really needs to push gun control.
> ...


Midterm elections over then BINGO...mass shooting. The timing is suspicious.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone see anything on some of the Vegas shooting survivors being in this one too
> ...


We're any of them among the victims.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > If the pillhead didn't have a gun, how many people would he have shot?
> ...


He could have driven through the bar's doors?  Neat trick.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> I favor banning concealed weapons, handguns, and high-powered rifles with high-capacity magazines.  That covers most of the mass murders, and leaves me with what I need.



No, it doesn't cover all of them. Particularly the ones the 2nd was meant to cover in the first place.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I’m sure it sounds crazy to someone like you.  But my suggestion to you is to stop automatically believing everything you’re spoonfed by the controlled mainstream media, do the actual research, think for yourself instead of whatever you’re told you should think, and wake the hell up.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   and OldLady wants to be in charge of handing out the PRiVLEDGE of who can and cannot own Guns .


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



When the car was stuck in the wall, he could have re-loaded (stolen another car) and tried again.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone see anything on some of the Vegas shooting survivors being in this one too
> ...


One of the men killed.   He survived the Las Vegas shooting....not this one.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What a plan....I think k you need to earn the privilege of free speech ....


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



No, it's fucking crazy.  Tell me which mass murder was a psyop to advance gun control.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Bulllllshit.  The second the 2nd is gone everyone in this nation will be disarmed and murdered if they refuse to comply.  Trying to pretend that's not what would happen the moment D's got into power in any way, shape, or form is 100% a lie and everyone in the damned country knows it.

Again, rich.  Would you like to address your 'let's not throw the baby out with the bath water' comment now?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > That would actually be an important thing to look into....but it won't lead to banning and confiscating guns so the left wing isn't interested in it...since understanding that aspect of the issue would actually lower the body count...which the left really needs to push gun control.
> ...





"And it’s why a lot of gun-grabbing Dems here probably secretly love when these “shootings” happen, because each one gets them gradually closer to their ultimate goal."

Rather than trying to read non-existent minds, let's use Occam's Razor: maybe they're just stupid.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> One of the men killed.   He survived the Las Vegas shooting....not this one.



Gosh. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I do remember that some of the institutions for the mentally ill or just "defective," like mentally retarded or deaf and blind were atrocious and there were a lot of abuses.  But instead of taking the money and the effort to improve them, they went with the cheaper solution of community residences and trying when possible to just let them out to live "independently."  I was working a second job at night at a Dunkin Donuts when it happened, and we were very close by a large state mental institution.  The homeless folk who began wandering in were just heartbreaking.  And at times kinda scary.  The police always showed up fast and were very kind to them, though.  I don't know where they took them, but they got them out of the restaurant.
Poor things.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 9, 2018)

Two things for sure:
1) after Sandy Hook where little children were cut to pieces by gun fire, this country will do NOTHING about gun violence
2) crazy gun nuts will sell fear of having their phallic symbols taken away and cry "false flag"


----------



## bodecea (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > One of the men killed.   He survived the Las Vegas shooting....not this one.
> ...


This is the new level.....not just people at mass shootings....but people experiencing MORE than one mass shooting.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Targeted killing....guy was well trained. What was victims name?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Two things for sure:
> 1) after Sandy Hook where little children were cut to pieces by gun fire, this country will do NOTHING about gun violence
> 2) crazy gun nuts will sell fear of having their phallic symbols taken away and cry "false flag"



There's no button for 'sad, but agree'.


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> No, it's fucking crazy.  Tell me which mass murder was a psyop to advance gun control.



Do you own research.  Check "Sandy Hook" & "Infowars".  So there!


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's fucking crazy.  Tell me which mass murder was a psyop to advance gun control.
> ...



It proves there's no Sanity Clause.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Well put.  There is great resistance among gun owners to give up their "right" to a gun, even if it means refusing to even allow more comprehensive and complete background checks and ERPO laws nationally that would help get guns out of the hands of those having a mental health crisis.
I have had enough people argue against those in these threads over the past couple of years to assure you the resistance to restricting ownership to responsible and stable people is very real.  They do see it as an imposition on their freedom and their rights, you are right.  I understand that.  To me, it is simply about limiting access to firearms to those who can demonstrate they are safe and responsible with them.  We have a long way to go.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> This is the new level.....not just people at mass shootings....but people experiencing MORE than one mass shooting.



What bothers me about it is that nobody ever talks about the fact that almost every single one of these combatants were prescribed and on psychotropic drugs. I posted a rather long list around here some place a while back. It was disturbing.

The fact that nobody ever talks about that is very telling to me that people aren't really interested in discussing the more fundamental issue here.

The fact that every other commercial between news breaks is a drug commercial warning of suicidal thoughts and depression if you take their product is also very telling about why we never hear it discussed on those same news outlets. Have to cater to the sponsors.  In this case and in many others we've read about, they're more like sponsors of mass murder.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't know about everything you say, but welfare is definitely about keeping the poor comfortable enough not to revolt.  We all know that.  Or we should.
> ...


Only if the feds give us a BIG chunk of change back to do that.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

You fucks won't address it, so let me ask again:

Why should I, an innocent American citizen, be punished, and have my constitutional right to defend my life and family removed, due to the actions of a criminal murderer?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I am talking about antidepressants and antipsychotics, which help a shitload of people lead fairly normal, productive lives. That's the baby I wouldn't want to see thrown away while we look at whether some of these medications are making the problem worse in some cases.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new level.....not just people at mass shootings....but people experiencing MORE than one mass shooting.
> ...


I'm not sure we know enough about it to know if that was the causal factor.  Maybe we should ask the CDC to look into it.


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



It really isn't funny at all.

From research demonstrating that anyone owning a gun is far more likely to be killed by that gun than using it to defend themselves, to the ludicrous notion that fat couch-potatos with a gun will take down the overbearing Federal Government running amuck, the U.S. Army, the FBI, the various National Guards, and local law enforcement, it all demonstrates that some "think" lunacy is invincible.  And, by the looks of it, their numbers are exploding.

As I said, it isn't funny at all.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> You fucks won't address it, so let me ask again:
> 
> Why should I, an innocent American citizen, be punished, and have my constitutional right to defend my life and family removed, due to the actions of a criminal murderer?


^^^ This is the kind of whining that led me to finally say "FUCK THE SECOND AMENDMENT"


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh so it's okay to throw out constitutional rights that have been on the books for fucking 227 years due to an increase of mass shootings over the past decade... that's not "throwing out the baby with the bathwater" in your world?

lawl


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm not sure we know enough about it to know if that was the causal factor.  Maybe we should ask the CDC to look into it.



Naw, that won't work, I want to abolish the CDC. lol.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > You fucks won't address it, so let me ask again:
> ...



Yea, of course my life is forfeit because I don't believe that guns are simple tools and it's the murderers themselves that are the problem.  

You twatwaffles whine all day about empathy for victims, but you literally don't have a single scrap of it that's real.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > You fucks won't address it, so let me ask again:
> ...



She was absolutely right.  Self-defense is a basic human right. If you want to strip law-abiding people of that right, then you are no better than the criminals who kill others.

ETA:  and that goes for all the other bootlicking dupes here.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

And the FDA, too.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I already said I don't want you disarmed unless you're irresponsible.  Are you having a hard time reading today or are you telling me you're irresponsible or a lunatic?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> And the FDA, too.


And people call me radical.....
The FDA?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Okay.  The whole idea is that with many less guns in the country, less will end up in the hands of criminals.  Most of the guns confiscated in crimes were obtained illegally.  Less guns, less will be available to steal or sell illegally on the street.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




Wrong...left wing social activists also pushed to clear out the mental hospitals.... mentally ill people apparently have the Right to be on the street without help..that is what they wanted, not us.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You’re never going to get rid of all guns.  Unless you want a totalitarian police state, but even THEN, even if you were to send  jackbooted thugs over to confiscate everyone’s guns, there will still be people with guns. If they don’t have them, they will make them.

So disarming law-abiding people is not the solution, because all it does is shift the balance of power to criminals, (and of course the government) being the only ones armed.

That makes all of us sitting ducks. You do realize that, don’t you?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're the one advocating that the 2nd is "worthless" and shouldn't exist, thereby arguing that because of /your/ personal belief (aka fear of guns) that /I/ am left at the mercy of fucking criminals - and that's not even fucking mentioning the wolves, bears, and moose in my back yard here either.

I should have to "prove" I'm worthy of defending my fucking life because /you/ don't like the 2nd, the NRA, or guns that have existed in this nation basically from the beginning?  I fucking think not.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Wrong....

While you sit there feeling superior....Americans use their legal guns, rifles and pistols, 1.1 million times a year to stop violent criminals from committing rape, robbery and murder...and even in our worst year for mass shootings so far, 2017, the total number murdered for the whole year was 117 people.....an outlier....300 people are killed every year falling off ladders...

Nothing you posted is rational.

How does banning concealed weapons stop mass shootings?  Since the shooter doesn't care about that law?

Handguns?  Really, considering they are the best tool for self defense?

High powered rifles....like what?  The AR-15 is not a "high powered" rifle by any stretch of the imaginatio.

You are not a bright human being.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




and that doesn't work...it hasn't worked anywhere ....  criminals get the guns they need to commit crimes..the only people who will obey those laws are the law abiding people who will now be the prey of those gun armed criminals....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...






".....left wing social activists also pushed to clear out the mental hospitals."

Let me point out that it was a Democrat initiative.


It was Democrat JFK's plan
Carter continued it.
The plan was a failure....so Reagan turned it over to the states.



1963

President John F. Kennedy signs the Community Mental Health Act to provide federal funding for the construction of community-based preventive care and treatment facilities. Between the Vietnam War and an economic crisis, the program was never adequately funded.

1980

President Jimmy Carter signs the Mental Health Systems Act, which aims to restructure the community mental-health-center program and improve services for people with chronic mental illness.


1981

Under President Ronald Reagan, the Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act repeals Carter’s community health legislation and establishes block grants for the states, ending the federal government’s role in providing services to the mentally ill. Federal mental-health spending decreases by 30 percent.

TIMELINE: Deinstitutionalization And Its Consequences






Really interesting reason why it was important to Kennedy.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


-----------------------------------  yeah , same could be said for some of the groups overseas that have been fighting  the USA eh  OldEuro  .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




So... not being raped, robbed an murdered is a privilege?   Really?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...




Why do you idiots on the anti gun side always pretend to be this stupid...or are you really this stupid?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

and been doing that fighting for over 16 years  OldEuro !!!


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Two things for sure:
> 1) after Sandy Hook where little children were cut to pieces by gun fire, this country will do NOTHING about gun violence
> 2) crazy gun nuts will sell fear of having their phallic symbols taken away and cry "false flag"




1)  no, you guys don't want to do anything to stop the shootings...as you keep showing by focusing on banning guns, and keeping the gun free zones that allow the killings to happen.  The reason?   You need dead children.....they are your best tool to push gun control.

2)  You anti gun people.....it is obvious you have a psycho-sexual problem, and that it manifests itself in a sexual fixation of firearms...you need to get help.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You can't show how a universal background check would stop criminals from getting guns or mass shooters from getting guns.  

A universal background check would not have stopped this shooter, he bought his gun legally, therefore he could have bought a gun from a private seller legally and passed the background check.

The only reason the leaders of the anti gun movement want universal background checks, since they do nothing at all to stop criminals or mass shooters, is to be able to demand universal gun registration, which they need for when they have the political power to ban and confiscate guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...




that research is wrong.....we have shown over and over that that research was created with bias.....the researchers focused on homes where the people in the home had histories of crime, alcoholism and drug addiction....they did not balance their sample with normal gun owners.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





OldLady said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   guns would be imported from Russia and other places for a black market .   Little old island nation of 'england' can't stop illegal guns from getting in .   And the USA can't stop illegal drugs from flooding the USA   OldLady .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




The Mexican drug cartels are already building gun factories on the border....


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> 1)  no, you guys don't want to do anything to stop the shootings...  The reason?   *You need dead children.....they are your best tool to push gun control.*



Exactly!!!


FINALLY, someone is stating the truth, ugly as it may be.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   the people that will decide if a person is ALLOWED to own a government approved type of gun will be OldLADY and her type of lefty ilk .


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



26 Gun murders (equiv. 130) in England vs. *11,004* in US Annually


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Does anyone realize how few people are actually killed by mass public shooters in this country....more people are killed falling off ladders than are killed by mass pubic shooters, and except for 2017, more people are killed by lawn mowers than by mass shooters...

Does any of this sink into the brains of anti gunners?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   and the Cartels will be building fine weapons because they have the MONEY for machinery , proper steal , thoughtful gun designers and guns will be easily available for sale on the Black Market .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Yes.... focus on an irrelevant statistic in the gun control debate..... you morons tell us that more guns = more gun crime..that is the basis for demanding banning and confiscating guns...

You then show us Britain....Britain had that number of gun murders before they banned guns.... and now they have that number after they banned guns....showing that gun control had no bearing on criminals using guns to murder people.....   our knife murder is higher than their total murder rate...

What you have to desperately try to hide is the fact that after banning and confiscating guns, the gun crime rate in Britain has gone up....not down, showing that your premise that more gun control will keep guns out of the hands of criminals is a lie....

Meanwhile...here in the U.S....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




And another point.....of those 10,982 murdered with guns in the U.S.....80-90% of the victims are criminals engaged in crime, or their friends and family caught in their lifestyle......

So if you stay out of democrat party controlled inner cities.... your chances of being shot and killed are better than in Europe....

Gang Killers In Chicago Used Christmas Gatherings To Target Their Victims

Gang killers, knowing their targets would be home for Christmas, launched a bloody weekend of shootings in Chicago that left 11 dead and another 37 wounded.

"We now know that the majority of these shootings and homicides were targeted attacks by gangs against potential rivals who were at holiday gatherings. This was followed by several acts of retaliatory gun violence," police spokesman Anthony Guglielmi said in a statement Monday.

--------------

*The violence primarily occurred in areas with historical gang conflicts on the South and West Side of Chicago."*


And this is what we keep telling you anti gunners and you refuse to believe it....

*"Ninety percent of those fatally wounded had gang affiliations, criminal histories and were pre-identified by the department's strategic subject algorithm as being a potential suspect or victim of gun violence," Guglielmi said.*
===============

As Gun-Related Deaths Increase, Prior Criminal Records Is Common Link Among Shooters, Victims | Wisconsin Public Radio

Almost two-thirds of the fatal shootings in the state have taken place in Milwaukee. The others are scattered around 15 different cities and towns. In almost all cases, however, both victims and alleged perpetrators have criminal records.

Mallory O'Brien, of the Milwaukee Homicide Review Commission, tracks those numbers for the city of Milwaukee.

"(*About) 94 percent of our victims have an arrest history and 93 percent of our suspects have an arrest history," O'Brien said.*

O'Brien said the same percentage is true for non-fatal shooting incidents. There's been an increase in those numbers as well. By the end of June of last year, there were 204 cases and the count at the six-month mark this year, there have been 248 incidents -- a 21-percent increase. She said there' also been an increase in the number of shooting incidents with multiple victims.
=========

Roy Exum: How We Stop The Bullets

David Kennedy, a renowned criminal justice professor and co-chair of the National Network for Safe Communities, believes that places like the 1500 block of East 50th Street where Deontrey was killed, or Central Avenue where two other Chattanoogans were shot around the same time, aren’t necessarily bad areas. Good people live in those areas, just as the overwhelming numbers of those who live in our inner city are decent and law-abiding citizens.
No, our new focus isn’t on neighborhoods like Alton Park or East Chattanooga but instead on “hot” places” and “hot” people. In an article entitled, “The Story Behind the Nation’s Falling Body Count,” Kennedy writes, “Research on hot spots shows violence to be concentrated in ‘micro’ places, rather than ‘dangerous neighborhoods,’ as the popular idea goes. Blocks, corners, and buildings representing just five or six percent of an entire city will drive half of its serious crime.”
*The same is true about people. “We now know that homicide and gun violence are overwhelmingly concentrated among serious offenders operating in groups: gangs, drug crews, and the like representing under half of one percent of a city's population who commit half to three-quarters of all murders.”*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> And people call me radical.....
> The FDA?



Yeah. The FDA and the pharmaceutical companies are pretty much in bed together. It's pretty much a revolving door between one and the other as far as employment goes. Not good.Not withstanding the fact that together, they kill any competition with regard to the market for alternative and natural products. 

Mainly, it's the revoving door, though. That's not good.

Ron Paul condemns close ties between FDA and Big Pharma


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > This is the new level.....not just people at mass shootings....but people experiencing MORE than one mass shooting.
> ...


Some of us are suspicious of the affects of big pharmaceutical’s nasty drugs and being the cause or and integral cause of these mass shootings.  As you say, the fact that the MSM and our corrupt federal government ignore this, could be proof they are the cause.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Some of us are suspicious of the affects of big pharmaceutical’s nasty drugs and being the cause or and integral cause of these mass shootings.  As you say, the fact that the MSM and our corrupt federal government ignore this, could be proof they are the cause.



Yeah. We'll always be in the minority, though. Read my sig : /


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I'm sick of trying to talk to someone who won't respond to my posts, just goes ahead and vomits some gun nutter garbage that probably has no more to do with your reality than it does to what I said.
You aren't adding anything to the conversation whatever.


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


leftard scum want the prisons emptied as well.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Two things for sure:
> ...


_ You need dead children.....they are your best tool to push gun control._
That is an absolutely heinous thing to say and if you expect to even be considered in a reasonable conversation, you need to back off such a flakey retarded InfoWars type idea.  You know very well it is not true.  You know it and don't deny it.


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You lie


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


I so want you people to learn to read.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Your feet stink.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I have been waiting for your proof that I spew word for word what the NRA says and yet you never produced it.

Also anyone can search the word Nazi and your opinion of anyone that disagree with you...

Now go hide in a closet!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I did read what you wrote and in one type you claim you want solutions and later wrote fuck the second amendment while stating you have radical views.

So go drink a damn coke and teach the world to sing because someone will most likely kill even after that flower power child...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The gun did not fire itself!

So blame yourself for how people act in life because you dope up kids and wonder why they go nuts!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There is another thread starting in Health & Lifestyle about the role antidepressants and other drugs may be playing in this suicidal/homicidal increase in violence.
> ...



And when a mass shooter kills after LEO fails to do it job those like you blame gun owners that never kill.

Oh, owning two shotguns is not a gun but except to those that have their balls in their man purse.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



Santa Fe shooter used shotguns...

So no it will not stop...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

These cats built a trebuchet.









They're not screwin around either...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Natural Citizen said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us are suspicious of the affects of big pharmaceutical’s nasty drugs and being the cause or and integral cause of these mass shootings.  As you say, the fact that the MSM and our corrupt federal government ignore this, could be proof they are the cause.
> ...




Kind of off-topic, but speaking of drugs, you reminded me of something. 

I can’t think of the name of it off the top my head, but there is a drug that comes from a plant in  South America that basically eliminates free will...and reportedly, when someone is given that drug, they will do whatever you tell them to do, like go to the ATM and empty out their bank account, etc. and then remember none of it the next day.

I wouldn’t be surprised at all if certain corrupt agencies used a drug like that to get some already mentally unstable individual to shoot up a school or nightclub or whatever.  These are people with zero scruples and who believe that the ends justify the means.   Based on all the research I’ve done over the years, I would put literally nothing past them.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > And people call me radical.....
> ...


Doesn't the FDA test new drugs to make sure they're safe before putting them on the market? There HAVE to be close ties, I'm guessing, considering that is the case.


Bruce_T_Laney said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


LOL.
I asked first and am still waiting for my hate speech quotes.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Nov 9, 2018)

Mental illness is the main cause of most of these mass shootings.  As a nation we have failed to address mental illness in a satisfactory or practical mode.  What the liberals should attempt is to try and stop allowing  mentally ill people to legally acquire weapons....that is doable and something that should be done.

Beyond that mental illness is very common today a and getting even more common.  What can be done to help the mentally ill?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I'm sick of trying to talk to folks who don't give two fucks about my life and my American right to defend myself from criminals, murderers, rapists, and wild animals.  I'm tired of your reality where you vomit communist/fascist nonsense about how I have to /earn/ "your" approval to exercise second amendment rights because /you/ are afraid of guns.  Are you afraid of cars, drugs, doctors, and the many other things that kill far more people?  Oh I doubt it.  All you've actually added to the conversation here is that you do not innately believe that my life, nor anyone else's, is worthy of being defended using a constitutional right that's existed for over a hundred years longer than your /personal/ opinion on guns. 

You think you "know better" what /my/ life is worth - namely that /your/ perceived safety through banning guns is more fucking important than my ability to legitimately own the tools that could be used to save my life.  Guess what I think woman?  You can shove your higher-than-though intellectually void bullshit right up your elitist fascist control freak ass, that's what I think.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

This confused Libtard bitch lives in a state with most statewide gun control laws in the country and that didn't protect her son one bit so why in the hell is the idiot suggesting more laws? Is she stupid or what?

Sorry for your loss, now go fuck yourself.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mental illness is the main cause of most of these mass shootings.  As a nation we have failed to address mental illness in a satisfactory or practical mode.  What the liberals should attempt is to try and stop allowing  mentally ill people to legally acquire weapons....that is doable and something that should be done.
> 
> Beyond that mental illness is very common today a and getting even more common.  What can be done to help the mentally ill?



Stop ignoring mental illness in order to be PC, that ain't gonna happen though...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


I think that might be a rumor, buttercup.  Unless they're talking about truth serum, which just relaxes you so much you spill the beans.
Did you see Jumpin Jack Flash?  Whoopee Goldberg gets a hypo full of truth serum; it's hysterical.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You two are having a basic argument over the social contract, i.e., what is a right vs. privilege.  You are not listening to her.  You would be more comfortable in a constitutional monarchy or a dictatorship, rather than a constitutional republic.

She understands the founding documents, you do not.  It has to do with natural law and individual sovereignty.

*Right v. Privilege Distinction*

". . .  Most attempts to reduce immunities to privileges, and then often to withdraw them, are done through exercise of a power to regulate or tax, or at the state level, by exercise of the state ‘‘police powers.’’ Thus, while U.S. and state constitutions might recognize a ‘‘right to keep and bear arms,’’ their legislatures have tried to make it a privilege to acquire or convey title or possession to them. Congress in 1937 adopted legislation that imposed a $200 tax on certain types of firearms, and made it illegal to possess a firearm on which a tax had not been paid, and then delegated the power to executive officials to effectively prohibit the weapons by refusing to accept payment of the tax. This was done in defiance of the ancient principle that a right may not be taxed in a way that imposes an undue burden on its exercise. Congress has since prohibited acquisition or possession of similar weapons manufactured after 1985, under the alleged authority of the Commerce and necessary and proper clauses, on the argument that, following the precedent in Wickard v. Filburn (1942), they have a ‘‘substantial effect on interstate commerce.’’ Some states have argued that, since militia commanders may direct the use or nonuse of weapons by persons in called up militia status, they have the power to prohibit the acquisition or possession of any weapons even for persons not on militia duty, and to not recognize as militia those not called up by officials with the authority to impose penalties for failing to respond to a call-up. This is in conflict, however, with the ancient principle that the authority for militia, that is, defense activity, is not officials or the law, but a threat to public safety and the constitution of the state or United States, and every person aware of such a threat has not only the right but duty to defend against it, alone or in concert with others, regardless of whether officials concur or cooperate. Indeed, the concept contemplates that the officials may become the threat to which a defensive response is required."
Right v. Privilege Distinction


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman.  I can lift two gallons of milk with effort.  Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me?  Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?  Because I am the only kind of person that all your stupid gun laws disarm - not the criminals, not the rapists, not the murderers and mass shooters - but innocent, largely defenseless, people like me.
> 
> Of course, I'm quite sure not one of you virtue signaling shit posters have a reason, it's all a game to you idiots.  What shit hole kind of life you folks want for American's when you literally take away their means and right to defend themselves from murderers?  While also barking for open boarders and unlimited unvetted immigration from criminally destroyed nations.  While opening the jail cell doors to let repeat criminals roam the streets.  While breaking down the fucking doors of media personalities, beating people with bike locks, breaking car and store windows, and calling everyone you disagree with Nazi's.  Trying to ban any alternate opinions or beliefs.  Someday you fuckers will realize that you are everything you pretend to hate...


No one is suggesting you be disarmed. Unless you are a loony bird.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> This confused Libtard bitch lives in a state with most statewide gun control laws in the country and that didn't protect her son one bit so why in the hell is the idiot suggesting more laws? Is she stupid or what?
> 
> Sorry for your loss, now go fuck yourself.


Seriously, is that for real?

Wow, I'm glad I threw out my TV.

No wonder folks are questioning if this is real. . .  holy shit.  


I wish I hadn't seen that.  Now I'm skeptical.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> No one is suggesting you be disarmed. Unless you are a loony bird.



"Take guns first, go through due process second."  - President Trump


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mental illness is the main cause of most of these mass shootings.  As a nation we have failed to address mental illness in a satisfactory or practical mode.  What the liberals should attempt is to try and stop allowing  mentally ill people to legally acquire weapons....that is doable and something that should be done.
> 
> Beyond that mental illness is very common today a and getting even more common.  What can be done to help the mentally ill?


Yeah but where is the line drawn?  I think its mental illness when you drive a car into a crowd of people because they dont share your beliefs about a statue. Where does mental illness start and radical opinions end?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I hear her.  I do not agree with her.

The argument you set forth underscores my argument against the 2nd:
_the concept contemplates that the officials may become the threat to which a defensive response is required."_
There is no way we're going to do that with our little AR's, Mr. Beale.  The military's might has grown quite beyond our ability to stand up to it.

As for Curious, she can start replyng to what I say, rather than what she wants to talk about.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > No one is suggesting you be disarmed. Unless you are a loony bird.
> ...


Drumpf is a loony bird himself so that doesnt count.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Oh I fully understand, you are playing cover for her.  She argues that constitutional "rights" are actually just "privileges" "granted" to us by the government which goes against the very foundation of the bill of rights' existence in the first place - but ya'll will argue it none-the-less because you have no principle foundations when it comes to the actual  freedom offered by America's contract with it's people.  By such an argument we have no "right" to free speech, no "right" to freedom of the press, no "right" to due process, no "right" to freedom of religion, on and on.  The government owns and dictates all under this argument, thus 'freedom' would be an illusion, and folks like her make it abundantly clear that they do not believe in freedom - they believe that they are right and no one else has any rights.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Drumpf is a loony bird himself so that doesnt count.



I was just kind of saying that there's not a dime's worth of difference between a D and an R in Washington.

False paradigm is false.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So remind me again what happened in Vietnam?  Or in Iraq?

Why have we been at war for nearly two decades?

Folks don't buy what you are selling.

That Georgetown professor I referred you to even told you that your opinion is wrong, why do you keep typing it out on these forums?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



lawl as typical, you virtue signaling twats lose/can't handle any argument with your bullshit opinion/beliefs and turn immediately to personal attacks - and that's the end of any discussion from you fascists - from here out it's all insults (I think you're on post three of that shit flinging dribble now aren't ya?)  Impressed I am not.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drumpf is a loony bird himself so that doesnt count.
> ...



I think this was true in the past, not so much anymore though...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I'm not giving her any cover, I'm explaining to her why she doesn't understand your POV, she believes that our rights should be converted into privileges and refuses to listen to why they should not be because she has listened to, literally decades of corporate fear propaganda to the contrary.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Fair enough, a pointless gesture really, but as I said before, you're welcome to keep offering your hand out to be mauled by the rabid fools who just don't actually give a fuck.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If the Democrats pass a Constitutional Amendment modifying the 2nd, and the Senate approves, and Trump himself has indicated that he supports such a thing, if he passes it on to the states, will you wake up?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...



What are you smoking?  I mean I don't do drugs, but that's some powerful shit if you think the majority of the GOPs and Trump are anti-2nd lawl


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I think I explained this to you yesterday.  You didn't take good notes, did you?

History is full of examples of where a lesser armed citizenry has overcome government might.

There may even be where the many in the military join the citizens.  We saw that happen in Russia in 1917, didn't we?

One thing about it.  Without the right to keep and bear arms we can't guarantee "the security of the free state".  The ballot box sure as hell won't stop tyranny.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Naw, I just could see them taking a very moderated view, much like OldLady.  A sort of, it's not a right, it's a privilege that needs to be regulated now. . . . 


I watch the conversations on this site, I see what is going on.  I can follow that mood of the nation.  The elites are playing all these fools like a fiddle.  They are smarter than all of you.  They know what they are doing.



Did you know that the Supreme Court ruled that once a person has entered into the U.S. they are protected by the U.S. Constitution?  That means 11 million illegal immigrants have the right to bear arms.

Did you know that?


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Clearly you haven't seen my prior posts on how the nation is fucked...  Such examples are just one of the many that it will fail.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I have no idea what this has to do with Vietnam  or Iraq, or how that relates to the 2nd amendment, if that's what you're talking about.  I don't agree with everyone just because they are professors at Georgetown.  I know you think highly of him.  That's fine by me but quit trying to shove him down my throat.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Okay, so you agree, it isn't completely beyond the scope of imagination that the Dems would give Trump his well in exchange for sending a modified ERA & 2nd Amendment to the states?

You might think that is "fucked," but in the minds of some, this would be an ultimate victory. . .  as they would just halt construction once they get into office, as of course, you can't really repeal those Amendments once they are there. . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The folks in both places faced our army and caused them problems.  

What I am getting at here, is that this is just your opinion.  It doesn't have any bearing on reality.  I don't know why you hold this opinion.   You just give it to us like it is fact, with no support.

Yet all the historical examples are just the reverse.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



The only thing beyond the scope of imagination is that this nation will continue to exist as a free nation...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



One could even question whether we are free right now.

Do you know I even have arguments with friends on-line that try to convince me that we should give up our fundamental natural rights?  Who could have brainwashed them into thinking this is a good idea?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


In order to modify an amendment it has to be repealed. That wont happen.  Most liberals have no desire to repeal the 2nd.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



communists, socialists, elitists, teachers, parents, friends, politicians, media talking-heads, movie stars, comedians...

That's the problem when you don't have any fundamental principles to underlie your belief system(s), you'll believe anything.  And the really scary part, is that such beliefs will turn on a dime at random; it's utter chaos and it's impossible to have a stable nation when it's set upon a crumbling wobbly foundation like that.  But the GOP played nice and let them do it so here we are.  Every single one of us fucked, it's really just a matter of if one knows it yet or not...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> This confused Libtard bitch lives in a state with most statewide gun control laws in the country and that didn't protect her son one bit so why in the hell is the idiot suggesting more laws? Is she stupid or what?
> 
> Sorry for your loss, now go fuck yourself.





MisterBeale said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This confused Libtard bitch lives in a state with most statewide gun control laws in the country and that didn't protect her son one bit so why in the hell is the idiot suggesting more laws? Is she stupid or what?
> ...




Right?   Btw, everyone should read the comments on that video Flash posted.   I’m actually really glad to see more and more people are waking up and beginning to see what is going on. 

I know I’ve posted this tons of times on other threads, but people need to know that propaganda is legal.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This confused Libtard bitch lives in a state with most statewide gun control laws in the country and that didn't protect her son one bit so why in the hell is the idiot suggesting more laws? Is she stupid or what?
> ...


I love that her attitude toward gun control used to be identical to OldLady


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



It’s  a real drug.  There are a couple mini documentaries on it, I’ll see if I can find one and post it later when I have time.    As for whether all the stories about it are true, I don’t know. But even if it’s half as bad as what is claimed, it still could be abused in the way I mentioned.

And no, I didn’t see Jumping Jack Flash but now I want to!


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


You are a hypocrite and a liar and I could care less what you have to say at this point, you gutter mouthed bitch.
_You can shove your higher-than-though intellectually void bullshit right up your elitist  fascist control freak ass,_
That is YOUR insult and there were plenty of others.  Nothing I said comes close to your offensiveness or bile.
I'm sick and tired of telling you that I didn't propose taking guns from responsible people, which you have consistently ignored and instead tried rolling over me with your diatribe.


MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Thank you for explaining, Mr. Beale.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


It will brighten your day, I promise.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


>



Good job asshole.  Now the fascist fucks will ban 3d printers and I won't be able to make gadgets...


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I hadn’t seen that part of the talk, but I love it!   It restores my faith in humanity that someone who was raised in New York as a Jewish liberal can get past the baggage of their upbringing and let truth and facts lead them to a different position.  I hope that Dems will listen to her.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That's four hahaha 4 insults because I have a desire to protect my own life...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


It is our fundamental natural right to possess guns that are designed solely to kill?  Where do you get that from?  How does that become a fundamental natural right?  The 2nd amendment, maybe?  A unique document that prefaces that statement about the right to bear arms by saying that it is necessary to a well ordered militia.  We have a standing army.  A militia is no longer necessary.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Any time I need to up my ratings count, I always start a gun control thread.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> [Q
> 
> I'm sick and tired of telling you that I didn't propose taking guns from responsible people, .



The thing is we don't want stupid hateful Liberals like you or anybody else deciding who is responsible and who is not.

The Liberal record on that is pretty damn oppressive.

You can't trust Liberals with restricting our Constitutional rights because they always do the wrong thing.

The right to keep and bear arms is not merit based or needs based. It can't be infringed and it sure as hell can't be doled out by filthy bureaucrats and politicians.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh hey, thanks for basically proving my earlier point that you virtue signaling morons sell your souls for likes and attention from fellow virtue signaling morons in a fantasy circle jerk...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


No, it's all the funnies I get from mocking, rude conservatives.  Pismoe's always good for at least five.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > [Q
> ...


No, it isn't merit or needs based, but I believe it should be.  It should be infringed because way too many people are turning those weapons of "self protection" on innocent civilians.  They blew it, not me. 
To repeat what I said in my very first post, these mass shootings are out of control.  23 dead in just under two weeks due to two mass shootings.  One in a synagogue, one in a dance hall.  The fact that some people cannot see that gun availability has something to do with this just floors me.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



How intellectual of you to not comprehend what I said and double down on my point.  Thank you again.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


You haven't watched the whole thing?  Really?

She wrote the book after 9/11, saw that nothing was changing during the Obama era and gave that talk seeing that progressives and libertarians could agree on many of the founding fundamentals.  It isn't about politics, it is about the fundamentals, the structure of a truly open society.  Civil Rights and Civil Liberties.

The End of America: Letter of Warning to a Young Patriot - Wikipedia


----------



## Issa (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


For you people dying is just a number.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The Liberal record on deciding who can enjoy their Consitutional rights and who can't is pretty damn dismal.

For instance, in commie New York a man went to see his doctor for a mild case of insomnia.  Under the New York SAFE Act (that was touted to be "responsible" gun restrictions) the doctor felt compelled to report the man (a veteran) to the authorities.  The jack booted thugs came to his house and confiscated all his firearms.  For insomnia.  That is what happens when  we allow stupid Liberals to decide who is responsible and who is not.

I could give you many more examples.  Like the decorated veteran that was arrested because he had two standard AR magazines in the trunk of his car.  No gun no ammo just two magazines like are legal in most other states.  Or the young mother from Texas with a child that she wanted to protect that was just passing through a commie state that was arrested because she had a firearm in the car.  No crime or intention of doing a crime, just possession. 

No, we don't want you Liberals deciding who is responsible and who is not because you will be oppressive and will violate our Constitutional rights.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Based on the way you post, you would (for sure) blow yourself to bits.

Most of us would have no issues.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



Is a club designed solely to kill?  Is a bow and arrow designed solely to kill?  How about a sword, a spear, etc.?

Most folks would say these are designed to either hunt, or defend oneself.

I detect political rhetoric.  In evolution, we are tool using creatures.   Study your anthropology on what differentiates us from most other species and what is our dependent evolutionary claim, tool use, and fire. One of the tools we have designed since the beginning is the tool for defense and hunting, yes.  It is true.  This is called a natural right.  If you were abandoned on an island, in the wilderness, you would need something to hunt with, or you would, more than likely, die.  It is your birth right, and your evolutionary inheritance.  For some artificial human construct to try to revoke that natural right from you is basically a crime against nature.  It is like clipping the wings of a bird.

You have the right to own the most lethal weapon of those you give sovereignty over you, in case they abuse that sovereignty.  This is axiomatic.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Flash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Where'd you get those examples?  InfoWars or Breitbart?   I do think your examples tell us one thing, though--all the people screaming for STATE laws not federal are asking for this type of nightmare for gun owners.  Make them the same country wide and that way there is not any issue.
Now, that would be pretty unfair to a state like mine (especially since no one has to drive through it to get to another state) that has plenty of gun owners but very low gun crime.  But I don't see any other way to solve that problem.  Except don't do whatever to get pulled over and have your car searched.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You don't see any other way to solve what problem?


Hmmm. . .  

If you stop watching TEE VEE, I think the problem would go away.

You are the one that believes there is a problem.


I have yet to be convinced that there is a problem.


How about we just pass a law that makes it a crime for corporate media to report on gun slayings?  I think that will be a much better way to solve it.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I absolutely agree with you that it’s about the fundamentals of a truly open society... It’s sad to me that so many Dems are so focused on certain minor issues that they are missing the bigger picture.  Well I guess the same goes for some on the other “side” as well.

I’ve been wanting to read her book.  It’s on my Amazon wish list.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

buttercup said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



As I noted they are all virtue signaling twatwaffle's who sell their freedom for likes from other virtue signaling idiots.

See also: Urban Dictionary: Twatwaffle

Complete idiot that mere idiot, dumbass, or imbecile can not adequately describe.; however, to earn the title of twatwaffle, one must also attempt to assertauthority/expertise where none is had, or use power/authority when they are offended by things that most people find humorous, and then use that authority to get the "offenders," in trouble and the "offending material" removed.

n.1 An elitist; someone unaware of their own limitations and highly critical of others. 
n.2 A general prick. See: douchebag, n00b.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Try addressing that to the poster who HAD the problem.  Tell HIM to stop watching TV.  Go on.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Those examples were very well reported.  Try The New York Times:

Andrew Cuomo sued by veteran after insomnia treatment prompts gun confiscation

Liberals cannot ever be trusted with our Constitutional rights.  They will always do the wrong thing.

The Bill of Rights is designed to keep the government from taking away fundamental rights, like the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> All you've actually added to the conversation here is that you do not innately believe that my life, nor anyone else's, is worthy of being defended using a constitutional right that's existed for over a hundred years longer than your /personal/ opinion on guns.



Due to that "Constitutional right", and the resulting easy, damn near uncontrollable, availability of guns, you can defend yourself, gun in hand, against would-be murderers and rapists.  I trust, you haven't done so, not even once.

Due to that "Constitutional right", and the resulting easy, damn near uncontrollable, availability of guns, two dozen kids at Sandy Hook are dead, torn to shreds by gun fire, along with the lives of their parents and siblings.

This Amendment, written for a country in which law enforcement, government protection of life and property, was more a hope than a reality, is patently dysfunctional, and should not govern a country trying to get into the 21 century.  In fact, it results in less protection, and more ending up dead, than would experience a country in which guns were rare, and strictly controlled.  In this century, no one should own a gun, unless they can demonstrate a pressing need for it that cannot otherwise be met.

So, do please spare us your whine about how we don't value your life, when, in reality, we just don't value your life over and above the lives of those murdered at Sandy Hook.  There is not a single hint of a reason why we should.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


See wikipedia:
_a *troll* (/troʊl, trɒl/) is a person who starts quarrels or upsets people on the Internet to distract and sow discord by posting inflammatory and digressive,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the intent of provoking readers into displaying emotional responses[2] and normalizing tangential discussion,[3] whether for the troll's amusement or a specific gain._


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


 
Every one of my posts had a point based logical argument.  The fact that your limited intellect was unable to comprehend it is not my fault dear.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > All you've actually added to the conversation here is that you do not innately believe that my life, nor anyone else's, is worthy of being defended using a constitutional right that's existed for over a hundred years longer than your /personal/ opinion on guns.
> ...


That called for more than a thank you.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Still trolling.


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > All you've actually added to the conversation here is that you do not innately believe that my life, nor anyone else's, is worthy of being defended using a constitutional right that's existed for over a hundred years longer than your /personal/ opinion on guns.
> ...



Wrong.  Due to "gun free zones" you folks have left children defenseless in the face of a criminal world.  Instead of allowing their defense, you chose, due to your personal fear of guns, to have them slaughtered like innocent little sheep.  While I would argue to send in armed defenders to protect these innocents, you argue to remove /my/ individual right to legally defend my family inside my private home/car/space.  Your argument is not at all comparable because it very specifically and intentionally deny's /me/ my constitutional right to keep and bare arms +  the right to protect innocent unarmed folks.  There is no roundabout bullshit that flies for your argument to disarm everyone and put them at the mercy of criminals, murderers, robbers, and rapists except your selfish desire to have the false allusion of "safety" which falls apart the second some criminal, murderer, robber, or rapist shows their face to you and yours.

You are correct though, I've never had to defend my home, I live in Alaska, we have a 90% carry rate in my area and the right to kill anyone that threatens us in any location we have a right to be - including a public space, our car, or our kids school - most criminals aren't stupid turns out... And the extra stupid ones die real quick up here - problem solved.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------  you deserve every one of them , Americans have RIGHTS not GRANTS of what kinda Guns we can own  OldLady .


----------



## EverCurious (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The irony here is that you can't even see that you are accusing me of what you are actually doing.  It's 100% delicious ~mock toasts liberal tears tumbler~


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


You should never compliment one of the expert propagandists from the cesspool badlands in the basement.

It is their job to come to our home, spread discord and propaganda among us.  They are quite adept at it.

I generally don't trust anyone whose profile is set on private and who spends most of their time down in the badlands.  Disreputable folks they are.


I can see why this post appeals to you though, it just repeats what you see on the TEE VEE day in and day out.


Just remember; "In this century, no one should own a gun, unless they can demonstrate a pressing need for it that cannot otherwise be met," is a statement of opinion, not fact.  If you want a nation of liberty, I already posted the facts for you.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   they aren't out of control and the FREEDOM to own effective guns comes at a cost .  310 million in the USA and in the last 2 weeks or so 23 are dead at the hands of criminals as millions of other Americans peacefully go about their American Business OldLady  .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   they don't care about FREEDOM or Liberty .   They just want to control Americans .


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


_You have the right to own the most lethal weapon of those you give sovereignty over you, in case they abuse that sovereignty. This is axiomatic._
Sez WHO?  The Second Amendment?   How do you get off saying I am brainwashed and watch too much tv when you think this is some sort of reasonable argument?  Mr. Beale, you're being downright silly now.  None of us has a quarter of what the military has right now.  The only way to win a war against a government gone wild is to befriend another country with a big military to side with us.
Only way.  AR's in your closet won't cut it.
I'm not saying that again.  I've already said it too many times and it's not sinking in.


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> [Q
> 
> -------------------------------------   they don't care about FREEDOM or Liberty .   They just want to control Americans .



The Left Wing butt pirates know that the right to keep and bear arms becomes a potentially serious impediment to making the US a socialist shithole so that the greedy Liberals can their free stuff.

It never has been about public safety.  It is about political control.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...


I realize it's an opinion, and I agree with it.  It is so rare to hear anyone around here say it, though.  
You also stated an _opinion_.  I am perfectly aware of that, too.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

see the Goat Herders in the middle east that have been fighting 1st world military's for the last 16 years OldLady ,  See the Goat Herders yhat kicked Russian azz and made them abandon 'afghanistan' OldLady .


----------



## Flash (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> [Q
> 
> _You have the right to own the most lethal weapon of those you give sovereignty over you, in case they abuse that sovereignty. This is axiomatic._
> Sez WHO?  The Second Amendment?   How do you get off saying I am brainwashed and watch too much tv when you think this is some sort of reasonable argument?  Mr. Beale, you're being downright silly now.  None of us has a quarter of what the military has right now.  The only way to win a war against a government gone wild is to befriend another country with a big military to side with us.
> ...



How do you know that many in the military will not deflect to the revolution?  It has happen many times before.

History is full of examples of revolts being successful against a better armed government.

I have told you this many times.  Take notes this time so I don't have to reeducate you.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I don't use or view infowars......and if the anti gunners are going to smear 2nd Amendment supporters, I will simply state the truth about them....dead children get the anti gunners the most traction in their movement to ban guns.... that is why they will not end gun free zones, especially for schools, and why they won't keep known, violent, repeat gun offenders in jail, but will keep putting them back into minority neighborhoods...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So much stupid in this post. Where to begin?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Two weeks ago a killer in Crimea used a pump action shotgun... a Hatson Escort.....which according to some information only holds 4 + 1 shells..... he murdered 21 college students.....so no, they are not going to stop until they get all the guns...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It is not sinking in, because you DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT.

The person that was commissioned by the global Anglo-American establishment to write the authorized world history has even told you the truth. 

Any military commander or leader worth their salt will tell you about force equilibrium and the advantage of defenders vs attackers.

Have you ever even played a single military simulation in your entire life?  Do you have even a novice's authority to write on such things?

I could recommend a few good ones, or you could go to the gaming sub-forum of this community to read about them.  They would enlighten you.  Most military veterans know the truth.

The amount of deer hunters in the US far outnumbers the largest army in the world, I don't know where you are getting your numbers, I really don't.

Of course IED's and AR's in your closet will cut as long as your are dug in and have a social network with underground tunnels. 

Don't be daft.


Why on earth do you think we are getting so much propaganda on a monthly, weekly, daily basis?

Why do you think they did it to Australia?

They can't do the final collapse of the world economy until everyone is disarmed.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Issa said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


And for you people getting murdered with a gun is worse than getting murdered in a thousand other ways


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > All you've actually added to the conversation here is that you do not innately believe that my life, nor anyone else's, is worthy of being defended using a constitutional right that's existed for over a hundred years longer than your /personal/ opinion on guns.
> ...




Due to that Constitutional Right, according to the Centers for Disease Control, the American people do use their legal guns 1,100,000 times a year, on average, to actually stop rapes, robberies and murders, including attacks like the one at Sandy Hook...which took place in a gun free zone where law abiding people are not permitted to have their guns to stop those attacks.....

According to the Pew Research Center, Americans owning and carrying guns did not increase any gun crime or violent crime as more guns were owned and carried, over a 25 year period....

So.....besides you emotion based rant....what else do you have?

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > All you've actually added to the conversation here is that you do not innately believe that my life, nor anyone else's, is worthy of being defended using a constitutional right that's existed for over a hundred years longer than your /personal/ opinion on guns.
> ...




And in Europe...where they took guns away from their people....their governments sent 12 million unarmed, innocent men, women and children to German Socialist death camps...

Is it that you don't like murder done by civilian criminals, and simply prefer government mass murder?


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> That called for more than a thank you.



As far as I've seen, you've done the yeoman's work rebutting the NRA-sponsored bullshit on here, so the praise goes to you.  I don't know how you stomach all that egotistical, mendacious nonsense.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Which is what I have been saying all along but you still think our murder rate will be lowered with gun control even though there are some striking socioeconomic, cultural. political and psychological differences between the US and the UK


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...




Guns are not designed to kill, they are designed to keep the owner alive ...wether through bringing down game or killing an attacker. 

Americans use those guns 1.1 million times a year to save lives, not take them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> If the pillhead didn't have a gun, how many people would he have shot?



He could have killed just as many or more by one of any number of means but you only care that he killed people with a gun


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...



It's all about you huh?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mental illness is the main cause of most of these mass shootings.  As a nation we have failed to address mental illness in a satisfactory or practical mode.  What the liberals should attempt is to try and stop allowing  mentally ill people to legally acquire weapons....that is doable and something that should be done.
> ...




When you support bernie sanders and left wing causes so much you take a rifle to a Republican baseball game and try to kill them.....or you believe the propaganda of black lives matter so much you murder 6 dallas police officers, and others with the same black lives matter sympathies murder several more police officers.....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Two things for sure:
> 1) after Sandy Hook where little children were cut to pieces by gun fire, this country will do NOTHING about gun violence
> 2) crazy gun nuts will sell fear of having their phallic symbols taken away and cry "false flag"


Yeah we still make it easy for people with guns to just walk into a school and start shooting


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Mr. Beale, I believe you're laboring under a misconception, a big one.  I can't disabuse you of that notion, but I sure ain't goin there with you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



Here we go quoting that bogus Kellerman "study" again


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

...


Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That called for more than a thank you.
> ...


WHERE DO ALL YOU OTHER POSTERS HAVE A CONTACT?!?  Someone send me the NRA addi to get paid or I'm not posting any more.

You mean you are paid and I am doing this shit for free?  Fuck that, I'm outta here. . . . .


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


We don't mass murder people in a thousand other ways, though, do we?  We use guns, usually AR's--which makes sense since that is exactly what they were designed for.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Make that a law and watch the definition of irresponsible be changed to include not flossing every day


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


How about when you got to a Black church and kill people praying or when you try again to enter a Black church fail and shoot two more Black people and then tell a white CCW carrying person that whites dont kill other whites?  How about when you kill some white Jews praying cause they run the world bank and you are behind in debt


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Murder is murder whether it's one person or 12 people

and we know you only care about the 1 in 100 murder victims who happen to be killed in a mass shooting


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> ...


Check with 2AGuy.  He's gotta be wealthy by now.  lol


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


What makes you think that?  Are you about to burst into "What about Chicago?" again?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's sad that you care about something so meaningless


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


I acknowledge it's going to be hard to define that.  But just having a NICS system that has updated and complete data for a background check would be a start.  And much better reporting on people with mental illness that includes violent tendencies, and full reporting on DV convictions from the military.  That would be a start.  But you are right it won't be easy.  Could we start with the above without hurting your feelings?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I don't recall mentioning Chicago at all.

You are the one making qualitative judgement on murder not me

You obsess over the 1% but when I tell you where the real murder problem in this country originates you are completely mum


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No it's useless because one has to be evaluated by a medical professional to be deemed mentally ill

If one is deemed to be mentally ill his privacy is protected by law

and then we still have to stop the definition creep that will happen.  You know when Obama wanted to call the elderly who had trouble balancing a checkbook "mentally ill"


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes.  We are not the UK.  But we can make changes in our cultural and psychological bent if we have the will.  In 1965, 40% of Americans smoked cigarettes.  Now it is 15%.  We reduced it by more than half.  It is saving lives and it is no longer cool or socially acceptable in most circles.  You can't smoke inside almost any public space.  So why couldn't the same thing be done with guns?  And the gratuitous violence in entertainment, including gaming?  Of course it can be done.  For some reason, people just don't care that others are dying, and it isn't ME that doesn't care.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That called for more than a thank you.
> ...


Nice word. You learn something new everyday.  * "mendacious"*


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


As you know, I was being facetious.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I see no analogy between smoking and owning a firearm.

My carrying a concealed weapon in no way intrudes on any of your rights or even any of your comforts in any way whatsoever where someone blowing smoke in your face does


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


_his privacy is protected by law_
Laws can be changed.  That is what I meant when I wrote the OP yesterday.  Things need to change.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


This is mendacious propaganda.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Skull Pilot, the point was that after a long, hard row to hoe, we changed people's personal habits (and a very addictive one which is difficult to quit) and the whole general attitude about smoking.  There is no difference between that and guns as far as making a change in how violence and gun idolizing is viewed.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You are getting to Chicago.  I knew it.  Take it to another thread, though.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

As we say in basketball, you need multiple efforts. In order to stop this gun violence we need to curtail certain things regarding guns. You shouldnt be carrying in a gun in public if you are a male.  You shouldnt be using weapons that look but more importantly function like a war weapon. There is no need other than psychological impulse for any non military person to have one.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




You just pulled that out of your butt......  Lawn mowers kill more people every single year than mass shooters do, and a lot more than mass shooters with any kind of rifle....

Falling off ladders kills 300 people every year, more people than are killed with any rifle in any year of mass shootings...

The AR-15 isn't even close to being the most used gun for mass shootings or regular crime....

You are posting things that aren't even close to being true or accurate...why do you do that?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




How about you go on a Long Island Train and shoot people because you hate white people.... or shooting up gay people because you are muslim?

And then, of course, the majority of all gun murder in this country is committed by blacks.... but let's not count them...right?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I thought the AR was the weapon of choice for mass shootings.  In recent memory, anyway, since maybe San Bernardino?  Thank you for correcting me, if I was wrong.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Well, it sounds good, and the media talking heads say it. . . . and it advances that cause. . . so what the hell?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> As we say in basketball, you need multiple efforts. In order to stop this gun violence we need to curtail certain things regarding guns. You shouldnt be carrying in a gun in public if you are a male.  You shouldnt be using weapons that look but more importantly function like a war weapon. There is no need other than psychological impulse for any non military person to have one.




A pump action shotgun is an actual War Weapon....currently used by militaries around the world....the lever action rifle was an actual war weapon, as was the revolver...the AR-15 semi automatic rifle was never a War weapon...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No, it isn't....in fact, hand guns are used more than all rifle types.......

And lawn mowers kill more people than AR-15 rifles in even the worst mass shootings each year....


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And what percentage of murders do mass murders account for?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


How about the fact that 90% of all gun related mass murder is done at the hands of white males?

You cant count two things that are not the same and have completely different causes.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Yes...we could do that.....funny that the anti gunners don't care about that though...isn't it...?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > As we say in basketball, you need multiple efforts. In order to stop this gun violence we need to curtail certain things regarding guns. You shouldnt be carrying in a gun in public if you are a male.  You shouldnt be using weapons that look but more importantly function like a war weapon. There is no need other than psychological impulse for any non military person to have one.
> ...


We all know where the AR-15 design came from.  The only difference between it and the M-16 is that the AR doesn't have full auto.  It makes killing a shitload of people so much easier, more comfortable, etc. etc.  And I know for a fact I got that one right.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That number may not be accurate, but it is likely because blacks do almost all of the other gun murder in the country.......


----------



## OldLady (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Of course they care about it!   Where have you been?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




In 2016, 71 people were killed in mass public shootings.....

In 2016, 11,004 people were murdered in gun crimes....the majority of which were committed by blacks, against other blacks....

Can you tell us which number is bigger?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Thats pretty much the only thing we lead in if the FBI is to be believed. Whites commit the vast majority of other violent crime.  However like I said the Black gun crimes are primarily Black on Black crimes. whereas whites are prone to killing any and everyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I can but then that would encourage you to keep deflecting. We arent talking about Black on Black crime. We are talking bout mass shootings which are more visible and have way more affect due to the sheer numbers of people killed at once.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Wrong....Whites kill Whites, Blacks kill blacks...the real difference...Blacks kill more Whites than Whites kill blacks.....

Expanded Homicide Data Table 6

White killer, Black Victims......264

Black killer, White Victims... 576


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Wrong....actual, daily gun murder = 11,004 in 2016...in Black neighborhoods....a real impact....

Mass public shooting deaths..total for the year...71, and that is an outlier total......

So 11,004 vs.  71...... keep telling yourself mass shootings are more important...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Your link doesnt reflect what you posted.  Even if it did we are talking about mass shootings. Everyone knows white males are the ones that do it the most.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yes...it does....read it carfully...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   sure , the government can FORCE all kinds of changes at the point of a GUN or the law because the point of the gun is the LAW OldLady .


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I'm not sure, based on what you wrote, what you believe I'm wrong on...unless you are insisting it be put in "left/right" terms.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No it doesnt. Its obviously a fake site.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 9, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Probably had to do with his experiences with his sister and her commitment.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > As we say in basketball, you need multiple efforts. In order to stop this gun violence we need to curtail certain things regarding guns. You shouldnt be carrying in a gun in public if you are a male.  You shouldnt be using weapons that look but more importantly function like a war weapon. There is no need other than psychological impulse for any non military person to have one.
> ...



You shouldnt be using weapons *that look* but more importantly function like a war weapon.  You shouldnt be using a pump action shotgun unless you are defending your home.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's the FBI site....... you are having a glitch......when I click on the link it goes to homicide table 6....


----------



## sparky (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> They can't do the final collapse of the world economy until everyone is disarmed.



the truth do hurt....

_ouch_ Mr Beale ...

~S~


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




The pump action shotgun is an actual, current War weapon...... used by our military all over the world......the AR-15 has never been used in a war....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




A 4 + 1 shotgun was used by a killer in Crimea 2 weeks ago to murder 21 college students in a mass public school shooting......more than the 18 at Parkland...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Try it again...

Expanded Homicide Data Table 6


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Thats why a pump action shotgun should never be carried in public. The AR-15 looks just like the M16A! rifle so that should be banned.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Still not working but its irrelevant anyway. We are talking about mass shootings.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That makes no rational sense....... the AR-15 rifle is no different from any other semi automatic rifle..... and it is not a war weapon, never been used in war....

A lever action rifle was an actual weapon of war....the Bolt action rifle is a current weapon of war used by our military all over the world...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No...you were lying about mass shootings and their importance...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





You are exactly right.


Next question: did you know that Kennedy's father sacrificed JFK's sister out of a fear that she might embarrass the family by becoming pregnant, and end the chances at the presidency.

The 'sacrifice' was via a lobotomy.


1. "... Joe Sr. decided, without consulting or informing his wife, to have a prefrontal lobotomy performed on Rosemary. ... Rosemary’s surgery was performed very soon after the introduction of the technique in this country. Fewer than one hundred such operations had been completed at this time, and the procedure was very much experimental. The operation was recommended for “ ‘hopeless’ patients who had failed to respond to other methods of treatment, people who had little to lose and everything to gain.”
Interesting article on Rosemary Kennedy and her impact on the family -- Kennedy Family Forum

a. "Various reasons for the operation have been given, but it left her permanently incapacitated." Shorter, Edward. _The Kennedy Family and the History of Mental Retardation_.. pp. 32–33.

b. After the surgery Rosemary was reduced to an infantile mentality that left her incontinent and staring blankly at walls for hours. Her verbal skills were reduced to unintelligible babble. In 1949, Rosemary moved to an institution and was visited on regular occasions by her sister Eunice Kennedy Shriver who became the founder of the Special Olympics." Top 10 Fascinating And Notable Lobotomies - Listverse

2. It was the ambition of Joseph Kennedy, Sr. that caused this beautiful young lady to become a veritable "vegetable."  He could not allow the taint of scandal to stand in the way of the presidency.



JFK knew what had been done.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

PoliticalChic said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




The Kennedy's were monsters....


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


The AR-15 looks like the M16. Its definitely different from semi-autos that dont look like one.  We know this is true because males with insecurities want that specific model so they can play soldier boy.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I thought you claimed it showed Black on white vs white on Black crime? Make up your mind.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


>


No one that owns a gun will take that challenge.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

ITS a nice gun and it pretty much perfectly fills the role described in the second amendment , and thats why you don't like it Ace and others .


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Why should they, they probably don't support gun control.


I think it is for folks that support gun control to show how serious they are.  Common Asclepias, show us how serious your commitment to the cause is, photograph your support for us. . ..

It isn't about the guns, it is about the people's ability to use them.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I support gun control. Control isnt achieved by chopping off the offending part. If it was we would castrate rapists.


----------



## Issa (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So what you always trying 4o tell us mass shootings are normal occurrences. Other countries are just bullshitting.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

i just hope that everyone is paying attention to these gun controllers because they have nefarious plans for Normal Americas .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Issa said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------  naw , but 40 or a couple hundred death per year in mass shootings a year is acceptable .   Its the price that is paid for the ability and Freedom for 320 million Americans to own effective Guns  'isis' .  [and these are MY thoughts  'isis' ]


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

how many death happen a year in swimming pools , motorcycling , over eating , drinking too much , Driving cars and doing other things 'isis' ??


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i just hope that everyone is paying attention to these gun controllers because they have nefarious plans for Normal Americas .


Theres nothing nefarious about keeping you from playing Rambo with real weapons. If you want to play Rambo try laser tag or paint ball.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> how many death happen a year in swimming pools , motorcycling , over eating , drinking too much , Driving cars and doing other things 'isis' ??


Which one of these things sole purpose for existing is to shoot and kill something?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

i just hope that other readers , Americans read what defenseless puzzies you lefties want to make of Americans by disarming Americans   Ace .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So you want to make all medical records public?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What about my statement regarding me carrying a concealed weapon is untrue?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

what difference does your question in 1263 make . But  Guns are made for Defense , Offence , killing in self defense and other legal purposes Ace .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > how many death happen a year in swimming pools , motorcycling , over eating , drinking too much , Driving cars and doing other things 'isis' ??
> ...


A firearm is designed to propel a projectile at a target

The choice f target has nothing to do with the gun and everything g to do with the person firing it

ANd if that is the sole purpose of a gun I and millions of others who own and shoot guns have been using them incorrectly


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Except you leave out the fact that 99.99 % of gun owners will never commit an act of violence.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Tell you what you quote me where I have mentioned Chicago

and FYI You mentioned it not me.

I rarely use any city as an example of the urban decay that is the root cause of our murder problem because it isn't just one city


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


*"A firearm is designed to propel a projectile at a target"
*
If thats the case then why dont you just get a sling shot or a BB gun?  We both know know why.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So you only care what rifle looks like.

There are other rifles that shoot the same round that don'k look like the M 16 I guess those guns are OK


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



A firearm has better range and is more fun


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So its about fun?  Would you let a baby play with the loaded gun? I mean its about having fun right?  Its like a baby rattle right?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




off topic but


*I mean, I know correlation is not causation*

unless you are a leftard and you are talking about man made global warming 

--LOL


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

The nice thing about the AR is that there are millions in American hands and all are pretty much interchangeable and they all shoot the same military ammo in 5.56 and usually .223 .   Thats why the AR fills the role that is good for the 2nd Amendment and probably some of the reason that gun controllers hate it .


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> The nice thing about the AR is that there are millions in American hands and all are pretty much interchangeable and they all shoot the same military ammo in 5.56 and usually .223 .   Thats why the AR fills the role that is good for the 2nd Amendment and probably some of the reason that gun controllers hate it .


See? I told yall its all about playing Rambo.  Thats why no other rifle will do. The AR-15 is for boys that havent grown up yet or wish they could be Rambo.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Issa said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Other countries have them too....  and again..71 people killed in mass public shootings in 2016, 117 in 2017....... 300 people died falling off of ladders.....

Mass public shootings are not an issue when it comes to people dying....more people are killed every single year by knives, clubs and bare hands..... and yet you guys don't care about those deaths.

And on the other side?   Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year, on average, to stop violent criminals from committing rape, robbery and murder.....while gun crime in Britain is going up...while violent crime in Britain is going up.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

and very few special tools are needed to work on the AR and even little girls can take it apart and reassemble it .   And its good for shooting Varmints , targets and even deer [i hear] , is light in recoill , easy to carry , light weight , easy to clean , good for home defense with the right ammo .   Its a nice gun   Ace .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > how many death happen a year in swimming pools , motorcycling , over eating , drinking too much , Driving cars and doing other things 'isis' ??
> ...




That isn't the sole purpose of a gun either.....since Americans use them 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders and even mass shootings, it is obvious that they save lives more than they take them......


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

and the ammo is pretty cheap as it can be gotten as USA military surplus and cheap and  some cheap and foreign made .     The brass cases can be reloaded a few times and the ammo is a good deal as far as price goes  Ace .


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 9, 2018)

EverCurious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



And we are equally sick of hearing the RW complain about liberals who want to "ban" guns, when we have never read any such suggestion on this board by any liberal.


----------



## gipper (Nov 9, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Guns might save more lives than any other thing, in our society. Our HC system is so corrupt, it likely takes more lives than it saves.  Could improved safety in our automobiles save more?


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 9, 2018)

Only 12? Just 12 DEAD...FFS! by a whitey ex-military loser.

FFS!? This loser was in the army, they are just team morons, really are stupid losers.
This army loser had fully automatic type glocks this extend mags.
Whitman did it better with a bolt rifle.


The loser did not have this gun, but almost the same.


*If you want guns and to kill peoples, spew your 2nd anal rights' in lead on peoples in America.*


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

here you go , even YOU could do it Ace .   ---    ---    and knowing how to disassemble and reassemble an AR15 is a whole lot better than bouncing a feckin Ball Ace .


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 9, 2018)

Just another whitey MALE doing its American Hero Mass Shooting, using its 2nd Anal rights'
to do so with really what's a fully auto gun.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> here you go , even YOU could do it Ace .   ---    ---    and knowing how to disassemble and reassemble an AR15 is a whole lot better than bouncing a feckin Ball Ace .


I already know how to break down an M16 so thanks but no thanks. Nothing is better than bouncing a ball. Playing basketball is reserved only for elite humans.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Just another whitey MALE doing its American Hero Mass Shooting, using its 2nd Anal rights'
> to do so with really what's a fully auto gun.
> 
> View attachment 227856


--------------------   !!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > here you go , even YOU could do it Ace .   ---    ---    and knowing how to disassemble and reassemble an AR15 is a whole lot better than bouncing a feckin Ball Ace .
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------   sure you know how to disassemble and reassemble .   Ball games played by adults are stupid , course the watchers of these ball games are worse  Ace


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------   you have no Common Sense eh VS .  Doesn't matter what these board herd of libs say and when their leaders say , hey we will 'ban guns' the boards lib posters will all cheer --- GOOD   VS .


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



The only people who ever mention banning guns is the NRA and their sheep.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

its because its common sense .  'feinstein' did the first assault weapons ban .   kalifornia banned a 70 year old Russian ww2 rifle the SKS semi auto .   'kalifornia banned normal capacity magazines and has imposed a mag limit of 10 rounds .  And the 'feinstein' in you tube video .  ---    ---   plus common sense  tells me that they want ALL the guns removed , especiall the effective guns VS .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

gipper said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------------------------  Gun are the device that civilized the world and with out guns the small and weak people both women , men , cripples would always be at the mercy of big strong men .   And citizens would always be at the mercy of their governments , see 'cambodia' and 'idi amin' for just 2 examples .


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> its because its common sense .  'feinstein' did the first assault weapons ban .   kalifornia banned a 70 year old Russian ww2 rifle the SKS semi auto .   'kalifornia banned normal capacity magazines and has imposed a mag limit of 10 rounds .  And the 'feinstein' in you tube video .  ---    ---   plus common sense  tells me that they want ALL the guns removed , especiall the effective guns VS .



Guns in public hands need to be single shot muskets only.

We can look at 6 shooter pistol cartridge re-loadables for the masturbating 2nd anal republican cowards.
So these weak cowards will feel safe in America...HAHA!
Like this is a 3rd /4th world Muslim nation requiring more spewing lead to meet the family.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

you sound like a sicko , a sex perv of some type Baz .


----------



## Issa (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


When it hits home I will be curious to heat your opinion naziman.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> its because its common sense .  'feinstein' did the first assault weapons ban .   kalifornia banned a 70 year old Russian ww2 rifle the SKS semi auto .   'kalifornia banned normal capacity magazines and has imposed a mag limit of 10 rounds .  And the 'feinstein' in you tube video .  ---    ---   plus common sense  tells me that they want ALL the guns removed , especiall the effective guns VS .



So, you interpret any gun restriction as a generalized "gun ban". You must be outraged that you can't buy a 50 caliber machine gun.


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> you sound like a sicko , a sex perv of some type Baz .


Haha, Did I leave the army services to do this? Explain, your RW whitey stupidity, if the guess is true.
As it seems to be fully trained to kill folks as a whitey normal mass killer in America.

btw. Not that I'm against people dying in America, so I can have more.
Did you miss the Great Douche sicko memo for whitey survival?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

oh big deal , such is life  .   As [real] AMERICANS say , zhit happens and there are no guarantees .  These useless people  and healthcare beggars like you think they deserve a long useless life for purposes of smoking dope and playing with themselves 'muslim' .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Vandalshandle said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its because its common sense .  'feinstein' did the first assault weapons ban .   kalifornia banned a 70 year old Russian ww2 rifle the SKS semi auto .   'kalifornia banned normal capacity magazines and has imposed a mag limit of 10 rounds .  And the 'feinstein' in you tube video .  ---    ---   plus common sense  tells me that they want ALL the guns removed , especiall the effective guns VS .
> ...


---------------------------   of course i can buy a .50 caliber  VS .


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> oh big deal , such is life  .   As [real] AMERICANS say , zhit happens and there are no guarantees .  These useless people  and healthcare beggars like you think they deserve a long useless life for purposes of smoking dope and playing with themselves 'muslim' .


More Dopers are on free healthcare. Did you miss this fact?


----------



## cnm (Nov 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> I'm quite sure you are just another scientismist, and are yourself, unaware of it.


Well I've spent a few years teching in a lab dealing with air and water pollution so you're probably right. After all, Dale can't explain any of the technical matters to do with chemtrail deposits except to exclaim he knows more than everyone. In that respect you two are identical.


----------



## cnm (Nov 9, 2018)

You dudes are fruit loops, your citizens are seeing more action than your soldiers and you think nothing of it...

_“I don’t want prayers. I don’t want thoughts,” said Susan Orfanos, whose 27-year-old son, Telemachus Orfanos, a navy veteran, died on Wednesday night at the Borderline Bar and Grill. 

“I want those bastards in Congress … They need to pass gun control so no one else has a child that doesn’t come home,” she said, raising her voice to speak through gritted teeth and tears outside her home in the California suburb 40 miles north-west of Los Angeles.
[...]

Ben Campbell’s story is typical of those who live through a mass shooting. “I couldn’t believe it,” he said, explaining to reporters at the scene of Wednesday’s massacre how he pushed his friends out a broken window before climbing out himself and running for his life. 

Campbell, 19, said he was a regular at Borderline Bar & Grill. Like several other survivors, and a few of the dead, he also shares a distressingly typical connection to a mass killing that happened two years earlier.

“My brother was in Vegas,” he said. And it was his brother who rescued him Wednesday, responding to a text and arriving just at the same time.

 “It’s something you’re not supposed to go through, ever,” he said. But it keeps happening, again and again; a young woman next to him, another survivor of the Borderline shootout, lived through the Vegas shooting too. 

https://www.theguardian.com_​


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

here you go VS ---     ---  pretty much anything is for sale  VS .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

don't know if you can see them but theres some 'muslim berbers' heading for the 'atlas pissant hills' in the back ground   VS .


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> oh big deal , such is life  .   As [real] AMERICANS say , zhit happens and there are no guarantees .  These useless people  and healthcare beggars like you think they deserve a long useless life for purposes of smoking dope and playing with themselves 'muslim' .



You are now invisible, Pismoe. I would not talk with you in the real world, so I really not interested in dealing with you in cyberspace.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------------------------------------   if what you say is true then it'll just be like the OldDays  DeanRD ,


----------



## pismoe (Nov 9, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------   yeah , ww2 Vets and other , korea perhap coped and thats what they should do .   Course nowadays 'ptsd' is probably worth a few hundred bucks a months or more especially if there are tears and sniveling Old Lady ,


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 9, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

Hello Lips,  w/o looking it up youre stats appear to mirror USA population statistics.  except we need more women shooters. Prosecution rests.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 9, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...




That would empty 90% of the homeless problem too. A Win-Win.  I called for Tent cities (forced lockup) and lambasted by commee-stay-at-home-leftist-loons.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 9, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Jumpin' Jesus on a bicycle! There is no end to fascists on this thread...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Don't be a fucking idiot

Driving can be fun do you let your baby drive a car?

And yes shooting is fun I've been doing it since I was 8 years old


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > The nice thing about the AR is that there are millions in American hands and all are pretty much interchangeable and they all shoot the same military ammo in 5.56 and usually .223 .   Thats why the AR fills the role that is good for the 2nd Amendment and probably some of the reason that gun controllers hate it .
> ...


I don't own an AR my .223 rifle is a Ruger mini 14

It doesn't matter what a gun looks like


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > here you go , even YOU could do it Ace .   ---    ---    and knowing how to disassemble and reassemble an AR15 is a whole lot better than bouncing a feckin Ball Ace .
> ...



That's funny


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


-------------------------------   my only reason for liking the AR so much is that its interchangeable with millions of other AR's in Americans hand .  Mini 14 is a nice gun Skull !!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   proud of herself eh ??


----------



## OldLady (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't care if it's pink and wears panties.  Regardless of what it looks like, its function makes it totally inappropriate for civilian ownership.  We are NOT at war; the AR was modeled directly on the M16 (which is why it looks like one) and has one purpose.  People don't use it to hunt; they use it play Rambo.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Even the Muslims won't chop off that offending part, will they?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


--------------------------------   of course they use the AR to hunt , shoot varmints and self defense in the home .   Its a very versatile , effective and efficient gun and Americans have the RIGHT to own them .   By the way , the AR15 is referred to as Americas Modern Musket  OldLady .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

---   just heard on FOX that the 'uk' has had 39 thousand stabbings so far this year .   Just saying , interesting info is all it is to me .


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ---   just heard on FOX that the 'uk' has had 39 thousand stabbings so far this year .   Just saying , interesting info is all it is to me .



the UK is great for RETROSPECTIVE studies in Medicine.   ----it's that
centralized system.    Stabbing is  "reportable" in the USA-----but some
people try to lie about the incident so that it is not recorded as such.----
as in   "a knife slipped while I was cutting potatoes"


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   just heard on FOX that the 'uk' has had 39 thousand stabbings so far this year .   Just saying , interesting info is all it is to me .
> ...


--------------------------------------   i already looked for a link .   I heard what i heard on FOX , maybe an hour ago Rosie .


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...




THEY can't/won't stop Coke/Heroin/Humans from pouring in Illegally.  Guns would pour in also I would suspect.  We would be defenseless but criminals would be armed as always.  Big Govt usually fails.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



thanks----I am not sure about the significance of that stat.     Stabbing in
a fit of rage is not all that uncommon------remember Norman Mailer?  
He threw a wrench into his political career by sticking a knife into
his wife's belly--------SUDDEN ANGER.    Most of these injuries are not
fatal--------BUT YA NEVAH KNOW-------they present a real clinical dilemma. 
I wonder about the circumstances of the stabbings---like domestic vs
non-domestic type things


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 10, 2018)

Only 12?  That barely celebrates the 2nd Amendment.   

More, more, more!  How do you like it?  How do you like it?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 10, 2018)

Has it really been three days since America's latest mass gun-murder?

Tick-tock.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I used my .223 to shoot a rabid skunk a few weeks ago

Who knows how many animals and people I saved from getting rabies


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ---   just heard on FOX that the 'uk' has had 39 thousand stabbings so far this year .   Just saying , interesting info is all it is to me .
> ...


YEah people often get accidentally stabbed in the belly or the back while peeling potatoes with a 10 inch knife


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Has it really been three days since America's latest mass gun-murder?
> 
> Tick-tock.




Don't know, but every day, every single day, Americans use their legal guns to stop rapes, robberies and murders....saving lives every single day.....

How many?

The Centers for Disease Control found through their research that Americans use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year...on average, to stop violent criminals.....so every single day lives are saved, more lives are saved than are taken in mass shootings by criminals who ignore gun control laws.....

How many people were killed in mass public shootings in the U.S. in 2017, an outlier year?   117

2016....?  71

How many are killed by knives every single year....over 1,500.

How many are killed falling off ladders?   300.

How many are killed every year by lawn mowers....75 ....

How many times do Americans use their legal guns to save lives....1.1 million times a year.....

Do you now see why your post is so silly?

Here.....can you tell which is deadlier......

US mass shootings, 1982-2018: Data from Mother Jones’ investigation

*Total murders by mass public shooters...1982-2017.....35 years.....

795*


knife murders.....2009-2013.....

2009----1,836
2010----1,933
2011----1,611
2012---1,769
2013---1.956



--


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a 5'8" 135# 45 year old woman.  I can lift two gallons of milk with effort.  Why should /I/ be denied the right and ability to defend myself, and my household and family, from criminals with bad intentions - possibly even intent to rape or kill me?  Can any one of you anti 2nd amendment folks give me a single decent reason that /I/ should be disarmed and put at the mercy of criminals?  Because I am the only kind of person that all your stupid gun laws disarm - not the criminals, not the rapists, not the murderers and mass shooters - but innocent, largely defenseless, people like me.
> ...




Do you think those that become loony birds are going to walk in and self identify?  Who decides? What degree of loony gets rounded up?  j


OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Can you stop Illegals from working?  They have some sort of failed E-Verify.  Or the ObamaCare website very costly debacle?  We can't afford any programs.....that usually don't work anyways?

Step 1:  end gun free zones perhaps?  Let folks try to shoot back?  Works in the hood EH?


----------



## joaquinmiller (Nov 10, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



A real man would have used a baseball bat.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




You still don't know what you are talking about...but you still insist on talking about it...

The AR-15 is the exact same semi automatic rifle as all the other semi automatics that civilians own...it is no different in any way.   The AR-15 was never used by the military, it has never been to war..... the M16 is a select fire weapon, unlike the AR-15....that means the M16 can be fired on fully automatic, the AR-15 can't.....  

And yes...people use the AR-15 to hunt...all the time.... you don't know what you are talking about.

The pump action shotgun is an actual military weapon...it is currently used all over the world for military purposes.....two weeks ago a pump action shotgun was used by a shooter in Crimea to murder 21 people, not 12, so again...it isn't the weapon, it is the gun free zone target that piles up the bodies....and the pump action shotgun the killer in Crimea used?  ONly holds for shells........ and he murdered 21 college students.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ---   just heard on FOX that the 'uk' has had 39 thousand stabbings so far this year .   Just saying , interesting info is all it is to me .




When people first began to get concealed carry permits in large numbers, the anti gunners said that if we banned guns, there would be less murder because people would have to use knives to kill each other....and they wouldn't do that because you would have to get too close, and get blood on you, which would be a deterrent......

Britain shows us that 9 year olds are carrying and using knives to kill people.....another thing anti gunners don't know anything about...


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 10, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And I call for dumbasses to stop trying to behaving as fascists and instead realize that this nation is NOT treating the mentally ill in a humane way and instead are letting them wander around untreated to fend for themselves.  These are our neighbors, our relatives and they do not receive treatment  and are forced to live on the streets, under bridges and in alleys.  Why is that preferable to getting them into hospital and treating them?  Why is it better to glare at them through your windshields as you drive by instead of getting them help?  Do you feel virtuous as you look away from them as they struggle with their mental illness?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but you are not correct.  The AR-15 is an excellent weapon for hunting feral pigs and varmits like coyotes out here on the plains.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 10, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Nov 10, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I forgot about the pigs.  We don't have them up here.  We got plenty of coyotes, though, and I hear you can shoot them whenever you want.  No one uses AR's on them.  I've asked every hunter I know, and after giving me a look like I'm crazy, they all chuckle/snort and say No, I don't hunt with an AR.  Although some own one.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


The people that decide now if youre suffering from some psychotic episode should make the decision. The process is already there and family members and close friends should be able to report these people and have their weapons removed and a flag put on their ID that says they cannot purchase any weapons.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 10, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You use a AR-15 for a varmint gun?

Damn they have 2 on this list.

9 Best Varmint Rifles for Predator and Varmint Hunting


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Well, now you can say you know someone who uses ARs on coyotes.  I don't hunt large animals with it, but it's quite appropriate for smaller ones.  In fact, Time magazine did an article on it.  Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2018)

the term  "varmint"  is   RACIST


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




You really need to actually understand what you are posting about...... what I posted is true and factual.....


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...




Forced incarceration in Military policed Tent cities (men's -women separate) with 90 days re-evaluation. Far from population centers.  Release good ones to 1 year free FEMA housing anywhere in USA to work. They are a public danger as-is.  To themselves also.

For those that "refuse" and remain junkies on the streets?  Allow shooters to pop them in drive-bys.  Problem solved.    Shooters will get their fix.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




They had this guy?  Fort Hood....FLA school shooter, Pulse shooter......on and on.  But they did nothing.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 10, 2018)

Old Yeller said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



You must be a paid poster because no one is naturally as big an ass as you appear to be.  Enjoy ignore.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

^^^^^^ your ways are not working.  The problem is increasing day by day.  There are no funds for Motel rooms or free houses.

These people in CA are a danger to themselves and others.  

I offer a solution.  You and your ilk don't take them into your homes.  Yet you want the rest of us  to pay for them or continue to live with them on the street.

Thanks for reading this far


----------



## OldLady (Nov 10, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You don't know my cousin.... she is not allowed in the kitchen, except to sit safely at the table and chat.  No sharp objects for her.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

What started out as a shooter thread as digressed into homeless I know more about  silicone  homeless and probably anyone on the board so kiss my sugared butt.

I’ve seen the campfires along Highway 101 680.  The mountains of debris up high on the east side of 101 very airport the garbage pile behind the business is on Holly Road trust me I know long line at the Gilroy Shelter at that each day in the winter closed in the summer where are those people go?   I have pictures from somebody I am forced to help open three girl that just recently had her car parked in the fire and smoke raging towards him from the paradise fire luckily the wind will die down and I dodged a bullet I have been telling them to do it out of there get out of California since about 2002 people become entrenched they can afford it no work expect others to care for them what you do  with you being brought to you from an iPhone using voice text but it doesn’t seem to work very well I’m not crazy about it but I’m not gonna type this much you want your pompous prick will continue song and dance about how evil conservatives do you realize how many people in California are on $10,000 a month pension at age 50 my eyes glazed over and I haven’t even got halfway through Riverside County welcome to reality and welcome to my reality I love it I know it is sharing that much of it for now let me see how this post don’t you attack me again because I will come back if you tenfold


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Other way around.  The M-16 was modeled from the AR-15 Model 601 originally purchased by many third world countries and the USAF.  The Army bought it but cheapened it up a bit to save money, used their own garbage dirty powder, didn't buy the cleaning kits that is supposed to be held in the stock but added a rail for the M-203 and the ability to use a Bayonet.  Then they had Colt stamp M-16 on it instead of AR-15 Model 601.  Believe it  or not, the AR-15 semi auto predates the M-16 by about 5 years.  The AR-15 Model 601 full auto predates the M-16 by almost 10 years.  Outside of only a handful of parts, both the M-16, AR-15, and the AR-15 Model 601 is identical.  And all three have seen combat.


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

From Chico last week car packed they ready to run as Paradie to East burned down!  Trust me I know I am the answer man


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



try again.      A STAB WOUND on a human body is not at all impressive. 
All one SEES is a little slit.    If you have never spent time in an emergency room------and heard the stories and explanations furnished
by the arrivals in the wee hours of the night-------you just do not know.  
On demonstrating a little cut on the abdomen, the patient explains---
"I was taking out the garbage and slipped on some broken glass. 
HIM?   oh that's my friendly neighbor---he drove me here"     It takes
an experienced  trauma doc to be suspicious that the little cut may be
a stab wound from a ten inch knife that TOUCHED upon this or that vital
organ.  -----the   "I slipped on some broken glass-----just a cut---needs a
stitch"  story can cost a life


----------



## Old Yeller (Nov 10, 2018)

All these California fires me up a limo won’t ever say how they started 01 Salado say it was a lightning strike and then John 3 to 3 but we know a lot of them are homeless camp cook out bark she passed generator is gasoline and chemicals in the world California home and a lot of it to do a human

No I haven’t gone any more crazy than I was already the phone voice to text converter have a Denteley only work for a little bit just not working for me very well either get the plot by Apple limit my character count


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 10, 2018)

cnm said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite sure you are just another scientismist, and are yourself, unaware of it.
> ...


Has he ever posted the meeting minutes or the videos where they admit to doing it?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 10, 2018)

thanks for putting the 'BULL ZHIT'ers ' in their place with your fine article  Hunacrcy .  --------------------------   ---  Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15  ---   the board liars and 'bull zhiters'  lie , lie and lie some more and i am happy to point that out to the boards readers with your link  Hunarcy ,


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 10, 2018)

Seems the NRA can be blamed for these deaths as well.
The Gun Nutter NRA Killer crew blocked what CA. voted to remove. 
Like really 98% of people dying by guns really in what the NRA sponsors.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2018)

joaquinmiller said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


and would have smelled like a skunk for 2 weeks

But maybe that would be an improvement for you


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 A .223 if perfect for small game and varmint killing

But I suppose you don't have a problem with semiautomatic 6.8 mm or 7.62 rifles even though thy do far more damage


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



.222, .22-250, 243, 6mm just to name  a few.  I prefer the 243.  The .223 is so far down the list it doesn't even get a mention.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That's interesting, Daryl.  Thank you.
My point was that the AR was a gun designed for combat, modified a wee bit for civilian consumption.  Your post underscores that point.

IMO, we have no call to own them.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> thanks for putting the 'BULL ZHIT'ers ' in their place with your fine article  Hunacrcy .  --------------------------   ---  Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15  ---   the board liars and 'bull zhiters'  lie , lie and lie some more and i am happy to point that out to the boards readers with your link  Hunarcy ,


Come up here and hunt with an AR-15 and we'll laugh you out of the woods.  No kidding.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I sometimes question that as well.  But I think it should be left up to the Local Governments and outlaw the NRA from spending Millions on trying to overturn the regulations that they don't think should happen.  Right now, in this state, the NRA is a dirty word after spending millions in 2013 over lesser gun regulations that stood in court but it cost the state millions to defend against.  It cost us money for schools, roads, bridges and more to pay for that boondoggle.  It even mean 3 special elections where only one was a successful recall that was overturned on the very next election.  The NRA isn't winning so well lately.  The States are starting to stand on their own hind legs are are growing a pair.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for putting the 'BULL ZHIT'ers ' in their place with your fine article  Hunacrcy .  --------------------------   ---  Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15  ---   the board liars and 'bull zhiters'  lie , lie and lie some more and i am happy to point that out to the boards readers with your link  Hunarcy ,
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------   ONLY point is that YOU Lie .


----------



## OldLady (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I didn't know the NRA did that kind of thing.  That's a shame.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You get caught hunting deer around here with an AR-15 and it's going to be a stiff fine and some hard time.  As for Varmints, we don't have too many of those and the 223 doesn't have the range really to make a good coyote round.  For the smaller varmints that are good to eat, the 22lr is a much better choice and doesn't make such a mess out of the meat.  If you can't kill a squirrel with a 22lr then just stay home and watch your fake War Movies.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Wow.... the stupid is strong with you....the NRA fights for our Right to keep and bear arms...and as a fascist, you want them outlawed from exercising their 1st Amendment Rights.....you really are the dumb fascist we always believed you to be....


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


                                                                                                       ----------------------------------   read the link and learn something Daryl ---  Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15  ---   And i think that there are a few states that allow  hunting deer with .223 though i don't know which states they are .   And who cares about your OPINION  about which round is proper or not proper just so it is legal .   And my main point is to highlight the lies that YOU Gun controllers put up on the board so that the board can see the lies and and also see  WHO posted the lies and 'BS' so keep posting  Daryl .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The AR 15 operates exactly like every other semiautomatic rifle that is available to civilians

How many times do you have to be told that the only difference between the AR and any other rifle of the same caliber is cosmetic and cosmetic only?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for putting the 'BULL ZHIT'ers ' in their place with your fine article  Hunacrcy .  --------------------------   ---  Here Are 7 Animals Hunters Kill Using an AR-15  ---   the board liars and 'bull zhiters'  lie , lie and lie some more and i am happy to point that out to the boards readers with your link  Hunarcy ,
> ...



You can't understand that it depends on what you are hunting can you?

Small game. rodent and varmint control don''t call for a large caliber rifle

I wouldn't hunt deer with less than a 6.8 mm


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

respectfully , they don't care about your accurate info , Daryl and the OldLady and 'feinstein' are gun controllers and they want to CONTROL  real  Americans  Skull .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> respectfully , they don't care about your accurate info , Daryl and the OldLady and 'feinstein' are gun controllers and they want to CONTROL  real  Americans  Skull .



I know  I've been on here long enough to know who the control freaks are


----------



## OldLady (Nov 11, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I've gone into the gun afficianado magazines and read many articles that explain why the AR is so popular.  Being a gun nut, I'm sure you realize why they are so popular.  So don't try telling me it's only that it looks cooler.  I know better.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Then why don't you tell me how an AR 15 is so vastly different than my Mini 14

They shoot the exact same round at the exact same rate of fire with comparable accuracy

so tell me why the AR 15 is somehow magically different

Then you can tell me why a black car is faster than a red car even though they are exactly the same in every other way


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

but a change of subject that everyone might be interested in .   ---  M1A™ Tactical Rifle | Top Semi Automatic Firearms | Buy M1A  ---   which . 308 rifle of these would make the best Deer and Black Bear huntin rifle  eh ??    Think that you'd have to get a 3 or 5 round huntin magazine to be legal but other then that the gun would sure be able to kill Deer and Bear for the Dining Table eh   Daryl .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> Seems the NRA can be blamed for these deaths as well.
> The Gun Nutter NRA Killer crew blocked what CA. voted to remove.
> Like really 98% of people dying by guns really in what the NRA sponsors.
> 
> View attachment 228112



What you fail to understand is that the magazine had nothing to do with how many people he killed...... the fact is that shooting unarmed people is what allowed him to kill so many people.....   had there been armed civilians in that bar, they would have stopped him from killing.....but they were unarmed thanks to you...

The magazine in a gun is easily and quickly changed out, so the number of bullets in the magazine have no bearing on the killer who is shooting people who can't shoot back....there is an actual study on this.....

And did you read the Judges opinion on the Temporary injunction against the magazine ban in California...he understands what you don't understand... you should read it...

SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class journal research

Large-Capacity Magazines and the Casualty Counts in Mass Shootings: The Plausibility of Linkages by Gary  Kleck :: SSRN

Do bans on large-capacity magazines (LCMs) for semiautomatic firearms have significant potential for reducing the number of deaths and injuries in mass shootings? 
The most common rationale for an effect of LCM use is that they allow mass killers to fire many rounds without reloading. 
*LCMs are used is less than 1/3 of 1% of mass shootings. *
News accounts of 23 shootings in which more than six people were killed or wounded and LCMs were used, occurring in the U.S. in 1994-2013, were examined.
 There was only one incident in which the shooter may have been stopped by bystander intervention when he tried to reload. 
*In all of these 23 incidents the shooter possessed either multiple guns or multiple magazines, meaning that the shooter, even if denied LCMs, could have continued firing without significant interruption by either switching loaded guns or by changing smaller loaded magazines with only a 2-4 second delay for each magazine change. *
*Finally, the data indicate that mass shooters maintain slow enough rates of fire such that the time needed to reload would not increase the time between shots and thus the time available for prospective victims to escape.*

*--------*

We did not employ the oft-used definition of “mass murder” as a homicide in which four or more victims were killed, because most of these involve just four to six victims (Duwe 2007), which could therefore have involved as few as six rounds fired, a number that shooters using even ordinary revolvers are capable of firing without reloading.

 LCMs obviously cannot help shooters who fire no more rounds than could be fired without LCMs, so the inclusion of “nonaffectable” cases with only four to six victims would dilute the sample, reducing the percent of sample incidents in which an LCM might have affected the number of casualties.

 Further, had we studied only homicides with four or more dead victims, drawn from the FBI’s Supplementary Homicide Reports, we would have missed cases in which huge numbers of people were shot, and huge numbers of rounds were fired, but three or fewer of the victims died.


 For example, in one widely publicized shooting carried out in Los Angeles on February 28, 1997, two bank robbers shot a total of 18 people - surely a mass shooting by any reasonable standard (Table 1). 

Yet, because none of the people they shot died, this incident would not qualify as a mass murder (or even murder of any kind).

 Exclusion of such incidents would bias the sample against the proposition that LCM use increases the number of victims by excluding incidents with large numbers of victims. We also excluded shootings in which more than six persons were shot over the entire course of the incident but shootings occurred in multiple locations with no more than six people shot in any one of the locations, and substantial periods of time intervened between episodes of shooting. An example is the series of killings committed by Rodrick Dantzler on July 7, 2011. 

Once eligible incidents were identified, we searched through news accounts for details related to whether the use of LCMs could have influenced the casualty counts.

 Specifically, we searched for 

(1) the number of magazines in the shooter’s immediate possession, 

(2) the capacity of the largest magazine, 

(3) the number of guns in the shooter’s immediate possession during the incident, 

(4) the types of guns possessed, 

(5) whether the shooter reloaded during the incident, 

(6) the number of rounds fired,

 (7) the duration of the shooting from the first shot fired to the last, and (8) whether anyone intervened to stop the shooter. 

Findings How Many Mass Shootings were Committed Using LCMs?

 We identified 23 total incidents in which more than six people were shot at a single time and place in the U.S. from 1994 through 2013 and that were known to involve use of any magazines with capacities over ten rounds.


 Table 1 summarizes key details of the LCMinvolved mass shootings relevant to the issues addressed in this paper. 

(Table 1 about here) What fraction of all mass shootings involve LCMs?

There is no comprehensive listing of all mass shootings available for the entire 1994-2013 period, but the most extensive one currently available is at the Shootingtracker.com website, which only began its coverage in 2013. 

-----


-----
The offenders in LCM-involved mass shootings were also known to have reloaded during 14 of the 23 (61%) incidents with magazine holding over 10 rounds. 

The shooters were known to have not reloaded in another two of these 20 incidents and it could not be determined if they reloaded in the remaining seven incidents. 

Thus, even if the shooters had been denied LCMs, we know that most of them definitely would have been able to reload smaller detachable magazines without interference from bystanders since they in fact did change magazines. 

The fact that this percentage is less than 100% should not, however, be interpreted to mean that the shooters were unable to reload in the other nine incidents. 

It is possible that the shooters could also have reloaded in many of these nine shootings, but chose not to do so, or did not need to do so in order to fire all the rounds they wanted to fire. This is consistent with the fact that there has been at most only one mass shootings in twenty years in which reloading a semiautomatic firearm might have been blocked by bystanders intervening and thereby stopping the shooter from doing all the shooting he wanted to do. All we know is that in two incidents the shooter did not reload, and news accounts of seven other incidents did not mention whether the offender reloaded.

----

For example, a story in the Hartford Courant about the Sandy Hook elementary school killings in 2012 was headlined “Shooter Paused, and Six Escaped,” the text asserting that as many as six children may have survived because the shooter paused to reload (December 23, 2012). ''

The author of the story, however, went on to concede that this was just a speculation by an unnamed source, and that it was also possible that some children simply escaped when the killer was shooting other children. 

There was no reliable evidence that the pauses were due to the shooter reloading, rather than his guns jamming or the shooter simply choosing to pause his shooting while his gun was still loaded. 

The plausibility of the “victims escape” rationale depends on the average rates of fire that shooters in mass shootings typically maintain.

 If they fire very fast, the 2-4 seconds it takes to change box-type detachable magazines could produce a slowing of the rate of fire that the shooters otherwise would have maintained without the magazine changes, increasing the average time between rounds fired and potentially allowing more victims to escape during the betweenshot intervals.

 On the other hand, if mass shooters fire their guns with the average interval between shots lasting more than 2-4 seconds, the pauses due to additional magazine changes would be no longer than the pauses the shooter typically took between shots even when not reloading. 

In that case, there would be no more opportunity for potential victims to escape than there would have been without the additional magazine changes

-----


SAGE Journals: Your gateway to world-class journal research

*In sum, in nearly all LCM-involved mass shootings, the time it takes to reload a detachable magazine is no greater than the average time between shots that the shooter takes anyway when not reloading. *

*Consequently, there is no affirmative evidence that reloading detachable magazines slows mass shooters’ rates of fire, and thus no affirmative evidence that the number of victims who could escape the killers due to additional pauses in the shooting is increased by the shooter’s need to change magazines.*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No...... it is a semi automatic rifle, no different from any other civilian semi automatic rifle...you can make up names for it all you want, it doesn't change the truth.

A pump action shotgun was used to murder 21 people, not 12, in Crimea..... it held 4 shells ( for you, think bullets)  before it needed to be reloaded......and he murdered 21 people with it because of his choice of targets...unarmed people......


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   AR's are LEGAL Guns and though i don't care  about hunting too much anymore AR's are legal for ALL Lawful purposes OldLADY .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So you support frivilous lawsuits that cost repairing bridges and roads, cuases hunger, allows government buildings to callapse and more.  That's not what the 1st ammendment is about.  That's what abuse of wealth is all about.  But since it's done by your bunch, it' sokay.  It's not okay and never was or ever will be.  WE, the tax payer, ended up footing that bill.  In the end, nothing was changed since it ended up being States Rights under the 10th Amendment and the 1st amendment had nothing to do with it.;  It's a shame that we don't have a Loser Pays.  A couple of losses like that and the NRA wold be bankrupt.  

So, you may call us stupid but we got sick and tired of mass shootings and wholesale murder.  It might work where you are and more power to you.  Just stay away from here.  I realize that if you were to move here, the IQ qould go up where yoou live now but the IQ here would go down.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



It all dpends on the locality.  In some areas, the AR is banned.  Just not where I am from.  It's a States and Local rights thing.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




They aren't frivolous law suits...they are protecting the Rights of citizens.   You really are not a thinking person.....you are one of the people who would think Blacks should simply sit at the back of the bus, or not eat at the lunch counter because they are just using up tax payer money when the democrats went to court to stop them....that money, according to you would have been better spent on roads, so the Blacks should have just given up...

That is who you are...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Wrong...it is not a state and local issue as Heller v D.C. states...... a Right is not based on where you live.....that is why democrats didn't get away with denying Blacks the Right to vote simply because they lived in democrat controlled states....


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

GOOD , so you got some AR's in your lefty area i guess Daryl .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Whose features were designed for a young, not well trained, scared shitless kid in a combat situation to be able to expend lots and lots of ammo fast.  It doesn't matter if you are using a M-16A-4 or an AR-15.  Both do the same purpose for exactly the same reasons.  Both the M-16 and the AR-15  are used by the US Army today and see combat each and every day.  The training is identical, the weapon feels the same and the original intent never changed.  So don't give me the crap that it's like every other semi auto rifle designed for hunting.  It's not.  It's designed for a young scared kid pumped to the max with adreneline to expend as many rounds in the shortest amount of time with the lest amount of weight.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No...the AR-15 is not in combat, hasn't been used in combat....it is exactly the same as any other semi auto rifle, to say it is different is to show your ignorance.    You have no idea what you are talking about......


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



There you go again giving out false interpretations of a ruling.  SCOTUS didn't say that Heller could have a handgun in his home.  They said that he was to be offered the chance to have a serviceable handgun in his home as long as he legally qualified under DC laws.  DC did not have the right to outright ban handguns or have you disassemble them to have them in your home.  But they didn't say that DC couldn't put some form of draconian law making it difficult to have the right to have a serviceable handgun in your home.  It only said that Heller had the right to have the serviceable handgun in the home IF he qualified.  That's the whole ruling in the nutshell.  You keep reading into it things you "Wish".  

And Black Voting has nothing to do with any of this.  The last thing you want to do is to get into that subject with me considering just how it's been treated in deep south to prevent black voters from easy voting access.  I even see that around here a bit.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

here you go Daryl hunt , just some info on hunting with the AR15  Daryl Hunt .  ------------------------------  ---   5 Reasons To Hunt With An AR-15 Rifle | Brenton USA  ---


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > Seems the NRA can be blamed for these deaths as well.
> ...



Crazy BS Gun Nutter spews mostly above. 2nd Anal RE-spews of NRA BS from the
weakminded fools Gun Nutters BE!
DOPers want everyone to be armed in America for safety. Haha. Crazy, not needed.
Gun Nutters want to bring the lawless Afgan style of living in America.
Where AK's are 5 bucks, and most everyone can get one in mins. No Checks.

Back in the 1800's. Most families had only one musket. If that.
Seems there were really no single Whitey Guy's doing mass shoots, then.
The Musket did not shoot fast. As they were our armed militia weapons
They were good then, that's all Gun Nutters should have, today. Slow firing stuff.

Back in the early 1900's. Most families had only one gun.
Seems there were really no single Whitey Guy's doing mass shoots, then.
You see the pattern here DOPer Gun Nutters?

Now in the 2000's we started to have mass shootings by mostly Whitey Guys.
With what are all fully autoloading guns shooting clips out in seconds.
There is semi fire, but all modern guns gas loading are fully automatic weapons.
It's just that simple. Back in the 1800's getting off 3 shots in a minute was good.
Now, you can get off 3, 15 plus round clips in a min., and if really good, 4 clips in under a min.
To do your Whitey mostly Mass shootings today. Fully sponsored by the NRA.

It's just weird, we don't let the Gun Nutter 2nd Anal loving Crazies have bigger military guns on the streets for protection.
Seems the Gun Nutter Morons want to defend America with what they have, as the fools they be.
Your AR-XXX POS won't stop drone bombs you BOZO Freedom Fighters. HAHAHAHA! Losers. Good Luck in your freedom fighting.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Funny you should mention that.  I know of one outside of this area that has and there is one Army type that regularly posts in that has as well.  The one I am talking about has M-16 on   the side but it only two setting instead of 3 on  fire selector.  Essentially, it's  an AR-15 Colt LE2620 which anyone can buy right off the shelf and is single shot only.  The Military can't call it an AR-15 but they can call it a M-16 and they do.  I expect the  combat trained people to know this.  And I expect that you Rexall Rangers will lie out your asses and say any lie that will make it look better for your "Cause".  You really need to become a Veteran.  But the only way for you to do that is for you to actually Serve in the Military and you are too much of candy ass to do that.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

and some nice AR based serious hunting rifles Daryl Hunt .  ---   AR Hunting Rifles - Brenton USA  ---


----------



## OldLady (Nov 11, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


I'll let a gun fan tell you.  Although you already know so I'm not going to spend any more time arguing about it with you.
*SHOOTABILITY*
_The AR-15 as a shooting platform has relatively more manageable recoil compared to other rifle platforms, particularly so when chambered in its intended 5.56x45mm round. It is also offers relatively better ergonomics than other popular rifles, such as the venerable AK-47.

It is a precision-built tool specially designed for accuracy with some models tricked out with easy-grip hand guards, scope mounts and more. This is why many rifle purists and even hunters swear by the AR-15._
10 Best AR-15 Rifles in 2018 (with Pictures and Prices)


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You don't know what you are talking about.......any court that bans semi automatic rifles, any town or city that bans them is breaking the law....


https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/07pdf/07-290.pdf

We do not interpret constitutional rights that way. Just as the First Amendment protects modern forms of communications, e.g., Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union, 521 U. S. 844, 849 (1997), and the Fourth Amendment applies to modern forms of search, e.g., Kyllo v. United States, 533 U. S. 27, 35–36 (2001), *the Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.*

*----*

*https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/15-133_7l48.pdf
*
That analysis misreads Heller. The question under Heller is not whether citizens have adequate alternatives available for self-defense. Rather, Heller asks whether the law bans types of firearms commonly used for a lawful purpose—regardless of whether alternatives exist. 554 U. S., at 627–629. 

*And Heller draws a distinction between such firearms and weapons specially adapted to unlawful uses and not in common use, such as sawed-off shotguns. Id., at 624–625. The City’s ban is thus highly suspect because it broadly prohibits common semiautomatic firearms used for lawful purposes. 
*
*Roughly five million Americans own AR-style semiautomatic rifles. See 784 F. 3d, at 415, n. 3.*

*The overwhelming majority of citizens who own and use such rifles do so for lawful purposes, including self-defense and target shooting. See ibid. Under our precedents, that is all that is needed for citizens to have a right under the Second Amendment to keep such weapons. See McDonald, 561 U. S., at 767–768; Heller, supra, at 628–629. *
*
*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...




You just posted nonsense....nothing you posted is true or accurate....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> here you go Daryl hunt , just some info on hunting with the AR15  Daryl Hunt .  ------------------------------  ---   5 Reasons To Hunt With An AR-15 Rifle | Brenton USA  ---



You mean 5 reasons for you to buy something from us, don't you.  It's a friggin sales procure trying to sell you something.  I look in the gun shops around here and the ARs have steadily been dropping in price.  Your buddy claims he sells the MP-15 for 499 yet I can buy them around here all day long for 399 because they are cluttering up the gun racks in the guns stores since the gun scare was shown it was a farce.

Your brochure claims familiarity.  Yes, almost any Veteran will feel right at home with an AR.  Why?  He or She probably spent time training at least on a M-16 and there is no difference except for, most of the time, the selector settings.  All other things will be exactly the same.  

Your brochure goes on to say it's used for big game.  You get caught using ANY  223 hunting big game around here and two things will happen.  You will get a really hefty fine and then some serious jail time.  About the smallest I would consider would be a 270.  If you can't reach out and have a killing shot at 400 yds then your round is worthless.  And I have made many killing shots at 400 yds with both a 303 british and a 308 Model 700.  At 400 yds, with an AR-15, you just as well be throwing rocks.

Your Brochure is just trying to sell shit.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

yeah , become a 'veteran' and join up with the other unamerican veterans in 'gabby giffords ' gun control group  Daryl Hunt .    Are you a member of this unamerican group  of 'veterans' DarylHunt ??   ---   Giffords Veterans Coalition - Giffords  ---   veterans , many retired on the taxpayer dime sure have changed for the bad  Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Olde Europe (Nov 11, 2018)

Just considering the thread was supposed to be about "12 Dead in Mass Shooting at So.Cal Bar."  Not quite the same as gut nuts sharing their most favorite AR-15 / gun porn, or is it?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



From your own cite.  And this is the ruling which says nothing about rifles of any kind and certainly does not include any form or automatic anything which would be in violation of the 1934 Firearms Act.

_3. The handgun ban and the trigger-lock requirement (as applied to
self-defense) violate the Second Amen
dment. The District’s total ban 
on handgun possession in the home amounts to a prohibition on an
entire class of “arms” that Amer
icans overwhelming
ly choose for the 
lawful purpose of self-defense. Under any of the standards of scru-
tiny the Court has applied to enumerated constitutional rights, this 
3 
Cite as: 554 U. S. ____ (2008) 
Syllabus 
prohibition—in the plac
e where the importance of the lawful defense 
of self, family, and property is mo
st acute—would fail constitutional 
muster. Similarly, the requiremen
t that any lawful firearm in the
home be disassembled or bound by a trigger lock makes it impossible
for citizens to use arms for the core
 lawful purpose of self-defense and
is hence unconstitutional. Because 
Heller conceded at oral argument 
that the D. C. licen
sing law is perm
issible if it is not enforced arbi-
trarily and capriciously
, the Court assumes that 
a license will satisfy
his prayer for relief and does not a
ddress the licensing
 requirement. 
Assuming he is not disqualified from exercising Second Amendment 
rights, the District must permit Heller to register his handgun and 
must issue him a license to carry it in the home. Pp. 56–
_
You keep trying to use the Dissenting views.  Dissenting Views is the views of the losers side.  It has no legal worth whatsoever.  

DC is a special case.  The 10th Amendment does not apply to them so the Federal Government assumes the role of the State in their case.  You argument has failed in every state court system and Federal Court that has addressed it since the State hs the right to either regulate or outright ban anything other than what is the traditional home defense or hinting guns.  And the AR-15 can be specifically spelled out by name and the regulating or full ban will stand in the Federal Court System.  The ones that haven't stood are the ones that gave too general of a description that basically could be interpreted to affect all semi auto rifles.  But by putting in something like "The AR-15 and it's various Clones" will stand in any court of law in the land.  The reason the Supreme Court has not ruled on this is that they refuse to hear the cases and the lower courts ruling stand since the 10th amendment gives the State or Local Governments the right.  For instance, it's not illegal to own, carry or possess a handgun in New York City.  They do issue conceal carry permits there as well.  But they make it so damned difficult to obtain it that almost everyone just gives up.  DC can opt to make it difficult to own or possess a serviceable handgun in the home by the same methods but they are under the whims of the Federal Court System since they are exempt from the 10th amendment.

Now, I know you don't understand because you lost another of the 3 remaining brain cells but others will understand it and just put you on ignore.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> yeah , become a 'veteran' and join up with the other unamerican veterans in 'gabby giffords ' gun control group  Daryl Hunt .    Are you a member of this unamerican group  of 'veterans' DarylHunt ??   ---   Giffords Veterans Coalition - Giffords  ---   veterans , many retired on the taxpayer dime sure have changed for the bad  Daryl Hunt .



You need to just keep working so you can keep sending me my Military Retirement Money.  I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

Olde Europe said:


> Just considering the thread was supposed to be about "12 Dead in Mass Shooting at So.Cal Bar."  Not quite the same as gut nuts sharing their most favorite AR-15 / gun porn, or is it?



This happens when all is said and done.  My Prayers go out to all of the dead INCLUDING number 13 who may or may not need more help than the others after the passing.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > here you go Daryl hunt , just some info on hunting with the AR15  Daryl Hunt .  ------------------------------  ---   5 Reasons To Hunt With An AR-15 Rifle | Brenton USA  ---
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   well as i noted earlier , AR and .223 are legal to hunt all sorts of varmints including the larger Deer depending on the State that hunters  hunt in .  And the AR's i featured are available for serious hunters to buy if they want to buy  .    Your OPINION means 'Nothing' except that its your OPINION .  Americans are Free to BUY what they like and then to determine whats legal or illegal and you lefties want to change that so that you can DICTATE your OPINIONS on what Americans can do  Daryl Hunt .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > yeah , become a 'veteran' and join up with the other unamerican veterans in 'gabby giffords ' gun control group  Daryl Hunt .    Are you a member of this unamerican group  of 'veterans' DarylHunt ??   ---   Giffords Veterans Coalition - Giffords  ---   veterans , many retired on the taxpayer dime sure have changed for the bad  Daryl Hunt .
> ...


--------------------------------------   do you have your widdle base ball cap that says ' veteran' on it DarylHunt ??


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The Accuracy of information or the lack information is present in the article.  Under their "Origins of the AR-15" there was no mention of the AR-15 Model 601 which started it all.  In fact, in 1958, that is what was sold by Armalite to a few 3rd world countries.  It was right, in 1959, the AR was sold to Colt but the AR-15 Model 601 was still in production and in 1962, the USAF purchased 7000 of them.  from 1962 through 1969, there were a total of 14,000 of the AR-15 Model 601 purchased by USAF.  Shortly after the M-16 was introduced, the M-16 rails and bayonet  mount was added to the AR-15 Model 601 and they stamped on the sides along with the AR-15 Model 601 the "(M-16) on it because the rifle had to have the M designator.  It also said that the AR-15 semi shot was tweeked to make the M-16.  Actually, the orginal  M-16 (using Colts own model number, the AR-15 Model 602), they cheapened it up by not using some of the Chromium coated parts, didn't ship with the cleaning kits in the butt stocks and a few other changes that cheapened up the gun.  Meanwhile, the AR-15 was offered by changing up a few parts so that it could not be easily upgraded to the Model 601 a full 5 years before the M-16 was introduced.  It was also changed to use a less powerful cartridge than the Nato Round.  The Combustion head was done the same way on the AR-15 civilian as other civilian rifles unlike the AR-15 Model 601 that had a hogged out combustion chamber to allow a better gas expansion required for full auto operation with the hotter round.  But if you own any of the various AR-15s, you can replace your 223 barrel with the 556 Nato Barrel with the hogged out chamber but you will lose some performance with the 223 if you fire the 223 through the same configuration.  If you want something that has all the good stuff and it's got Military Grade stamped all over it you can buy the Colt AR-15 LE2620.  Almost all parts will be identical to the Military M-16 that is currently in service.  There are only two companies that can legally stamp or claim "Military Grade" and that is Colt and FN.  

Your "Expert" ain't such a hot expert.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



I'm a Lefty?   Maybe so but I am probably one of the best armed lefty you have ever met.  You just can't stand that the Constitution doesn't agree with your warped ideas.  So be it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Yah, I wear it every time I go to the bank.  But you keep working and sending me money.  If you send me enough, I just might buy one of those "Widdle" hats you refer to if that is one of the requirements to get that money.  But I can see I appreciate you working a lot more than what I did to give you the right to work at what you do.  So thank you for giving to my service.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You left out the 7 states that have outright banned the AR-15 and it's various clones.  The last ruling was in Massehusetts and the Federal Judge said, "If you don't like the laws where you are at, you are free to move".  The NRA lost another one.  The last 5 years has not been kind to the NRA in lawsuits.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> GOOD , so you got some AR's in your lefty area i guess Daryl .



The Western Slope of Colorado is Lefty?  Guess I need to tell all the Republicans we voted in (all the local winners were Republican) that they have to go home and can't serve and we need to disregard the ballots.  Tell you what, you tell them.  They could use a good laugh.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------  'feinstein' was also a well armed lefty as she carried a concealed Snubby while other 'kalifornian' could not .    Its what you lefty dictator types are known for Daryl  Hunt .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




And again...since you obviously have a hard time with reading comprehension...

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/07pdf/07-290.pdf

We do not interpret constitutional rights that way. Just as the First Amendment protects modern forms of communications, e.g., Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union, 521 U. S. 844, 849 (1997), and the Fourth Amendment applies to modern forms of search, e.g., Kyllo v. United States, 533 U. S. 27, 35–36 (2001), *the Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.*

*----*

*https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/15-133_7l48.pdf*

That analysis misreads Heller. *The question under Heller is not whether citizens have adequate alternatives available for self-defense. Rather, Heller asks whether the law bans types of firearms commonly used for a lawful purpose—regardless of whether alternatives exist. 554 U. S., at 627–629.*

*And Heller draws a distinction between such firearms and weapons specially adapted to unlawful uses and not in common use, such as sawed-off shotguns. Id., at 624–625. The City’s ban is thus highly suspect because it broadly prohibits common semiautomatic firearms used for lawful purposes.*

Roughly five million Americans own AR-style semiautomatic rifles. See 784 F. 3d, at 415, n. 3.

The overwhelming majority of citizens who own and use such rifles do so for lawful purposes, including self-defense and target shooting. See ibid. Under our precedents, that is all that is needed for citizens to have a right under the Second Amendment to keep such weapons. See McDonald, 561 U. S., at 767–768; Heller, supra, at 628–629.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




They are in violation of the Constitution.  

The judge should be impeached and removed from office as he is no different than the judges who upheld separate but equal...




Here is Justice Alito smacking down the 4th on another case they lied about, but it too covers the AR-15 rifle.....the judge violated the Constitution and Supreme Court Rulings ... he should be impeached and removed from office...

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/14-10078_aplc.pdf

*Opinion of the Court[edit]*

In a per curiam decision, the Supreme Court vacated the ruling of the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court.

[7] Citing _District of Columbia v. Heller_[8] and _McDonald v. City of Chicago_,[9] the Court began its opinion by stating that "the Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding" and that "the Second Amendment right is fully applicable to the States".[6] 

The Court then identified three reasons why the Massachusetts court's opinion contradicted prior rulings by the United States Supreme Court.[1] 

*First, the Massachusetts court said that stun guns could be banned because they "were not in common use at the time of the Second Amendment’s enactment", but the Supreme Court noted that this contradicted Heller's conclusion that Second Amendment protects "arms ... that were not in existence at the time of the founding”.[10] 

Second, the Massachusetts court said that stun guns were "dangerous per se at common law and unusual" because they were "a thoroughly modern invention", but the Supreme Court held that this was also inconstant with Heller.[11] *


*Third, the Massachusetts court said that stun guns could be banned because they were not "readily adaptable to use in the military", but the Supreme Court held that Heller rejected the argument that "only those weapons useful in warfare" were protected by the Second Amendment.[12]*

-----

*----As to “dangerous,” the court below held that a weapon is “dangerous per se” if it is “ ‘designed and constructed to produce death or great bodily harm’ and ‘for the purpose of bodily assault or defense.’” 470 Mass., at 779, 26 N. E. 3d, at 692 (quoting Commonwealth v. Appleby, 380 Mass. 296, 303, 402 N. E. 2d 1051, 1056 (1980)).


That test may be appropriate for applying statutes criminalizing assault with a dangerous weapon. See ibid., 402 N. E. 2d, at 1056. But it cannot be used to identify arms that fall outside the Second Amendment. First, the relative dangerousness of a weapon is irrelevant when the weapon belongs to a class of arms commonly used for lawful purposes. See Heller, supra, at 627 (contrasting “‘dangerous and unusual weapons’” that may be banned with protected “weapons . . . ‘in common use at the time’”). *

Second, even in cases where dangerousness might be relevant, the Supreme Judicial Court’s test sweeps far too broadly. 

*Heller defined the “Arms” covered by the Second Amendment to include “‘any thing that a man wears for his defence, or takes into his hands, or useth in wrath to cast at or strike another.’” 554 U. S., at 581.*


*--*

The court also opined that a weapon’s unusualness depends on whether “it is a weapon of warfare to be used by the militia.” 470 Mass., at 780, 26 N. E. 3d, at 693. It asserted that we followed such an approach in Miller and “approved its use in Heller.” 470 Mass., at 780, 26 N. E. 3d, at 693. 


*But Heller actually said that it would be a “startling reading” of Miller to conclude that “only those weapons useful in warfare are protected.” 554 U. S., at 624.*


I*nstead, Miller and Heller recognized that militia members traditionally reported for duty carrying “the sorts of lawful weapons that they possessed at home,” and that the Second Amendment therefore protects such weapons as a class, regardless of any particular weapon’s suitability for military use.*


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Yes...moron....the 4th Circuit judge said they could move....just like the judges in the South thought that if Blacks didn't want to sit in the back of the bus, or be forcefully removed from lunch counters they could simply move out of democrat controlled states...

Our Rights are not based on where we live, they are based on our individul Rights as codified in the Bill of Rights and Constitution...

That you support judges who openly ignore and defy the Constitution shows that you are a left winger and a fascist.


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and some nice AR based serious hunting rifles Daryl Hunt .  ---   AR Hunting Rifles - Brenton USA  ---


If the State Bag limits are four deer a year. Or 2 deer per day.
How many bullets shooting fast from an AR-XXX POS does it take
for a poorly skilled hunter to bag its limits? 2, 3 or 4 ....15 rounds clips?


----------



## Baz Ares (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You be a DOPer ignorant Liar, a Whitey rightie' Liar. Spewing brain-dead comments as always. 
Keep spewing. Pure DOPer alt-facts BS, sucking it right out the Great Orange Douche ass.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

so my conclusion , i'm happy that Daryl Hunt has finally been outed as the unAmerican gun controller that he is and a veteran to boot --- IF --- he is a veteran .     ---  Giffords Veterans Coalition - Giffords   ---  IF he is a 'veteran' , well he is the same as those 'veterans' in my 'giffords' link .    Click this link this 'veterans' day Daryl hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



There is a huge difference between a Federal Judge from 2018 and a Judge named Bubba Joe from the South in 1955.  You do know you are embarrassing yourself right now and trying to make State Gun Rights into a Racist thing.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

here is your boy 'general mccrystal'  Daryl Hunt .      Also a pretty good article where the writer sees the difference between American gun owners like me and Second Amendment supporting 'veterans'  and then YOU anti american gun controltypes like YOU  Daryl Hunt .  ---   General Stanley McChrystal [Ret.]: .223 Too Lethal for Civilians - The Truth About Guns   ---   then see 'general mccrystal' speak like a gun controller ,   check it out Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Now I am a dictator.  If you can't debate with facts and truths, try and discredit your opponent.  How Trumpesk of you.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

naw , not a dictator YET but you got those leanings but you haven't had the chance YET  Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I read it just fine.  And it dealt with whether DC could wholesale require that any handgun IN THE HOME to be dissambled and rendered inoperative.  SCOTUS said it couldn't but left a huge door open for DC to require some type of regulation in order for people like Heller to be licensed to have operative handguns in the home.  You keep reading way more into it than it really is.  Since DC is not a state, it depends on the Feds to operate as the State on their behalf. There is NO 10th amendment protection for DC unlike the 50 states.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and some nice AR based serious hunting rifles Daryl Hunt .  ---   AR Hunting Rifles - Brenton USA  ---
> ...



But you may corner a deer in a warehouse armed with a Bazooka and need all 5 30 round mags to bring home the small piece of meat that will be left after you riddle it with your bullets.  Safety First.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   DEBATE ,  WHAT FACTS , what Truths ??     I just give my OPINION that YOU and your retired gun grabbing  'generals' , government employees and anti gun 'veterans' are gun controllers and prohibitionists of effective and efficient guns and i prove that OPINION with links   Daryl Hunt .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------   thats up to the Deer Hunter that got the Deer though normally a guy hunting with an AR will have a 3 or 5 round hunting magaine in his AR Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> here is your boy 'general mccrystal'  Daryl Hunt .      Also a pretty good article where the writer sees the difference between American gun owners like me and Second Amendment supporting 'veterans'  and then YOU anti american gun controltypes like YOU  Daryl Hunt .  ---   General Stanley McChrystal [Ret.]: .223 Too Lethal for Civilians - The Truth About Guns   ---   then see 'general mccrystal' speak like a gun controller ,   check it out Daryl Hunt .



It's not the caliber or the round.  The projectile is actually pretty damned weak.  It's the way the 
AR is constructed and the original intent.  Plus, the fact that it holds all the records for the top number of deaths for mass killings.  The way we dealt with it here is not to outlaws or ban the AR but to take away the things that make it so lethal in a mass shooting.  The more mags you carry, the more time you are going to spend reloading and the more likely you are going to fumble changing mags.  Plus, we took away all the rails for the most part so no longer looks exactly like the M-16 and the honeymoon is over.

Tell you what, How many years did you serve?  I served more than 20 myself.  Do a search at military.com and guess what, you'll find a Tsgt with my name in there.  It's too easy to verify as it is for almost ALL Veterans.  So you traitor, keep spewing your hate but it won't work for me.  On Labor Day, I'll enjoy that free steak dinner and I won't give you one single thought.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

aw feck YOU Daryl Hunt   , you unamerican  'veteran' on this 'veterans day' .     Are you a member of 'gabby gifford' veteran approved gun control group Daryl Hunt ??   You could mingle with some unamerican generals and big shot retired government people or 'kings men' if you join up Daryl Hunt .  [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

AR15 is fine for Americans , it is known as Americas 'modern musket'   Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Did I once suggest in any way that we should confiscate your arms as long as you are a responsible citizen?  If they took the guns from responsible citizens they would also take mine and I don't think I would be too happy with that.  But I support the State Laws (and they have been upheld in Federal Courts) for gun regulation.  I deem them as Common Sense Gun Regulations.  After 3 mass shootings, we adopted those laws state wide and started to work with communities and schools (preventing school shootings is more than just "More Guns").  The community involvement here locally has had three alerts.  Two were acted on just like they were real  were found to be unfounded.  But one  was real.  A 17 year old was wearing a rain coat on a sunny hot day walking towards a school gate.  The community called the authorities and  they responded BEFORE he got to  the entrance.  They found he had his daddy's AR-15, his daddy's 3 extra 30 round mags that were grandfathered under that coat.  The kid was 17.  No, they  didn't try him as an adult.  They did put him in a Mental Health Facility without releasing his name.  No national coverage because that was just plain boring.  The system works.  And we owe none of it to you.  But we do owe the fact that these kids and others keep trying and some succeeding in mass shootings.  Hope you are proud of yourself.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...



I have NEVER needed more than 2 rounds for any kill.  If you are carrying all that extra ammo you really can't be having fun.  I would rather carry a 10 or a 15 round mag and make up the difference in Water and Munchy Bars.  Carrying 4 mags is rediculous.  That is, unless you have a Deer cornered in a Warehouse armed with a Bazooka.  And  then you might need those extra mags.  I guess you are just trying to be prepared for the worst.  Who know, maybe the  Martians will attack right then as well.  If you carrying more than on mag in the gun and one in case of problems with the on in the gun then you are just carrying extra weight.  And seriously are trying to make up for a short Johnson.  My Johnson is just right.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> AR15 is fine for Americans , it is known as Americas 'modern musket'   Daryl Hunt .



You can stop making shit up again.  I don't know of anyone around here that EVER called it that.  And it wasn't the Musket that made the big difference.  It was the Kentucky Rifle that did.  Some of the Volunteers were better armed than the British Regulars who used Muskets.  You really need to learn about your own history instead of just making shit up or parroting what your handlers tell you to repeat.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

you are a gun controller , you and i don't believe the same things and i don't Trust you as i've seen your postings for a couple of years  Daryl Hunt .  As i have said over and over again .   A ---  'marine veteran' --- murdered 12 or 13 people the other day [RiP] .   Course the vast majority of 320 million Americans and residents of the USA simply ate supper , went to bed , woke up the next morning and went to work or school the next day Daryl Hunt .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > AR15 is fine for Americans , it is known as Americas 'modern musket'   Daryl Hunt .
> ...


-----------------------------   you trying to change subjects eh .  And the fact that your people like 'gabby giffords' doesn't refer to the AR as the 'modern musket' means nothing   Daryl Hunt.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You are the one that made the claim.  And I just called you on your BS.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

well it is referred to as Americas Modern Musket , its not a big deal but some do like the comparison for its Symbolism call it that  .    YOU PEOPLE probably don't like the Symbolism is what it is Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> you are a gun controller , you and i don't believe the same things and i don't Trust you as i've seen your postings for a couple of years  Daryl Hunt .  As i have said over and over again .   A ---  'marine veteran' --- murdered 12 or 13 people the other day [RiP] .   Course the vast majority of 320 million Americans and residents of the USA simply ate supper , went to bed , woke up the next morning and went to work or school the next day Daryl Hunt .


Not all did.  Some worked with others to try and make sure that it couldn't be any worse than it already was.  And since he didn't use the Weapon of Choice for Mass Shootings, the body count was low.  With his skill set, had he had easy access to an AR with multiple 30 round mags he could have easily have take the record of 57.  While no amount of gun regs and laws could have prevented it, the ones in place helped to keep the body count low.  Yes, 12 is a high number for someone like you but for someone with his skill sets that number was actually low.  

His skill set far exceeds mine far exceed even the two armed cops that entered with guns drawn. But I imagine we at least one two posting in here that has those skilll sets.  And YOU ain''t one of them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> well it is referred to as Americas Modern Musket , its not a big deal but some do like the comparison for its Symbolism call it that  .    YOU PEOPLE probably don't like the Symbolism is what it is Daryl Hunt .



Wow,  You People.  How Nationalistic of you.  You can't be a Patriot and be a Nationalist at the same time.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

and the AR15 as the MODERN MUSKET ---   http://www.modernmusket.com/  ---    check it out Daryl Hunt plus nice to take your silly victory away .  I like doing that , it makes me smile Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



Reopen State Mental hospitals? Bring God back into schools? 

^Real solutions.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> and the AR15 as the MODERN MUSKET ---   http://www.modernmusket.com/  ---    check it out Daryl Hunt plus nice to take your silly victory away .  I like doing that , it makes me smile Daryl Hunt .



And they make you feel all warm and fuzzy inside, don't they.  Make sure you buy something before you leave their site.  I did a quick search.  Every site that calls it that is a commercial site that wants to sell you something.  Funny, I didn't get that warm and fuzzy feeling and didn't find the need to take long hot showers with them when I visited them.  Maybe you do but, hey, whatever trips yer trigger.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



Neither of those would have prevented this shooting.  In fact, there was nothing that would have.  All we can do is try and keep the body count down.


----------



## caddo kid (Nov 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...




What grade was god in when they  took god out of school?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



In this instance, I have to agree.

In several other instances, these people should have been institutionalized.

The Broward County kid..Sandy Hook.

They should have been in the day room of an institution, mellowed by Thorazine.

I can't understand killing innocent people because you're mad at your bitch, though.

Believe me, I've been mad at mine b4. I didn't want to take it out on anyone else.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and the AR15 as the MODERN MUSKET ---   http://www.modernmusket.com/  ---    check it out Daryl Hunt plus nice to take your silly victory away .  I like doing that , it makes me smile Daryl Hunt .
> ...


-----------------------------------------   so what , sounds like American Capitalism to me and what , now you are a gun controller and socialist or what  Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Manonthestreet (Nov 11, 2018)

She Was One of the Youngest Calif. Shooting Victims: 'She Didn't Look for the Negative. Carry That in Your Heart.'


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 11, 2018)

Did you finally bail on the thread, OL?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 11, 2018)

Baz Ares said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and some nice AR based serious hunting rifles Daryl Hunt .  ---   AR Hunting Rifles - Brenton USA  ---
> ...



Guns are also for killing home-invading gangs, faggot.

Guns are for more than hunting. According to the FF, they're also for keeping the government from getting tyranical.

Kinda like what happened out west with Harry Reid weaponizing the BLM and trying to sieze land.

They got stopped. Some people died, but they still got stopped.

Harry Reid doesn't have that land, does he? The intent was for him to abuse his position and use the weight of the government to sieze land.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 11, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



This event reeks of a psy-op.....


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Since all of them that make that claim are commercial Gun Dealers of Guns or Accessories to Guns, it's designed to draw you in and sell you shit.  No wonder I haven't heard of the term.  It really is just a marketing ploy for weak minded rubes like you.  Make sure you go to each one and contribute to their coffers.  You don't mind if I don't, right?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Do these ultra alt-righter nutcases know that we are generally on opposing sides but we are civil about it?  Talk about control freaks.  If you don't think exactly like they do you must be against America.  What next, they going to rounds all of us up and put us in retraining camps?


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 11, 2018)

its you that wants to take away RIGHTS , all i want you people to do is to leave American Gun Owners alone   Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 11, 2018)

pismoe said:


> its you that wants to take away RIGHTS , all i want you people to do is to leave American Gun Owners alone   Daryl Hunt .



You don't like the laws of our state, I suggest you  stay the hell out of it instead of demanding we do  exactly as you demand that  you want.  But if you come here, you WILL follow the law.  Our people have spoken.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 11, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its you that wants to take away RIGHTS , all i want you people to do is to leave American Gun Owners alone   Daryl Hunt .
> ...




Corporations can't make laws...that is why they pass acts, statutes, codes and ordinances and enforce "public policy" for their sheeple. You are one very ignorant fuck.


----------



## buttercup (Nov 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



 Did you see this one?  It’s actually embarrassing. As usual, no tears. And lots of smiles.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 11, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Notice how she cuts her eyes to the right to see the script?


----------



## buttercup (Nov 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I don’t know about that, but in all of these shootings psyops, there are always dry eyes, lots of smiling and bizarre behavior.  You know, I was reading  comments on YouTube about this event, on mainstream news channels, and I was actually happily surprised to see that a lot of people are waking up. There are still a lot of slumbering blind people, but overall I think things are changing.  The transparent tactics aren’t working anymore.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


We notice that you’re a delusional loon.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 11, 2018)

buttercup said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...


lol

No, what’s transparent is that your meds aren’t working anymore.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Recoil has more to to with the round being fired than the rifle.

And you're not going to argue because you can't argue that the AR 15 is vastly different from any other semiautomatic rifle and that those great differences make it more deadly than any other semiautomatic chambered for 5.56 mm.

You might as well argue that a Glock 19 9 mm is somehow more deadly than any other 9 mm handgun and FYI you'd be wrong about that too


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > well it is referred to as Americas Modern Musket , its not a big deal but some do like the comparison for its Symbolism call it that  .    YOU PEOPLE probably don't like the Symbolism is what it is Daryl Hunt .
> ...


Nationalism and patriotism are synonyms


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 12, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




When a leftard can't refute those that question? They always resort to lame insults.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its you that wants to take away RIGHTS , all i want you people to do is to leave American Gun Owners alone   Daryl Hunt .
> ...


----------------------------------   you always try to make things personal to YOUR state or how YOU  do things .   Gun Control and prohibition is a USA Wide concern , not just your lefty little state whichever it is   Daryl Hunt .


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...


and what would that be?

california already has the strictest gun laws on the books. you even have to register bullets these days. more laws? or are we now giving up the "we're not coming for your guns" pretense and just going after them now?

so i'm honestly asking - while it's easy to demand SOMETHING be done - what is it you're suggesting?


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Baz Ares said:
> ...


civil about it? the shooter was mocking god and prayers, so he's far from being on the right of the "mindset" spectrum now isn't he? both sides are far too quick to say the other side must be against (insert patriotic word here). people need to get over themselves.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


there's almost zero recoil in the ar-15. by design. not sure how this becomes the I TOLD YOU ITS DANGEROUS mantra you're making it out to be. most modern semi-automatic rifles manage this well.

not sure why when this particular shooter used a Glock .45 we gotta bring AR's back into it. been said time and again it's not the style of gun it's the mental idiot using it.

focus on those who show a mental issue and look in that direction.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



It's not personal to you?  You could have fooled me (not).  And I keep pointing out that it's more a States issue than a Federal one since the the Federals are essentially powerless in making an real impact on Gun Regulations.  We spent millions and went through 3 mass killings to come up with a common sense set of laws that works and didn't do anything that the Boogyman naysayers claim it would.  We still have freedoms and can buy, possess,  transport  and use our firearms without any hassles.  I like to call  it Common Sense Gun Regulations.  This was accomplished by both sides of the aisle including through a Republican Controlled State Senate.  Then there is the education at the local levels.  But to learn to do this, we paid dearly for it in the loss of family.  The first step was to stop the hate that you and yours keep spewing.  Until that is stopped the battle and the shootings will continue.  Just not around here.  If that makes me an armed crazy liberal, I can live with that..


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> ...



It was already done.  He used the weapon he had easy access to.  He used a handgun.  He didn't have access to the weapon of choice for the Fashionable Mass Shooter.  Californias law did not stop it but it did keep the body count down and if that is all you can do then do it.  Around here, we took a different track on things but it essentially works out the same.  The weapon of choice for the well dress mass killer can be had in at least every gun shop on almost every street corner but the mags are limited.  All of a sudden it became no more deadly than a Glock since it is limited to the same limits.  And as time goes by, the 30 and 50 round mags will just fade away and the norm becomes the 10 and 15 round mags.  All of a sudden, it's not so glamorous.  And that is exactly what you and your bunch have done.  You have glamorized the AR to the point where it's reached cult status.  So California has a win/lose on this one.  No laws could have made it better but due to it's laws, it kept it from being worse.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


who's the one demonizing the AR even when it's not used?

that would be you.

just stop. all the crap you spew out of emotional butt-hurt is still crap.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The killer in Crimea two weeks ago used a 5 shot, pump action shotgun and murdered 21 people, not 12.  You are the mopes who have made the AR-15 glamorous by calling it a weapon of war, a mass killing weapon...you did that, and then you keep the gun free zones so that normal people are unarmed in the face of killers...that too is on you.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its you that wants to take away RIGHTS , all i want you people to do is to leave American Gun Owners alone   Daryl Hunt .
> ...




Yes....which is exactly what the democrats said when they created the Jim Crow laws.....if you don't like them, move..... but that isn't the way Rights work in this country.  You do not lose Constitutional Rights based on where you live......and owning and carrying a gun for self defense is a Constitutional Right.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Simple.  He couldn't readily and easily buy an AR but he could buy and probably had it for years, a 1911.  Every once in awhile, a gun reg actually works.  In this case it worked.  There is no way that anyone could have prevented the shooting.  We can only look at the aftermath and start to piece the pieces together.  There is a lot of BS put out about it but the fact remains that he was going to shoot up the place and nothing was going to stop him.  He had the skill sets far beyond anyone there including the two armed cops that entered the building.  They went into a War Zone Firefight which was what the Marine was trained to do.  They were Cops, not Marines or 101st or better.  There doesn't appear to be any great planning gone into the shooters actions.  He did exactly what he was trained to do.  Remove the initial threats (the security first) and then eliminate the objectives.  When enough cops came on scene he knew it was over and ended it by taking his own life.  This was more a form of Suicide than anything else.   This is one time where the Californian Laws kept the body count down.  It could have been worse in places like Florida and Nevada.  In fact, it has been worse there.  And until we started passing common sense laws and doing local awareness here, it was worse here.  

You want it all about the AR?  The first thing to do is to stop trying to make it all about the AR.  When the Cult of the AR ceases then the Mass shooting will also go way down.  They won't stop but maybe we can keep the body count down.  How about culting the Glock for the well dressed mass shooter for a change.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


read back and see who brought the AR into this convo.

that would be you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



So you bring up something from a war torn area lime Crimea.  You know, the kind of place where when they aren't too busy making wine and cheese, they are busy killing each other.  Crimea is one giant war zone.  Is that what you want to see in the United States?  You are using a srawman on this one.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



I explained why the body count was so low.  And I also explained that there was absolutely nothing we could have done to prevent this shooting.  The only saving grace was that he didn't have the easy access to an AR and 30 round mags due to the laws there.  He used what he had easy access to.  So let's knock off with the name calling and call this one a win/lose one.  And admit this wasn't a normal shooting.  Then move on.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You cannot say with any confidence that he would have killed more people with a different weapon.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



It has been reported he had a 26 round mag for his  .45


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


----------------------------   [chuckle] Darryl Hunt .


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Moron..... the shooter used a 5 shot, pump action shotguns against the students of a Technical college...you moron...  they were students in college....he killed 21 of them with that 5 shot, pump action shotgun.... it is the gun free zone that allowed him to do it, and no one being able to shoot back and stop him.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Moron....the worst school shooting in the U.S. was done with 2 pistols at Virginia Tech...32 dead....   you don't know what you are talking about.  Luby's cafe, 26 dead with 2 pistols.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...




Exactly, he had a .45 pistol and killed 12.... the guy in Crimea had a 5 shot, pump action shotgun and killed 21.....


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


he was a former marine - he could likely have gotten whatever he wanted. unless you have proof he was upset that he couldn't get an AR, shut the fuck up and quit making this up to fit your narrative.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



But, who are you to impose your opinion on others?  Do you get upset when anti-abortion people try to impose their opinions on women?  There is no difference.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Easy answer.  I don't have nearly his skill set but using my own, I could have killed at least 30 in a matter of a few seconds with the right weapon.  With his skill set, if anyone had not fled, they would have been a casualty if not a body count.  His score, out of a possible 62, could have easily been 55 with the right weapon that is NOT available in his area so easily.  Nor is the 30 round mags he would need.  

He used a Glock 21 with a 30 round extended mag.  He only had that one mag.  Normally the stock mag held 10 so I imagine he had that with him as well and could have expended the 30 round and changed to the 10 round clip.  That's a complete total of 40 rounds available to him. Each fatality means 1 round  The normal Mass Shooter uses a 30 round mag and has at least 3 other 30 round mags and can reload in less than a second on the "Weapon of Choice".  That means 120 rounds and he can expend all 120 rounds in about a minute. In a packed target rich area like that, he could have hit 3 people with each round.  Do the math on this one. By depriving him of the "Weapon of Choice" he used a handgun with only one maybe two clips with a total of 40 rounds.  The other Mass Murders would be ashamed of him.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



That's the crux of the matter.  Since she disagrees with you, she should have no right to express her opinion.  Now Nationalistic of you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

iceberg said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



There you go again.  I am not saying EXACTLY what you want to hear therefore I have no right to say it.  When are you going to start that roundup of us for the camps?  Is that what is going to happen next?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



again so what

He also threw smoke bombs into the building

Speculation that he would have killed more with a different weapon is meaningless


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Strawman Alert!!!


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


--------------------------  she can say anything she wants , some would call her stupid , i call her naive and unamerican  Daryl Hunt .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   you sound like a cwy babby Daryl Hunt .


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I never called for her right to express herself to be limited, you fascist pig.  Stop jumping into the middle of a thread when you don't have  CLUE what's being said.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Handguns are not nearly as regulated as semi auto rifles.  And in 7 states, the AR along with the AR support equipment are banned.  California is one of those 7.  The AR is the weapon of choice for the Well Dressed In Fashion Mass Killer in places like Nevada, Florida and Texas.  And the pockets holding the extra Mags are fashionable and to just die for.  It doesn't appear there was any great planning involved.  With his skill sets he really didn't need much of a plan.  But there should be no doubt in anyone's mind that if he had access to an AR and 4 30 round Mags he would have use that instead of the Glock.  The Glock can be purchased at any gun shop in California with just an ID.  The extended Clip can be ordered through the Internet.  But an AR can't be purchased at ANY guns shop in California and the 30 round mags could be ordered through the internet though.  If he had taken his time and actually planned it out, he might have use the more Fashionable Mass Murder Trappings.  But he didn't take that time of having to go out of the state, use a fake ID, lie about himself on the gun checks or run down a gun show and lie with a fake ID to be more "Fashionable".  Compared to the other Mass Killers he was a street urchin.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



You are afraid of what I have to say.  You keep trying to make other afraid of what you are saying.  Newsflash:  We are on to your bunch.  The only group that might be scared anymore are a bunch of 7 year olds and I doubt we have too many of them posting in here.  So keep crying in your milk.  The Jig is Up.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Or someone could call you Unamerican for trying to stop her from saying anything she wants.  You aren't a Patriot.  You are a Nationalist.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Since you are into power games and childish behavior, Make Me.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



What nation is he advocating freedom for?  

Or, are you unaware of what natonalist means?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You are NOTHING more than a stupid troll and I won't waste one second further on your posts.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


----------------------------   as already said , see right above .   She can say what she likes .   i like seeing unamerican posters that reveal themselve to other board readers .   Just be aware as she is allowed to vote .   'suzy b. anthony' gave her that 'permission' Daryl Hunt .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Then act like it.  You already know she is going to speak.  (even if it's yelled from the Kitchen, looking for a pot to hit me any second).  So why tell her to shut up.  You already know she's probably an American so why call her UnAmerican.  You think I am subhuman but I will freely admit that I am at least 2.5% Neanderthal.  But the rest of me is Human.  So why do you treat me otherwise?  I know, we aren't cowtowing like your other buddies do.  And it's frustrating.  Just remember, the more rattle you get and post, the more I enjoy watching it.  I NEVER post mad or frustrated.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


you have every right to be as stupid as you want. 

carry on.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The guy in Crimea used a 5 shot pump action shotgun....killed 21......Virginia Tech...used 2 pistols, not one....killed 32...Muslim terrorist in France used a rental truck, killed 86, injured 434......you don’t know what you are talking about.


----------



## GWV5903 (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> 11:15 p.m. last night.  Twelve dead, and they are still counting.  Dead include the gunman, who went into a local Country-Western bar & grill having it's weekly College Night and began by shooting the security guard and cashier, then entered and began spraying bullets at college students with his rapid fire gun.  Twelve dead include one of the first deputies on the scene.
> 
> Thousand Oaks is considered one of the safest communities in the country.  Just like Parkland was.
> 
> ...



So what’s the solution for this besides the cry to confiscate ALL Assault Weapons?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 12, 2018)

it wasn't any special category of weapon , it was a Glock 21 , nice gun but nothing special GWV .


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Just for you, I will type very slowly and use small words.

Crimea is a war zone.  It is not the US.  Strawman.

VT was the very first of it's kind.  No Protection, No Thoughts that it could happen, nothing.  Things have changed and our   schools have since become more aware, our cops have become more aware and even our Citizens around the school areas are getting into the picture.  All without any help or positive input from you. And it was done largely without "More Guns".  

Muslims in France?   France isn't even a suburb or the US.  You will probably bring up every suicide bomber in the Middle east to try and prove your point.  Go ahead.  Another Strawman.

At 2am I can walk down the street without fear of any crime happening to me.  I can get pulled over by a cop without fear that he's going to shoot me.  The people hanging around the 7-11 aren't threatening me with guns or even knives.  Overall, the United States is the safest place to be in the world.  It's safe because we all make it safe.  If it's not safe where you are, and it sounds like it isn't, then YOU need to do something about it or just move to somewhere that is safe.  If you are the reason it's NOT safe, please stay where you are.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 12, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



To be fair, the 2nd Amendment prevents Congress from infringing upon the right to bear arms.

Federal gun control laws should all be abolished.

People need to have gun rights embedded into their state constitution. States can impose gun control laws.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 12, 2018)

BigTruck said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The problem with removing all federal gun control laws is that it would not prevent people from having REAL arsenals.  And that is more scary than I care to imagine.  The Firearms Act of 1934 was necessary and still is today.  Imagine someone setting up a M-2 50 Cal Ma Deuce up in the Hotel room in Vegas and having 5000 rounds of ammo on the chain.  That may work in the middle east but I prefer not having that in the United States.  Most walls will not stop that slug.  The only safe place with your vehicle will be directly behind the engine block.  Even being inside a room not on the outside of the building may not save you.  And it can do it from more than a mile away.  With the crowd crammed together like that, not many would have survived.  It blows arms,legs and heads off when it hits.  We need at least that part of the Federal Gun Control.

As for firearms that are of the lesser kind, I agree, let the states do it.  AFterall, it is their job.  Some do it better than others.  A couple go overboard on the strict side while some seem not to give a crap about the safety of people.  But as the one Federal Judge said, "If you don't like the laws where you are, move to somewhere that has laws you like".  Not a direct quote but close enough.  But if someone goes over a state line and buys something that is illegal in another state, transports it back and uses it for a criminal activity then the original seller should be held accountable.  If the offending State keeps allowing this to happen, then it's a fast trip to the Supreme Court to force them to clean up their act.  As one person pointed out, many of the illegal firearms in Chicago were bought in Texas and transported to Chicago for a nice fat profit..


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 13, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Again you assume. and FYI handguns are more regulated than rifles of any kind.  In most states you have to be 21 to buy a handgun and in many states you need an additional permit to do so

He walked in with one extended mag and for his .45 and yet you assume he would have had more if he had an AR.  He could have certainly had more for his .45 but he didn't.

and FYI any semiautomatic rifle chambered for .223 could have been used but it wasn't.

If he wanted to use a semi auto rifle he certainly could have but he didn't so stop with the ridiculous speculation and stick to the fucking facts


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 13, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You certainly are protecting your "God" of Fashion, aren't you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 13, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No I am stating the facts you are making up stories

ANd FYI I'm an atheist


----------



## OldLady (Nov 13, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


This is a political message board.  We share our opinions here.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 13, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Sharing opinions is one thing.  Imposing  your opinion is something else.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 13, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 13, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I guess you mean that since she isn't an extreme right wing gun crazy, disagree with you is imposing.  It's about damned time others started voicing their opinion.  You and yours keep trying to shout the majority down.  Well, cupcake, the majority voted for the House and you lost your shirt.  In some of the states, it wasn't a blue wave, it was a blue tsunami.  We need for others to feel free to voice their own opinions.  I have 20 years defending YOUR right to express yours.  But I also defended hers and mine as well.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 13, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Moron, the democrats underperformed for a midterm election with 2 years of calling Trump and republicans racist, sexist, nazis, homphobes and every democrat media outlet carrying their water for them...

you asshats failed.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 13, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


-------------------------------   think thats True , they under performed , how many seats did they get in an off year election after 40 or more repub rinos retired or resigned .  --------------   i think !!.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 13, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


!!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 13, 2018)

pismoe said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



In this state, there was no Blue Wave.  What we had was a Blue Tsunami.  It went from a purple state to a deep blue.  But not like you imagine.  The Dems that replaced all but 2 of the reps (one doesn't run until 2020 and the other barely was reelected to the house closer than ever before) are all more like the Blue Dog Democrats.  They are about 6 degrees off of an old style Republican.  These people are hardly Liberals, more Moderates or Centrists.  70 years ago, they would have been solid Republicans.  The Colorado Senate has to run in 2020 and are very worried since it's made up Primarily of the "NEW" Republicans.  

The fact remains, the Dems control the house now in Congress.  Deal with it.  I am not saying that things are going to be peachy king or that the new Dems are going to do miracles but I think both sides had better work together (do their damned jobs) or look for more changes on both sides of the aisle.  

Considering that the Dems took the House with more  a margin that was thought, it appears it was a win no matter how we look at it.  You need to do what many of the Rep Powerhouses round here are saying and get the Reps to change their message and change their brand.  Wouldn't it be nice if they studied up on Eisenhower and draft and operate like that? If that were to happen, they would get my vote.

Oh, did I mention the 7 Republican Governors that were sent packing?

Sorry, I don't just pull one lever every time.  Most of us don''t.  The worst thing your bunch ever did was to start a war that pissed us off and got us to the voting booths.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I said, "In my opinion," so shut up.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


-----------------------------------   yeah ,she'd IMPOSE her opinion or DICTATE her opinion using laws crafted by lefties and 'dems' .   And USA  police , military and other taxpayer paid government employees would enforce with threat of violence and their Guns .


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 14, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Atheist

Look it up


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

pismoe said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Laws aren't "dictating."  You got a problem with gun control, talk with your legislator, not me.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 14, 2018)

sure laws are dictating , 'polpot' rounding up his Cambodians to send to death camps was legal in 'polpot' Cambodia .   'idi amin' eating his people was legal and lawful when he wanted something to eat OldLady .  [chuckle]    And both enforced their laws using 'government' paid people , military , police that used guns and threats of violence to enforce their LAWS OldLady


----------



## pismoe (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


---------------------------------------   i have a problem with YOU imposing your anti gun agenda on Americans as you advocate if you had the power OldLady .


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Wow...in my opinion,  you are a reactionary tyrant-wanna be.  It's my opinion.

I've never understood why some are rude to you, but it seems you have no problem being rude to others, so I guess it's a "reap what  you sow" kind of thing.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I am rude when people are rude to me, which is what you are when you tell me that when I state my opinion that we do not need assault rifles in civilian hands, you tell me I have no right to advocate for that.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 14, 2018)

i like when you advocate that action , it shows your 'unamerican' twist and thinking to the boards readers OldLady .


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



When rogue elements of your beloved "gubermint" are staging events like Sandy Hoax, Charleston, the Aurora theater shooting (and this event in California is starting to reek of psy-op as well) because they want the public disarmed? That should tell any SANE thinking person that the elites have plans for us that we might not like. BTW, you don't know what an "assault rifle" is....you simply parrot what you see on television. 

P.S feel free to be as rude as you want to me because I have nothing but disdain for uninformed pieces of shit such as yourself.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm a fairly kind, gentle human who loves my country and I do not like to see innocent people mowed down by mass shooters.   As usual, this has turned into a name calling session because you guys really don't have any other ammunition to go on.  I did not ask for all guns to be taken away, did I?   I asked that gun ownership be a privilege, not an automatic right, so yes, the 2nd Amendment, written to support a militia we no longer need, is now pointless.

Keep fighting reasonable legislation to keep guns out of the hands of those who would do harm with them, and you will eventually lose.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm a fairly kind, gentle human who loves my country and I do not like to see innocent people mowed down by mass shooters.   As usual, this has turned into a name calling session because you guys really don't have any other ammunition to go on.  I did not ask for all guns to be taken away, did I?   I asked that gun ownership be a privilege, not an automatic right, so yes, the 2nd Amendment, written to support a militia we no longer need, is now pointless.
> 
> Keep fighting reasonable legislation to keep guns out of the hands of those who would do harm with them, and you will eventually lose.




You see, that is what is pathetic about leftards such as yourself. You believe that "da gubermint" should bestow "privileges" and God given rights do not exist and we are only here to serve the collective. You don't have a fucking clue as to what has been done to the people of this country, how our labor was pledged as surety against the debt of USA.INC and lost allodial rights to property. Clueless wonders like yourself make me want to vomit. Your masters WANT unarmed serfs, ya stupid bitch.


----------



## August West (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fairly kind, gentle human who loves my country and I do not like to see innocent people mowed down by mass shooters.   As usual, this has turned into a name calling session because you guys really don't have any other ammunition to go on.  I did not ask for all guns to be taken away, did I?   I asked that gun ownership be a privilege, not an automatic right, so yes, the 2nd Amendment, written to support a militia we no longer need, is now pointless.
> ...


Are you posting from a mental institution Dale? To think that the Walmart militia is a match for the world`s most powerful (and expensive) military is nuts.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Dale, I'm sorry you feel that way.  I don't agree the government staged these events in order to steal your gun rights.  I believe they were obscene acts of violence by deranged killers.  There are a lot of definitions of "assault rifle" out there; you are aware of the type I mean, I think.  AR's and their war-model types.  Civilians should have no options to own them, imo.  We are not at war.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

August West said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Oh? So you are ADMITTING  that the military is NOT the well-armed militia? You really believe that everyone in the armed forces would fire on their own people? A gutless wonder such as yourself would roll over and fold like a cheap chair.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You are 100 percent wrong about that. Some of these mass shootings were absolutely staged. The Hegelian Dialectic has been used all through history. It is a fact that the Murrah building in OKC was a false flag event. Cody Snodgres came forward and admitted that he was first recruited to put a team in place to destroy the building and have as much collateral damage as possible. So why and the hell do you believe that they wouldn't stage some "Operation Gladio" type psy-ops on us? Wake up, kiddo, you are not in Kansas anymore. I have done the research and I have personally spoke with whistleblowers like Brigadier General Benton Partin. You get snippets of fake news from the Operation Mockingbird media.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



And I feel it's rude of you to try to infringe on my rights when I have done nothing wrong based merely on your opinion.  And, since that is MY opinion, by your standard, you should just shut up yourself.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Well, the way this thread is going, I agree.  It's not really about any ideas to curb mass shootings anymore, is it?
If you have any ideas, I'm willing to listen, but bringing it down to pismoe's playground level isn't really earning you any gold stars.  js


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I have given my solutions, the only ones that will work.  And I assure you that I don't need gold stars from anyone as rude as you.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...







 

 

Questions????


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


If "shut up" has you in such a sulk, perhaps you should stay out of gun threads.  Passions run a little high.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Yes.  What do you foresee the government doing once it has ALL your guns?  What will their next move be?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Stupid people who can't carry on a conversation without being rude tends to make me sulk, but I have no problem talking to decent people in gun threads.  Shame you can't say the same.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You should read this......


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The enforcement of Agenda 21 aka Agenda 2030 after all these fiat currencies collapse.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I'm a fairly kind, gentle human who loves my country and I do not like to see innocent people mowed down by mass shooters.   As usual, this has turned into a name calling session because you guys really don't have any other ammunition to go on.  I did not ask for all guns to be taken away, did I?   I asked that gun ownership be a privilege, not an automatic right, so yes, the 2nd Amendment, written to support a militia we no longer need, is now pointless.
> 
> Keep fighting reasonable legislation to keep guns out of the hands of those who would do harm with them, and you will eventually lose.


And if you have to stomp on the rights of law abiding people to do it you're just fine with that right?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I don't understand what that means.  Tell me in simple English what you think the government will DO to us once everyone's guns are gone.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a fairly kind, gentle human who loves my country and I do not like to see innocent people mowed down by mass shooters.   As usual, this has turned into a name calling session because you guys really don't have any other ammunition to go on.  I did not ask for all guns to be taken away, did I?   I asked that gun ownership be a privilege, not an automatic right, so yes, the 2nd Amendment, written to support a militia we no longer need, is now pointless.
> ...


Why would law abiding people not be permitted to own a weapon?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



you mean only the weapons YOU think they "need" don't you?


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Can you read??????


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




We see it around the world.....  Venezuela, nazi Germany, Communist Russia, China, cambodia.....we also see it in the increasing crime rates and violence in Britain, Australia and other gun free parts of the world....

Once you are disarmed, the government can do to you whatever they want.....you assume that history does not repeat itself...that the atrocities committed in Europe, Russia, China, can never happen here..... and you are wrong.....   we have more safeguards,....but the democrats are taking those down as fast as they can...as you saw with the Kavanuagh hearings where they said "innocent until proven guilty" is a false concept.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Ask Britain...ask Australia......  in Britain it is against the law to use any object that may commit harm to an attacker......including pepper spray.....


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You misunderstood my question, Dale.  Yes, I read it.  That is about strict licensing and registration laws, and confiscation of illegal weapons.
My question is, what do you see the government doing to us once they have all your guns?
What is the threat?  What is the government going to do to us and how?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



If  you had any knowledge on this subject, you'd know that California is the example.  They forced SKS owners to register their firearms and then confiscated those firearms.  That is the blueprint to be followed by the people who want to license and register firearms.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Read the whole fucking thing ...look at #6 which calls for eventual complete confiscation. #7 calls for U.N troop assistance to help in total confiscation. Think, old lady.......THINK! It might be a new eye-opening experience for you.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I thought you weren't talking to me 'cuz I'm so rude and all.

However, if you've sufficiently recovered from the full blast of my rudeness to discuss it, you aren't understanding my question either.  I am asking, what do you think our government will do to us AFTER all the guns are gone?   What evil thing are they going to do to us?  2AGuy is the only one who has understood so far.  He thinks our government will turn us commie or Nazi.  Personally, I think that's a little farfetched, but I want to know what Dale thinks, since he is so famously vehement about this.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Are you being rude?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Think about WHAT, Dale?  What do you think the government is going to do to us once they have all your guns that they couldn't do already?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Are you sharing opinions on subjects of which you have no knowledge?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why is that a question?  The obvious answer is that they will do whatever they choose for there will be no recourse to their actions.  Once they deny your rights in one area, they might even force women to carry all children to term by denying the right to abortion.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Agenda 21, carbon credits, chipping the people with RFIDs aka the new world order after a culling of the population . Do I need to take you by the hand and guide you through this?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I was asking a question.  One does not need knowledge in order to ask a question.  As a matter of fact, if one does not know a thing, it is good to ask, don't you think?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes, because I don't know what Agenda 21 is (unless it is the confiscation thing you already posted--my question is about AFTER that).  I don't know what RFID's are or what the new world order is that you refer to.  I do know what "a culling of the population" is, but why would that benefit them and who would do that?  The military?  Which part of the government will be in charge of this?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



But one should not form an opinion until one has knowledge.  And one should NEVER try to impose an opinion on others if there is no foundation of knowledge for that opinion.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


And how would having gun rights prevent that now?  There are many people opposed to abortion, yet I have not seen any armed resistance to it yet.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


You're calling me stupid.  Watch out, I might say shut up again.  And then your feelings would be all hurt and shit.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> What do you think the government is going to do to us once they have all your guns that they couldn't do already?



Get away with it.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Because the armed government prevents it, which is good.  Yet, what prevents that armed government from changing their position?  

And, you ignore the benefit of an armed population.

Great Quotations of World War II


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I am not calling you stupid.  I am pointing out that your posts show you have a tiny knowledge base on this subject and so you base your argument on your emotion and try to use that emotion to impose your opinion on those who disagree.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


I am no historian, but you are right that any leader needs to keep the military on their side.  That is very true.  Look what nearly happened to Erdogan a couple years ago.

I am just not clear on why they would do that to its citizens or how.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Agenda 21 is about returning the earth to nature. Google "Georgia Guide Stones", Google GMOs, Google Weather Warfare Owning the Weather by 2025 using it as a force multiplier for full spectrum dominance. Google "genetically modified foods," geo-engineering. Here is a document found in an old copier machine of which only 40 some odd pages were there in 1986 that explains technology for mass surveillance that wasn't even on the horizon.


Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars - The Lawful Path

Here is the intro of this document to pique your interest....

It is patently impossible to discuss social engineering or the automation of a society, i.e., the engineering of social automation systems (silent weapons) on a national or worldwide scale without implying extensive objectives of social control and destruction of human life, i.e., slavery and genocide.

This manual is in itself an analog declaration of intent. Such a writing must be secured from public scrutiny. Otherwise, it might be recognized as a technically formal declaration of domestic war. Furthermore, whenever any person or group of persons in a position of great power and without full knowledge and consent of the public, uses such knowledge and methodologies for economic conquest - it must be understood that a state of domestic warfare exists between said person or group of persons and the public.

The solution of today's problems requires an approach which is ruthlessly candid, with no agonizing over religious, moral or cultural values.

You have qualified for this project because of your ability to look at human society with cold objectivity, and yet analyze and discuss your observations and conclusions with others of similar intellectual capacity without the loss of discretion or humility. Such virtues are exercised in your own best interest. Do not deviate from them.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


How come they haven't come after you for disseminating this?  Seems pretty serious to me.
Whose copy machine was this found in?
Do you think some part of the government is actually trying to follow the Georgia Guide Stones?  Getting our world population down using GMO's etc. and weather disasters or drought?


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Why does any dictator do what he/she does?  Because they think they know best.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 14, 2018)

hunarcy said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Okay.  I was just curious what everyone thought would happen.  Anyone else's guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Dale Smith (Nov 14, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



My posts about the foreign owned federal reserve central bank get deleted all the time but I don't reach enough people to be a threat and besides, the elites believe that the end game can't be stopped. The incomplete document was found in a copier that was scrapped and bought by a tech that repaired them on the side and he wanted it for parts. This document was copied in 1979 but parts of it were in this copier for seven years before found by accident. It is authentic, tech writers that created technical  documents believe that it is the real thing. The side notes and schematics explaining how the inner workings of an economic system and Ohms Law can be manipulated. There is a rogue element that is the shadow government that uses their deep state operatives to pull the strings. 

Do I believe that there is a soft-kill genocide program in place? Not only "yes" but HELL yes. I call it the death by a thousand cuts as it's not one particular slice that does it but rather an accumulative effect where our vitality, health and ability to reason are being chemically taken away from us. Artificial intelligence and the robotic age is set to do away with 50 percent of all jobs currently performed now by the year 2030. If you believe that the global elites are going to subsidize a populace that will have nothing to do but consume resources and squirt out useless, unemployable eaters? Perhaps I could interest you in procuring a bridge in Brooklyn that just came on the market and priced to sell.


----------

